# Anyone feed individual minerals - Our journey



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

ADDING PERTINENT INFO IN FIRST POST FOR EASE OF FINDING

Company 1: Free Choice Enterprises
20-Choice Mineral | Free Choice Enterprises, Ltd.

Company 2: Advanced Biological Concepts


Advanced Biological Concepts® - The Leader in Free Choice, Cafeteria-Style Minerals



Lower Cost start up option - Blog where they repackage into smaller amounts





Free Choice Enterprises 20 Choice Mineral 1-Pound Bags – Little Avalon Herbals







littleavalonherbals.com





------------------------------------

So I'm tired of the balance between minerals. I have a friend who orders 20 individual minerals from a company, and she no longer has to supplement anything. It's a higher start-up cost but she's said it's ended up cheaper over the long run. All her goats are gorgeous (I have one that came from this management and have seen the goats in person). They have times of the year where they eat more of one mineral and then not touch it for a while. She doesn't even bolus anymore, they stay topped up and in great condition.

Start-up for me isn't terrible for my 10 goats...about as much as a new goat for me lol. And I plan to build the feeders for them. I'm wondering if anyone else has used the system and what they thought? I feel like between that and a filter on our water (finally found one that does 55,000 gallons, the others were very low and we'd be buying filters constantly) we'd have a better handle on minerals.

ETA: this is the company for anyone interested. 20-Choice Mineral | Free Choice Enterprises, Ltd.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I want to do this so badly but as you mentioned the cost!!!! I’m going to have to look at this site and see if it’s cheaper then the one I keep debating about paying the $2 a pound to get anything out to me. 
But I think if one can afford it it’s worth a shot. I always wonder with the mineral mix how often a goat, say really needs copper but because she is fine on all the other minerals just will not consume them like she should? I watch my goats and what they forage on different times of the year, or when they like one hay over the other and I think they are pretty smart on consuming what the body needs. When they need minerals they eat it, when they don’t they don’t. I have loose selenium salt out for them and it’s the same thing. Sometimes I can keep ahead of it and other times they don’t touch it. So I’m assuming they know best. 
So with that mini book there with my thoughts  I vote if you can do it try it! You never know until you try! The only thing is I’m sure it’s not overly cheap and if they are big bags find a way to keep what you are not using fresh. Or see if someone will split it with you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat idea but I don't have the space to keep out 20 bowls of minerals. Plus with only 2 goats, just isn't worth it.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> I want to do this so badly but as you mentioned the cost!!!! I'm going to have to look at this site and see if it's cheaper then the one I keep debating about paying the $2 a pound to get anything out to me.
> But I think if one can afford it it's worth a shot. I always wonder with the mineral mix how often a goat, say really needs copper but because she is fine on all the other minerals just will not consume them like she should? I watch my goats and what they forage on different times of the year, or when they like one hay over the other and I think they are pretty smart on consuming what the body needs. When they need minerals they eat it, when they don't they don't. I have loose selenium salt out for them and it's the same thing. Sometimes I can keep ahead of it and other times they don't touch it. So I'm assuming they know best.
> So with that mini book there with my thoughts  I vote if you can do it try it! You never know until you try! The only thing is I'm sure it's not overly cheap and if they are big bags find a way to keep what you are not using fresh. Or see if someone will split it with you.


My same thoughts. If they aren't getting enough of one because they get too much of another...with premixed minerals. And sometimes I can stay ahead, and other make me pull my hair out. The cost is def more upfront, but my friend says after they got balanced, it was much cheaper than buying sacked mineral mixes. They go through more of one mineral than others at different times of the year as well as with different hays being brought in. She did say the one they consistently hit is Selenium.

I did ask them about how long they take to go through them. He said it some of them should last us a good few months, others we'll be ordering more of. But that not to worry about them going bad, they'll stay just fine.

I'm either going to build the boxed feeder with 20 slots that has a rubber cover they lift...OR I'm debating making a feeder with the PVC that I can attach to the back of their shelter. That might be a better option....takes up less space as the wooden feeder would sit outside in the pen and they would possibly jump on it. But the pvc pipes, I could just make and attach to their house. I'm going to have to look at that.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The lady that I learned that they even made individual minerals had hers in PVC pipes. If I ever do get the chance to try it I think that’s what I will go with. I always have plans to just try the copper and selenium first and slowly add it it but it just seems that I have a million different things to buy. 
Is this place local for you or do they ship? I’m not finding where you can order and the price. I might have to get on my computer. Sometimes things look different on the screen lol


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Plus with only 2 goats, just isn't worth it.


i didnt know you only had 2 goats! You are so knowledgeable, i figured you had a huge herd! I guess we learn something new every day!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> The lady that I learned that they even made individual minerals had hers in PVC pipes. If I ever do get the chance to try it I think that's what I will go with. I always have plans to just try the copper and selenium first and slowly add it it but it just seems that I have a million different things to buy.
> Is this place local for you or do they ship? I'm not finding where you can order and the price. I might have to get on my computer. Sometimes things look different on the screen lol


So I was going to start with copper, selenium, zinc too LOL. But then I thought, well...if they need other minerals, they take in more copper from the premix so then what??

You have to email or call them. Tell them your herd size and location. I don't believe they are local here but they said they have trucks that run to TX and first load shipping is free. If you order less than a certain amount, there is a $50 drop fee and they may coordinate a drop with someone that ordered the minimum and you pick your order up from them.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I wish I could do this, but shipping to Hawaii is not reasonable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you only have a couple of goats, it would work.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> If you only have a couple of goats, it would work.


I think it would too, they'd last way longer with just two.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> i didnt know you only had 2 goats! You are so knowledgeable, i figured you had a huge herd! I guess we learn something new every day!


I used to have a larger herd. I had about 25 goats at peak. Been in goats since 2008.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I know with mine copper and selenium are the two things I battle the most, that’s why I wanted to start there. But you are right I think getting the whole buffet is definitely the better choice. I’m not sure what this place charges but the other it’s $50 for 25# there’s what 10-15 different minerals, that’s $500 right off the bat. And yes it is more money then mixed minerals but it’s not that much, it’s just coming up with that $500 that is killing me lol but it’s not like they will suck down every single mineral at the rate they do the mixed. Ideally it should be the same or a little more but if it keeps them healthy.....


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Watching.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok..on this mineral co. Can you just purchase only the ones you are low on? Your feed carries some..right? So you woildnt need to order those.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes every feed has a degree of some minerals in it, but I wouldn’t rely on feed to meet any mineral demand. I am FAR from a expert on minerals so keep that in mind here  but you would have to test everything they consume. Even then what is the right amount for them? Also some minerals block other minerals. So what would too much, say iron be for the copper amount they are getting? 
Kinda a little fun fact story real fast that I kinda thought was interesting. My parents decided to be farmers and grow hay. They had someone come in and test the soil. I think they have close to 300 acres up there. Anyways it’s all sectioned off into different fields, but all relatively close together. So anyways they took samples out of each of the fields and there was such a difference in different minerals. They also test their hay because they have a dairy that wants hay. Every field tested different as well on protein and other minerals that was in the hay. Now granted they are new to this but how much does one stack of hay that one buys differers from the next? 
Ok but back to your question lol technically you can do what you want! If you want to get just a few you can. I would say keep the mixed mineral out though. What jubilee and I were saying though was let’s say you get just copper. That mixed mineral has copper in it. But they also need the 10-20 other minerals in them. If they are good on copper is that going to stop them from consuming the mixed minerals as much as they should because it has copper in it? In the end would you solve one issue just to have another one. Now personally I think I’m going to eventually go for this (I’ve been saying this for years though lol) but there is no way I can buy them all unless this place is very affordable. So I’m going to start with copper and selenium and slowly add to it. Those are the two that I am battling the most. So if in the end if it saves me from Having to buy blouses and selenium salt it’s a win. But it also might end badly and I have other minerals I’m battling. Kinda get what I’m saying? I don’t know for sure what the answer is here though, just thinking


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Right I agree with you. I have minerals out. Yes pregos eat more than any others. My little one take a lick..and i get funny responces from their antics. 
I didnt know if what you would feed with adding minerals would decrease? I feed grain to balance out . 
Im not saying its bad..it sounds great..i just dont know how much to change by doing all 20 minerals.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> Well I know with mine copper and selenium are the two things I battle the most, that's why I wanted to start there. But you are right I think getting the whole buffet is definitely the better choice. I'm not sure what this place charges but the other it's $50 for 25# there's what 10-15 different minerals, that's $500 right off the bat. And yes it is more money then mixed minerals but it's not that much, it's just coming up with that $500 that is killing me lol but it's not like they will suck down every single mineral at the rate they do the mixed. Ideally it should be the same or a little more but if it keeps them healthy.....


Right. They'll probably go through certain ones at first, those will tell you their deficiencies at that time. Other times int he year they'll go through others faster or depending on hay and feed levels. So for my 10 goats, they quoted $441 and that was a bag of each and 2 of phosphorous. I figured I'd add another of copper and selenium. Just because I KNOW those are ones I battle.

That said, that's a kid or two (depending) so I figured I'd try to work it in with kid sales to get started. I really feel like it will improve my herd and hopefully keep the battle with balancing down. I have considered just getting selenium and copper and zinc (because we feed high alfalfa) at first and having it on the side. Currently, we're battling some clicking knees and I was rationing out a pinch of boron on each of their feed....then I thought...just put it out free choice, let them top up what they need, that's what they are doing. Some turned their noses up (those don't have clicking knees) while others took a couple of licks and others a few more. So I can already see this system will be beneficial.

As far as reducing feed, the minerals in the feed really aren't THAT much. Not anywhere what they need. In theory, they will eat in addition to what they're missing from the feed. If you left out just copper, or copper and selenium, I'd still leave the main pre-mix out. Possibly they'd eat that, then additional of the copper if they needed it. It may work well. I just really like them being able to REALLY top up on what they need. I mean what if they need more magnesium for some reason and they aren't getting enough from the pre-mix at that time....so that's where I'm headed with that. I won't change my feed based on it, but whatever the feed or hay is lacking, they will have available to them right there and can make up the difference.

I was also told there is more resistance to parasites. Since they are stocked up on the proper balances of minerals and if they are being fed right, their body can resist better.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I like the resistance to parasites. Im interested in this. Im just throwing out all kinds of ides. I dont have alot of $$$$ to lose...and I definately dont want any sickness from depriving them of required minerals. 
What type of container? The pvc? I saw another post where the pooped & pea'd in a box of minerals, on a post. So any suggestions to prevent that?


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> I used to have a larger herd. I had about 25 goats at peak. Been in goats since 2008.


Blow me out of the water. I figured you had at least 40 head and was a vet on the side. thanks for your input it helps me a lot.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

TCOLVIN said:


> Blow me out of the water. I figured you had at least 40 head and was a vet on the side. thanks for your input it helps me a lot.


My alpaca days when I'd birth about 100 alpacas a year also gave me a lot of experience with things that could transfer over to goats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Actually that is NOT a bad price! That comes out to $21 a bag. I'm drawing a blank at the moment but one mineral I tried was $25 for 25#, I'm paying $30 for 50 pounds of wind and rain and we will not even speak or what some people pay for those little bags of goat minerals at tractor supply, so I think that is a very good price! 
I can definitely believe that it would make more parasite resistance if our line of thinking is correct. As we know a lot of sickness and health issues can be linked to mineral deficiency. The body can only fight off so much and if they are all around healthy then they should be able to fight parasites off better.....to a degree of course. 
Mores kiko board jubilee had mentioned this mineral feeder earlier, they lift this little flap to get into the minerals








I was looking for a feeder that I liked the looks of that I always planned to make but came across these ones and I think I like this idea better







here's another idea








I just have little pan like things, they are plastic tubs to put salt blocks in and I screwed them onto rounds of wood. For me and the mixed minerals then work great. Very rarely do I have little turds in them but they are put in a area that is not a popular hang out. I have the one shelter that they like best and then the other one with the minerals in it is more for over flow. If one is being picked on or doesn't want to deal with the majority of the herd. That seems to help out a lot. Sometimes I do have issues with kids jumping in them on rainy days because they are bored. But I think if you used the pvc or one or these and put it in a not popular area it should help out on them doing their business in it on accident


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou for the pics & info! :up:
Its hard to picture the feeder with a flip top in my head, (doh)working for goats. At least in my mind. This looks awesome...much better than what I (headsmash)was thinking...


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I like the resistance to parasites. Im interested in this. Im just throwing out all kinds of ides. I dont have alot of $$$$ to lose...and I definately dont want any sickness from depriving them of required minerals.
> What type of container? The pvc? I saw another post where the pooped & pea'd in a box of minerals, on a post. So any suggestions to prevent that?


SO the large one is what the company sells. I considered making that, BUT the pvc ones here, I think I'm going to do 20 of these attached to a board or two and then attached to their shelter under a little awning. or maybe just raised a bit higher IN the shelter....we'll see. I could even write the names of the minerals on the tubes. I currently put their minerals in a trough in their shelter by their feeders and rarely find a berry in there.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh and Jessica, it's actually 19 minerals they send, the 20th is salt which you get locally, they don't send it. My friend just uses and all stock salt from the feed store.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That’s still not bad, that comes out to $22.05 a bag. The place I was looking at it was $25 per bag, and then another $25 to ship it. So if that is to a place you can pick it up that is still cheaper then the other place if you walked right in the door and got them. And still cheaper then the one minerals I am still drawing a blank on!! I’m not sure how you are on supplementing other things with the mixed minerals, like copper and selenium but add that into the mix of what your paying for minerals now and it’s not that much more. So if it helps not having to give copper boluses, or BOSE or anything else, right there it might pay for its self. Oh and time giving it too lol 
What if you raised it higher and then put a step under it, that way they have to step up to get to the minerals? That would take some serious talent to back up onto a step to poop in them lol we did that with the show goats grain feeders so they would build muscle in the back while eating and they were in a fairly small pen. Before we raised it up like that it seemed we were always having to clean the feeders out but raising it stopped that.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I think in the long run, it's going to work out cheaper. Most definitely. Esp if we don't have to supplement, that drops a LOT. I stopped mixing the extras into their mineral. I offered the boron and the selenium free choice and they're eating it up, the ones that need it. Just makes sense. And if it helps with parasites, that lessens meds to spend on. 

I'm all about spending less. I want to start it NOW but I need to budget it in lol. 

I did think of exactly that. When I was out this morning, I looked at where I would attached them, I think they'd be plenty high and the girls could still reach them. I really only have poop in a couple hang over tubs.....but not the mineral trough really. But they hang out in the corner where the tubs are, more. And I'm pretty positive of WHO the culprit is lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey Jubilee. I looked at the FCE site..do you have to call to ask about goat minerals? They have cattle ,dairy cattle, bison & slaughterhouse .


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey Jubilee. I looked at the FCE site..do you have to call to ask about goat minerals? They have cattle ,dairy cattle, bison & slaughterhouse .


I emailed them asking for a quote, the number of goats I have and my zip code and any other questions I had. I imagine the quote would be about the same as they quoted me for 1 bag of each and 2 of phosphorous. BUT I'm not sure if they have smaller bags for smaller herds....


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok..thanks. ill call them and see. Im interested.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

This is super interesting! I've emailed the company for pricing and more info. I'm in TX too, but only have five goats. Thanks so much for sharing this!

I have two horses that share the pasture with my goats. I imagine this would be good for them as well. I wonder if there is a feeder that could accommodate both the goats and horses?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Feira426 said:


> This is super interesting! I've emailed the company for pricing and more info. I'm in TX too, but only have five goats. Thanks so much for sharing this!
> 
> I have two horses that share the pasture with my goats. I imagine this would be good for them as well. I wonder if there is a feeder that could accommodate both the goats and horses?


The feeder they sell is used for cows as well so I imagine it would work for horses.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

All very interesting! I want to try this too...but shipping to Canada...that'll hurt...BAD


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey there..did you try the minerals? Im curiose...how its working for you. Let me know...please!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I see the barrel concept, as a future bedding area inside it for kids, they love things like that.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey there..did you try the minerals? Im curiose...how its working for you. Let me know...please!


Hey! I haven't yet. I have to wait until after kidding and sell a kid or two so I can get mine LOL.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I understand! Let me know how it works..please!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Me too.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey..how are you? I have really missed hearing from you. How are the girls? Any new pictures?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

If anyone is using a system like this I hope they would tell us. This is interesting.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:neat:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> If anyone is using a system like this I hope they would tell us. This is interesting.


I don't think a whole lot of people, or rather goat people do it. With everything going on, I haven't been able to start it up. But the people I do know that use it have great results and see cyclical routines of going through certain minerals at certain times. I hope to get it done soon. I do feed mine free choice in certain minerals when I see signs of deficiency and they regulate really well.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah we are using some zinc citrate individually when they need it. It’s been helping them we think. Also replamin they are getting weekly too. 
They have sweetlix loose minerals too.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Figured I'd update here as I go. I received my minerals today! We are building the feeder we want to use on Sunday and they will be able to dig in. I ended up splitting my order with a fellow goat friend that is local. We each bought a full bag of copper, selenium, and phosphorus and are splitting the others in half. With the 3 extra bags the system cost $485 to start. (I think it's around $400 without the extra three bags.). So my friend and I split the cost to make it easier and we will just order the individual ones we need as they go through them. They said quite a few of these will last a long while with our herd size (10-12 goats). Eventually, I will add my sheep onto it and possibly our cow. I want the goats to get topped up on what they need then assess and add the other species.

I'll post a pic of the feeder we get built on Sunday with the minerals in it. Then will report after a few weeks and show how they are looking and doing! There are quite a few different ways to make feeders. For my boys, I am just going to get the 10 of the double feeder bowls at TSC and screw them all on a 2x4 and to the side of their shelter. Or I may just build one long trough with 21 holes. We'll see. I only have 2-3 bucks at a time. I wanted to build our current feeder with two sides so I can put it between the fence and there is access to either side.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awesome. Lots of pics please! I am very interested in this. Thanks for shareing!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Got our feeder for the girls done today! Will work on something for the boys this week. Got it set up and as I started filling it, they all had to come see what I was doing and start sampling what I put in there. They all hit Zinc and Sulfur HARD when they went up and down. Hit on a couple others but not as much as those two. Zinc makes so much sense. I will see what they went through overnight because it was feed time after that and they went out to eat. It will be interesting to see what we are going through more this week. It's pretty nifty...they each went through each individual mineral and some they passed by, some got a few nibbles, and then the specific two they chowed down. Even Selah, the baby, got in there and did just what the big girls did!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So cool! Thanks for putting this up.
I find it extremely interesting and will follow your updates.
I can see Selah, that’s so cute!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

That looks great! I love it!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So cool!!! Can't wait to see how your goats do!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

That is awesome! Mind if I ask how tall the feeder is? I have trouble finding a balanced height since it’s always either too tall so they can’t reach it or too short where they poop all in it. Looks like you found the perfect height!! Looks fantastic!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Boers4ever said:


> That is awesome! Mind if I ask how tall the feeder is? I have trouble finding a balanced height since it's always either too tall so they can't reach it or too short where they poop all in it. Looks like you found the perfect height!! Looks fantastic!


So the legs are 22" tall...and I believe it's 4-5" for the front of the feeder. I would prefer it 2" shorter...maybe. We have a mix of Nubian and Mini-Nubian. The white one is my shortest mini and she just reaches over and a little into the bowls. If they were low, I don't know if she would reach down into it. And of course babies have to stand with their front hooves on the edge. However, where it is will def minimize poop.

Obviously if one had NDs...they would need to have it much shorter. I need to make the boys feeder (and will do it differently...we only have 2-3 boys at one time) and I will need to account for my Nubian, mini-Nubian, and occasionally my ND buck lol. My ND buck is here only half the year as I co-own him. So maybe those months I'll put bricks under it.

I checked this morning and there were wells in most everything, some deeper than others, some just barely. I smoothed it out so I could see what they eat throughout the day.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybe add a platform for front legs to stand on..like blocks or build a bench of sorts. This is what we do since we have a size mix herd. 

Looks good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is neat.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

happybleats said:


> Maybe add a platform for front legs to stand on..like blocks or build a bench of sorts. This is what we do since we have a size mix herd.
> 
> Looks good.


That is a good idea, I did think about that as well.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Very cool! How much did they charge for shipping? Or was that included in what you listed above?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

NDinKY said:


> Very cool! How much did they charge for shipping? Or was that included in what you listed above?


The first order is free shipping. They come on an 18 wheeler so I had to meet him in town because our county road is small and he wouldn't have a way to turn around in our drive/front yard. Re-orders have a $50 fee and they encourage people in the area to combine orders and go pick up from one spot. A friend started a FB group about them where we can connect with others in our different areas and share more info. Just look up Individual Mineral System under groups on FB and you should be able to find it. I'm currently on a break from there so I can't get the link right now.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Yeah we are using some zinc citrate individually when they need it. It's been helping them we think. Also replamin they are getting weekly too.
> They have sweetlix loose minerals too.


I wish I could find the sweetlic minerals around me.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We were able to get Sweetlix at our feed store. We switched back and forth between that and VitaFerm Concept-aid. But even on those, they weren't getting all they needed.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> The first order is free shipping. They come on an 18 wheeler so I had to meet him in town because our county road is small and he wouldn't have a way to turn around in our drive/front yard. Re-orders have a $50 fee and they encourage people in the area to combine orders and go pick up from one spot. A friend started a FB group about them where we can connect with others in our different areas and share more info. Just look up Individual Mineral System under groups on FB and you should be able to find it. I'm currently on a break from there so I can't get the link right now.


Thanks for that info! An 18 wheeler would have issues with our road too. I'm definitely going to look into this this summer after we sell some kids.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

2 week update. 

The last couple days I have just started to notice some coat improvements. half of them had areas of hair that just went every which way and would not lay flat. I know that's not normal coat because usually in the summer, they are slick as can be and every hair lays perfect. Anyway, they had several spots or coarse hair that did what it wanted. I am seeing a great improvement on those spots. They are almost gone, barely a hint of them left. Coats are getting softer. There is 3 of them that have the crazy hair that wont lay flat, along their spines (see pic) to varying degrees. That is improving but seems to be the last area improving. 

The other thing I really noticed, my 3 milkers have gained weight and not sacrificed production. They had been wormed and fecals checked so I know it was not from worm load. But I'd had a bit of a difficult time to keep them at the weight I preferred them to be. Mostly it was 2 of them. However, the last couple days I'm really noticing better flesh on them. Filling out more. Just looking better in general. 

As far as consumption, just today I needed to fill Selenium, Iodine, and Phosphourus. They weren't completely empty but low enough to need filling. They have a couple others that are low but not terrible. THey have been hitting Boron a bit heavily lately. I did notice my girl that had clicking knees (which I knew was a Boron def)...she's no longer clicking. 

I see these lasting a LONG time. With maybe occasional refills of a couple of bags maybe through the year. I imagine as the season changes and they are on forage more, their consumption will be much different. We brought different hay in and they change what they hit more. It's interesting. 

We are making the feeder for the boys this Sunday. I got delayed due to the artic storm, but I'm ready to get the bucks on it! I have a solid black buck that's had a reddish tint to his coat despite providing adequate amounts of copper. I'd love to see him jet black again so anxious to see what he is drawn to.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

:neat:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So very interesting!
Thanks for the update!


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks for the update! Sounds like something I need to invest in.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Oh you got them!!! Yay!!!! I need to stop thinking about this and just got for it like you did. I’m so happy they seem to be working out for you so well. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So 4 weeks on them for my girls, and 2 weeks for my boys and the cow! 

The girls are getting much more slick and shiny. I do hooves tomorrow so I'll look at how their hooves have improved. The best thing is that they are holding weight better! Especially the milkers who are typically thinner with milking. My bucks are also picking up weight much better. The solid black one is losing his redness and both boy's coats are so soft as well as the girls. Famacha is even better on them than before (even with clean fecals). The cow is very slick and shiny now. She def eats a lot though lol. She licked all the labels off my bowls so I have to go out tomorrow and re-label those! 

I haven't been checking this last week to see what is touched more. I need to fix it so that Mocha, one of the 3-month kids, quits getting up on the feeder!! But Mocha and Selah are in it often and those girls are growing SO well too! I am thrilled I finally made the jump and wish I would have prioritized it way before now. We'd probably have avoided a lot.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That's great news that they are improving! Sounds like there are a ton of benefits so far. Did you expect to see better weight gain or was that a surprise?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

That was a complete surprise to me. But I do recall reading a long while back about some mineral deficiencies causing weight loss or the such. It also makes sense that if they are lacking balance, that their body may not gain properly. They weren't super skinny by any means but they were not where I wanted them. They looked like what some people say are "dairy" but is really just thin. Now they have some good flesh and their coat is correcting well.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Any update on how the individual minerals are working/being consumed?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So far so good. We aren't blowing through minerals. I do need to order more silicon as there was a short period they were going through a lot of it. They're all super shiny, holding weight great, have had no issues. I'm interested to see how this kidding season goes this year. I actually haven't had any issues with the goats pop up in a while thankfully. I have had to adjust feed a bit as we had some protein inversions in their milk the past two tests so we're back to alfalfa hay, high-quality coastal hay 24/7, and then simply oats and BOSS on the stand.

My black buck tough is so super shiny and jet black and soft now. I don't know if the copper was low on him (he'd been bolused before that a couple times with no real change) but he's gorgeous now. There wasnt a ton of copper gone in the boys minerals so not sure. They had various ones we've had to refill. 

I just did some pics of them to update my site, but you can kind of see they look better. I think I have some of them grazing too. We got a few new additions the last month or so but a couple of them were already on this style minerals so there wasn't much change in them.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks for keeping us updated! Are you planning a change to your feeder construction? I have mixed mini's and everything under 2 years climb things. I was interested in how to keep their wiggly bodies off and out of the feeder. I am very interested in this system. BTW, your goats look great!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thank you for the update!
Your goats look amazing!
Very inspiring!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

alwaystj9 said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated! Are you planning a change to your feeder construction? I have mixed mini's and everything under 2 years climb things. I was interested in how to keep their wiggly bodies off and out of the feeder. I am very interested in this system. BTW, your goats look great!


We actually added a "roof" of sorts to the girl's feeder as babies kept getting in it and pooping. They get on the roof now but it's protected. I'll try to get a pic. For the boys we just have double mineral bowls from TSC attached to a 2x4 and screwed onto their shelter and have them labeled.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Your herd looks amazing! Wow, those coats are absolutely stunning.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Your herd looks amazing! Wow, those coats are absolutely stunning.


Thanks! They better for the time and energy I put into them hahaha


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So..is the cost worth it? That was one thing you & I were discussing. The cost of the minerals, will be less than what you were spending on meds and supplements?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So far, I have not had to give any meds. Well...some cocci stuff for kids since it's been raining forever here, but I haven't wormed, other than some herbal. I haven't had to bolus, do replamin, or anything else so far. I'll have to look up their last bolus date but it was in the fall and I usually have to do it every 6 months and I was buying replamin every 3 months. No issues with pneumonia (except one 2 month kid) or snotty noses or anything. So we're what...4 months in now? I'm not needing to replace but 1 or 2 bags....and even then just the one as the calcium will still last me a while longer as they aren't hitting it heavy. But I'm not anywhere close to having to replace anything else. I was buying maybe a 50lb bag of minerals every 2 months when on mixed mineral, monthly when they were heavy bred. We currently have 13 on it. Consumption has gone down a lot since they have seemed to have gotten regulated on it. 

So far, it seems to be more cost-efficient. We'll see as we near the summer and into breeding and kidding season. We had a rough last two kidding seasons and I know some of it had to do with selenium and some other unknown mineral imbalances.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou. Its sounding better and better as you go along. Cant wait to see your kidding this year! Im so excited for you!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They look INCREDIBLE! I wish I had the ability to do this. What stunning results.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> They look INCREDIBLE! I wish I had the ability to do this. What stunning results.


If one can go in on an initial order with others, it's worth it! Depending on the number of animals you have, it will last a long time. And they don't go bad in storage. I mean we have 13 and I haven't even hit a quarter of a bag on some stuff. I've gone through about a half bag of selenium, molybdenum, a whole bag of silicon (which the cow ate a lot of), and half bag each maybe the vit ADE and Vit CB mixes. I don't anticipate having to order anything again until maybe late year, but we shall see as we progress through the different seasons. Also they're about to have their 4 acres of solid brush, so it will be interesting to see how they change their usage on that. 

There is a group on FB....I think it's called Individual Mineral system that a friend put together so people can network and share orders.

I got some better pics. I realized I'd posted a pic of Calla's topline hair, so while they were on the stand, I tried to snap some close ups. But it's def slicked them out NICE! That's just the current milkers. None of those have been shaved this year either, I did shave Lulu.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

They really look slick and healthy


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm interested in this system. I recently had a young buck suddenly develop carpal hyperextension. Another doe either has CH, weak pasterns, or both. I'm suspicious that it could possibly be something in our well water blocking certain minerals. I've added Zinpro to the doe's diet and started her on Replamin, but there's no way my skittish buckling will accept it. The buffet-style mineral system has always seemed like overkill to me, but now I'm seriously considering it!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are so killer shinny! I just can't believe how amazing they look. I guess my biggest problem would be space for that kind of mineral feeder. My barn doesn't really have a place where that would work. But who knows, maybe someday I'll figure something out.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Calistar said:


> I'm interested in this system. I recently had a young buck suddenly develop carpal hyperextension. Another doe either has CH, weak pasterns, or both. I'm suspicious that it could possibly be something in our well water blocking certain minerals. I've added Zinpro to the doe's diet and started her on Replamin, but there's no way my skittish buckling will accept it. The buffet-style mineral system has always seemed like overkill to me, but now I'm seriously considering it!


I thought so as well. But so far it seems to be making a difference. My real test comes at breeding/kidding time though. I too think our water blocks a lot of stuff. We have high iron and calcium in ours. It was a terrible battle trying to keep copper up, keep zinc up, balance them all so they don't inhibit others then hay being different with the next bales. Ugh. I was so over it. Way too many factors in play. I'd seen enough good things about it and thought, I'm spending so much on all these supplements, may as well just try this. Now, 4 months later, not a single supplement, my one girl that clicks in the knees all the time (boron defic.) never clicks anymore, their weight isn't fluctuating, their hooves appear to be stronger, and their hair has calmed down and slicked out. We haven't dealt with any external bugs and we do at least once or twice a year. Even herbal worming is holding up when I haven't been as consistent. We have also had rain for like a straight week to week and a half and not one snotty nose. We tend to have them in periods of extended rain.




MellonFriend said:


> They are so killer shinny! I just can't believe how amazing they look. I guess my biggest problem would be space for that kind of mineral feeder. My barn doesn't really have a place where that would work. But who knows, maybe someday I'll figure something out.


I'll have to get a pic of the boy's setup. They are just double-feed bowls attached to 2x4s and attached to the side of their pallet shelter. We are moving them next month to a diff pen and their shelter is different so I have to come up with something different. Many people make outside ones with rubber flaps that the goats lift up as needed. I have seen someone make a small one with coffee cans screwed into a wood trough they made. Little small dog bowls from the dollar store etc. Smaller would take up ess space, but also allow the freshest out at all times as it would need to be refilled more. After they got topped up, I haven't really refilled much. Of course, ours are bigger bowls. I prefer to have smaller amounts in there and refill more often as needed. But there are some creative ways out there to do them.

I forgot who asked, but I never got a pic. I looked and saw this pic in my phone, you can see it there to the left how we added a "top" to our one we made for the girls. I have one kid that still gets on it and lays on the top now, but no poop in the minerals anymore and soon she's going to be too big to get up there. No other ones try. Even our littlest baby in there (who is pictured with her BFF LGD LOL), now.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They look amazing! Thanyou for the info!


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

So, anyone in California want to order with me? I contacted the company and they said for my herd I'd need a quarter ton of minerals for a cost of $446, which of course is expensive but I was prepared for that. What I wasn't prepared for was the shipping they quoted me- $293! Eek! I was expecting to pay about half that! I'm going to get back to the rep and find out how much shipping would be for a half ton if someone wanted to add on another quarter ton order. I'm in California on the central coast, Santa Barbara County. There's lots of vineyards and tasting rooms around here to visit to help you forget about how much you're spending on goat supplements XD


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Calistar said:


> So, anyone in California want to order with me? I contacted the company and they said for my herd I'd need a quarter ton of minerals for a cost of $446, which of course is expensive but I was prepared for that. What I wasn't prepared for was the shipping they quoted me- $293! Eek! I was expecting to pay about half that! I'm going to get back to the rep and find out how much shipping would be for a half ton if someone wanted to add on another quarter ton order. I'm in California on the central coast, Santa Barbara County. There's lots of vineyards and tasting rooms around here to visit to help you forget about how much you're spending on goat supplements XD


I'll look in the FB group at the spreadsheet. People signed up on the spreadsheet with their areas so they can connect. 

They quoted me the same for my 13 goats. I just split THAT in half with a friend and currently only need to replace 1 bag. You won't go through all of them at once, and there are a lot that you prob won't have to reorder for a long time.

Ok for some reason the spreadsheet came up blank, not sure what happened. Ugh. You can always join if you'd like and see who is close to you that would be interested. Shipping stinks.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> I'll look in the FB group at the spreadsheet. People signed up on the spreadsheet with their areas so they can connect.
> 
> They quoted me the same for my 13 goats. I just split THAT in half with a friend and currently only need to replace 1 bag. You won't go through all of them at once, and there are a lot that you prob won't have to reorder for a long time.
> 
> Ok for some reason the spreadsheet came up blank, not sure what happened. Ugh. You can always join if you'd like and see who is close to you that would be interested. Shipping stinks.


I did join the group and made a post, so crossing my fingers that someone will want to order with me, but it doesn't seem like the west coast has much activity over there! I am planning on having serum from a few of my goats tested for mineral deficiencies. I'd like to have my water tested too. If the tests reveal problems, I'll likely go ahead and order anyway. Anything to keep my goats healthy, and I'd be overjoyed to see some of the leg problems reverse.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

any photos of the feeders? did you have any with the rubber on it? trying to figure out how to keep the birds,mice out of it. i really want to try the individual minerals. hoping to find someone in oregon that wants too. love the photos


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I would have to go take some pics. I got the double mineral feeder bowls from TSC and have 10 of those screwed to a board in their house. We don't have any mice or bird issues for ours and it's under cover in their shelter. I do have them occasionally put front feet (the younger ones) in it but otherwise it stays clean.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We are still going strong on these! We are 8-9 months into them. I have yet to order any additional bags and have about 14 goats on them and had a cow on them briefly as well as now a horse on them occasionally when he sneaks some. 

We have yet to add our sheep. Working on figuring out a system for them that could work in their situation. 

Anyways, we still have not had to worm anyone. At this point in the year (started Jan/Feb 2021) I would have had to copper bolus at least twice, would have been through about 3 tubes of replamin, would have wormed 1-2 times already if not more. I have done herbals maybe 3-4 times this year as preventative only. I have not bought ONE supplement yet this year. Eyes are deep pink, coats are super shiny and soft, and lay flat. We have everyone bred except 3 (one anytime now, other two later in the year). I didn't do my pre-breeding boosting of multi-min and replamin etc this year. 

Our real test will be kidding. We have had some selenium issues and dystocia the last two seasons. Hoping this year proves to be easy peasy and I'm sold. I mean, just on these things I'm sold but if their bodies are in better condition with the minerals and kid out better, that'll be fantastic. 

We also started fermented grains. Really just oats and boss, for the milkers. (all dried up last couple weeks though) and have had great success with that. No noticeable change specifically but it's supposed to offer more probiotics and unlock more nutrition allowing better absorption. 

We also finished out extra pasture and they have been out there 1.5 weeks. Solid brush out there. That has been 98% of their feed this last week and a half. They're probably getting 1.5# of alfalfa pellets each, a touch of grass hay at night, and browse all day long. These girls have not lost one bit of condition and I'm actually seeing weight gain on one particular line that seems thinner. Our goal is to have minimal input with hardy and strong lines.Can't wait to se how they milk on this management!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

That is amazing you are able to do that!! Sounds like your girls are in tip top shape and living their best life!! 🥰


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Gosh I can’t believe I let this post get Away from me! Jubilee everyone looks amazing! I’m so happy this seems to be working out well for you.
Calistar YES!!!! ME!!! I want to do this! But I can not do it right now  I have vet bills to pay off and I am STILL waiting on my tax return with kids birthdays right around the corner. But as soon as I get my money I’ll be all over that. If we did go in together though I couldn’t go that far most likely. So I would have to see about them coming in and going a little north as well. There is another place that does it. ABC plus I think is the name. I haven’t looked at that place in awhile (before everything was jacked up in price) but last time I did look it was $25 for 25 pounds and $25 shipping. But it sounds like you get more variety threw this place. 
I swear though all the good stuff never makes it into this state. I always hear about this feed or that feed and it’s always back East, I think the powers that he might be hinting at me to move lol


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

AndersonRanch said:


> Gosh I can’t believe I let this post get Away from me! Jubilee everyone looks amazing! I’m so happy this seems to be working out well for you.
> Calistar YES!!!! ME!!! I want to do this! But I can not do it right now  I have vet bills to pay off and I am STILL waiting on my tax return with kids birthdays right around the corner. But as soon as I get my money I’ll be all over that. If we did go in together though I couldn’t go that far most likely. So I would have to see about them coming in and going a little north as well. There is another place that does it. ABC plus I think is the name. I haven’t looked at that place in awhile (before everything was jacked up in price) but last time I did look it was $25 for 25 pounds and $25 shipping. But it sounds like you get more variety threw this place.
> I swear though all the good stuff never makes it into this state. I always hear about this feed or that feed and it’s always back East, I think the powers that he might be hinting at me to move lol


I can't do it right now anymore either- lots of vet bills and new purchases, ugh! But I would so love to! I was at an AI class a couple weeks ago and there was a lady there (also from California, I don't remember where but she was a few hours away...maybe Santa Cruz?) who has been doing the ABC system and just switched to the FCE one (the one I want to try) and she only paid like $150 for shipping. So I need to see what that is about! I still really want to try the system, but I wasn't planning for the elbow dysplasia surgery, the broken leg, or even the AI clinic, all of which were big expenses!

Jubillee, did you see any changes in conception rates, strength of heats, etc after switching? I have a lot of short cyclers and it drives me nuts, I wonder if a better mineral regimen would make them any more likely to settle on the first try, or if it's completely unrelated.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ehhh...I've had some heats that have been hard to detect this year still and I've had some that never shut up or left the fence LOL. I haven't had any short cyclers. I did have one that I had to breed 3 times before she took, that was odd. Then Peach took in July, was confirmed, and aborted around 55 days and I just rebred her last week. BUT even if she comes into heat in July in the past, she typically won't take until Sept anyway. So I attribute it to that. Otherwise, breeding mishaps are just from life and goats not wanting to cooperate with me lol. 

They are still doing UPS shipping I think. Ugh, it's a lot. I hope they find another way of shipping, the semi-worked out fantastic but their driver has been ill. I think he just does short trips out near there. Maybe they could open some more locations haha. I bet a TX one would do great, there are a lot here in TX that order.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Well the ups might not be bad. In the long run it’s probably more money, but for us that are broke lol we can start out with the ones we think we need the most.
Calistar if you find out how she goes about that let me know PLEASE! But maybe we can get both our starts aligned one day and can do it. 
Now that I’m thinking though I know someone that works for associated feed here in California and his area is supposed to be minerals. I wanted to talk to him about talking for a 4H meeting but they make their own brand of minerals, I would ASSUME they go about it by basically buying individual minerals and mixing together. Maybe if they see there is a interest in this kind of thing they would offer it. I know if it was more affordable I would offer it to all my animals (cows horses and goats) even though the cows and horses don’t show any out right mineral issues with what we are doing I would still offer it if anything just as a experiment


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a wether who almost always has pneumonia at least once a year. My animals overall are healthy. But yes we have clicking knees. And my weather with pneumonia (oregon rains/season changes) issue. 
Also….I have a doe that’s SURE she is a buck. Would minerals change this? All of it? 

I do use minerals but unless they are freshly put out we don’t typically go through them. 

I have a animal that eats kelp tho like he’s a fish. Lol. 

I’m seriously considering individual minerals. 

I just spent 500 on medical bills for a couple goats. So if minerals could change this….I’d see the financials sense of this.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jubilee: is FCM the best place to get free choice minerals for those of us on the west coast? I’m in oregon.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I looked into minerals but it’s just so expensive to ship I’m in Oregon too
ABC was $332.73 for shipping 12 mineral kit


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi daisymay:
What is ABC? I was talking about FCM. Surely there is more places than just these two. 
I’d probably ask FCM what they’d recommend for my small herd. Then try to get some on my own. A couple of them tho I’d probably have to buy from them.
Concentrates in Milwaukie Oregon I’m pretty sure I could get some minerals from as well. 

I’m wondering if I could get small quantities of certain minerals(my feed store carries some of the single minerals and can buy them by pound. And then buy the ones they couldn’t get from FCM. 

I think there is a way to do this. A person just has to be creative I think. It’s easier to buy the whole kit probably but if you know what’s in it…can’t we just make our own kit?

Also I have a wether who has had bladder stones years ago. I worry he’d want a bunch of calcium. But maybe that wouldn’t happen. I worry about putting out free choice calcium. 

Tami


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Every time this comes up I get all obsessive about it lol
One of the things that does stop me is, shipping is bad but when you consider your getting 20 bags it’s not as painful (I mean still painful but you know what I mean lol) so if I start this and say I run out of 2 minerals do they just go without or do I pay the shipping for just those two bags and it comes out to a couple $100 a bag. BUT maybe they can ship three FedEx or whatever the same as ABC and it’s not so bad, or if not then I could just go threw ABC and get what I need. So @Buck Naked Boers, if you can get all the minerals locally but just need a few bags those are some options as well.
I’m sure there might be more places to order from. In your case I would talk to your local feed store. They might be able to get more then the minerals they have but just don’t order because there is no demand for them. 
I think I’m going to call this place tomorrow. I keep wanting to try it and I just sold some does and did well so that’s gotta be a sign right? Lol so @Calistar if your still interested I will let you know how that goes. If you can swing it maybe if we both make a order they might cut the shipping down some. Might be wishful thinking but maybe not.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> Every time this comes up I get all obsessive about it lol
> One of the things that does stop me is, shipping is bad but when you consider your getting 20 bags it’s not as painful (I mean still painful but you know what I mean lol) so if I start this and say I run out of 2 minerals do they just go without or do I pay the shipping for just those two bags and it comes out to a couple $100 a bag. BUT maybe they can ship three FedEx or whatever the same as ABC and it’s not so bad, or if not then I could just go threw ABC and get what I need. So @Buck Naked Boers, if you can get all the minerals locally but just need a few bags those are some options as well.
> I’m sure there might be more places to order from. In your case I would talk to your local feed store. They might be able to get more then the minerals they have but just don’t order because there is no demand for them.
> I think I’m going to call this place tomorrow. I keep wanting to try it and I just sold some does and did well so that’s gotta be a sign right? Lol so @Calistar if your still interested I will let you know how that goes. If you can swing it maybe if we both make a order they might cut the shipping down some. Might be wishful thinking but maybe not.


Financially it is terrible timing but I would still like to try it 😆 I don't remember if I mentioned the woman I talked to at the AI clinic? I need to get in touch with her again. She had been feeding the ABC minerals but switched to FCE. They only charged her like $150 shipping or something. But she wasn't sure if it was because she was switching from their competitor. I need to find out what's up with that, because that difference in shipping cost would definitely make or break the deal!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah if it’s that much that would be great! I would have no issue jumping right in for that. I wonder if it was that cheap because they had a drop along the way. I’m not joking when I say I get obsessive about things lol I looked threw all kinds of cattle forums and YouTube and it’s either ABC or this place that people are getting the minerals from so they may wait until they have a bunch of orders to do a delivery. 
But we will work as a team lol I went back to ABC and saw that they have 5# and 12# bags as well. It’s more per pound that way BUT I’m wondering if shipping would be cheaper because the bags are not so heavy. I looked at their kits and they have a 12 mineral that is 25# bags and a 15 which is the 5 and 12# bags but they added stupid stuff in as well. Well what I think is stupid. I’m not buying Redmond salt when I can get it at tractor supply or some crap that you add into grain that I don’t feed. 
But I’m kinda liking the 5 pound. What if they never eat one mineral? At least then I don’t have a 25 pound bag sitting around for nothing. But I’m going to go play and see what prices things come out to be


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I don't know if it would fix those issues or not. It's quite possible. I've had various mineral issues with each of mine. I prob wouldn't worry about him eating too much calcium if he needs it. There is phosphorus in the kit as well. There is an antagonist to each mineral available. I have my bucks on it as well...or did until they broke the feeder. That's getting fixed this week. Mine have every mineral out free choice. Bucks, does, kids, horses, soon sheep. 

I can imagine you can piece together your own kit with smaller bags. Depending on how you do it it could end up more costly, but also if you only have a couple of animals, you won't go through it as quickly. We have 14 right now...plus a horse and mini pony. Then 13 sheep which aren't on it yet. I got mine in Jan or Feb and only am out of one bag now. Maybe one more is less than 1/4 left. I plan to make one big order again and just stock what we seem to go through the most, after I sell these bucks.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> Yeah if it’s that much that would be great! I would have no issue jumping right in for that. I wonder if it was that cheap because they had a drop along the way. I’m not joking when I say I get obsessive about things lol I looked threw all kinds of cattle forums and YouTube and it’s either ABC or this place that people are getting the minerals from so they may wait until they have a bunch of orders to do a delivery.
> But we will work as a team lol I went back to ABC and saw that they have 5# and 12# bags as well. It’s more per pound that way BUT I’m wondering if shipping would be cheaper because the bags are not so heavy. I looked at their kits and they have a 12 mineral that is 25# bags and a 15 which is the 5 and 12# bags but they added stupid stuff in as well. Well what I think is stupid. I’m not buying Redmond salt when I can get it at tractor supply or some crap that you add into grain that I don’t feed.
> But I’m kinda liking the 5 pound. What if they never eat one mineral? At least then I don’t have a 25 pound bag sitting around for nothing. But I’m going to go play and see what prices things come out to be


Interesting. There are some I'll never go through I think...like magnesium...I haven't seen it touched at all. I think you'll see what they typically hit and be able to order bigger bags of that. I'm going to look into the smaller bags too. 

@Buck Naked Boers - if you find any other options post here!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry for all the posts jubilee  
Ok so for anyone that is interested on the ABC side. Im calling them tomorrow because their shipping makes NO sense! I put 1 small bag of every mineral and that came out to 13 different minerals, for $293. Ouch but not as bad as I was expecting. THEN I made a account and went to shipping $373.31!!!!!! For tiny little bags! 
Went to the 12 mineral 25# bag starter kit. It’s $424.50 and $341.43. I’m sure if it was 13 bags with the selenium added it would have been the same shipping as the little bags. So shipping was the same no matter if it’s a small bag or big bag. 
Almost tossed my phone in disgust but decided to try the 15 small bag starter kit even though it has 3 things I don’t want (the salt, and two things you mix with feed) that is $330.26 and get this! $124.45!!! 
So I’m calling them tomorrow too and see if they can lower the price if I go with the smaller bags of what I actually want! Maybe their system is screwed up????


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

What in the world...that makes no sense. 

And no worrues...post away...it helps others figure out the best way!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Crazy right! 
But I’m going to call in the morning and see what they have to say. And either way I’m jumping in. I HATE not buying in bulk, it is just against my nature lol I buy everything in bulk of its cheaper even just a little bit. And I’m one to pay for organic, But I am worried that it will be a bust for mine and I will end up having 15 bags they won’t touch. So if it’s a bust it won’t be such a kick in the face. And if it does work out maybe then I can con other people in the area to go in with me. But since I know I’m making the plunge I need to figure out how to put these dang things out for them! 
@Buck Naked Boers I did come across this and maybe a option for you since you don’t have a whole lot of goats. It’s still a rough pill to swallow but another option maybe 






Free Choice Enterprises 20 Choice Mineral 1-Pound Bags – Little Avalon Herbals







littleavalonherbals.com


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh Iove what this lady has done for others to start!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought it was too! And kinda a good idea. If I can get people talked into it around here maybe I could do something like that since I think it’s the whole starting thing that puts people off so much.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> I thought it was too! And kinda a good idea. If I can get people talked into it around here maybe I could do something like that since I think it’s the whole starting thing that puts people off so much.


I was thinking something similar. It would be a great try-out package, but also for people that only have a couple of goats and don't need that big bundle, though it does last a long time. Did she say how much shipping was? I might go her route for now for the couple I need. Hmmmm. 

I was thinking of posting in our local farm group or even craigslist and seeing if I can get a bunch of ppl on board and distribute from my house. Maybe come up with a co-op fee that covers shipping. BUT if there is enough people maybe they'd send a semi and wouldn't be crazy shipping.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It’s $125 shipped for a pound of each (19 I believe) or $8 to pick and choose. Since the 125 comes out to like $6 a pound shipped I would assume that is shipping included on the $8. 
I was thinking about ordering as well since ABC only has 13 different minerals, and your goats have me curious on the silicone but I have right now 35 does and 6 doelings. $8 might be gone in a day lol 
Ok I just got off the phone with ABC and explained what was going on at check out. He said the $373 is not right! That is the what it’s assumed to be but once you put in your address it does the correct calculations and charges the correct amount. So let’s see how that goes 🤞


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Phew...that's a relief. Yea you might go through a lot. We are going through a lot of selenium and Vit B/C right now, even a bit of copper. But I have a sneaky suspicion that at least half that is the horse stealing some LOL. 

I will say Magnesium I never go through. I only replaced it as it got wet. They never touch it. So this 25# bag will last forever LOL. There are a handful of others they hardly tough. But I think it's going to vary herd by herd with feed/hay/pasture.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok that’s what I was going to ask you. I know every place is different but I was going to go ahead and do large bags of selenium, and copper. The B makes sense. It seems they hit that hard at times of stress. Even weather change can be stressful and we have goofy weather right now. But I figure this will be a general idea of what I need to buy in bulk later. So I guess I will start there and see what that does. Hopefully this just gives me a general idea of what they go threw for when I do order from FCE.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I would say def get big bags of Vit C/B, Vit A,D,E, Copper, Selenium, Zinc, Boron, Cobalt, Phosporus. I'd wager you can do smaller of the others. Remember though, in the very beginning they might go through a lot of a particular one just as they are correcting deficiencies. But not really touch a lot again. We went through sulfur big time at first and they do eat it, just nowhere near before.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh and they didn't eat copper much until now. Even the selenium. They ate it, just not like they are currently. So basically don't let that first month tell you this is what they'll eat constantly. Let their deficiencies catch up and then you can gauge through the year and base it off that.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh boy that’s gonna put my bill higher lol but In the long run should be cheaper…..I think. Maybe I need to sit down and figure what that shipping is per pound. Actually I’ll put the home schooled child on it


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

This is what I just got back from FCE, this is what they recommended for 12 goats. Shipping is 322.76 to oregon


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well that is a ouch but still cheaper then the other place and you are getting 19 bags not 12. And WAY cheaper then how I just did it. 
I just decided to make it easy and ordered the small starter kit and a large bag of selenium. I am mainly worried about the selenium right now anyways. I can’t get my hands on BOSE and the feed store I normally get my selenium salt from changed owners and when I was trying to explain to him what I was wanting he got a lost and confused look on his face. 
But shipping for all that came out to $160. If they blow threw this all though I will be on the phone begging FCE to come bring me some lol and sell off a few more goats lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Got my minerals 2 days ago!!! So excited and the kids had so much fun putting them out with me. Ahhhh farm kids lol 
But we have yet to really dip in to anything. There’s some nosing going around but no real consuming going on. I’m not sure if they are just being typical goats and they don’t like something new or what. Hopefully it’s not a bust. But I ran out of minerals 4 days ago and didn’t buy more because these were on the way, but I think since they are 3 1/2 months bred I’m going to go ahead and get more minerals and put out. 
The 5 pound bags are really not as small as I was expecting! So anyone with a small amount of goats I do suggest going this way or even the other place I posted.
The whole how to put these things out was more challenging to me then it should have been but I went with easy and bought these little minerals feeders, some zip ties and snaps. The original plan was to just hang them on the fence and bring in when it rains. But I remembered my extra panel so tied it up to the side of their shelter and put them on that. Eventually though I’m going to cut a panel to 5’ and make a stand with a roof. I don’t like the minerals in their shelter because usually I end up with poop in them but since the weather is nice they stay out most of the time right now. But just thought I would share if someone does try and wants something easy. If I had more time and lumber wasn’t so high here I probably would have made something like jubilee did though


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I like the tag idea! I am seriously considering this but am trying to figure out how to feed in a dry & no-poop fashion!
I also appreciated the link to the person selling 1 pound bags, so thanks for that, too.
So I am watching this thread. If I do this it'll be after the first of the year.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Nice!! I actually switched to the bowls like you have and screwed them to a board and that to their shelter. I agree, they need to be in a common area. We are waiting for a barn to come in then I'm setting up a covered feed area an I'll move our bowls there. The wood one we did we are about to take down and do a little changing up and putting it in the boys pen. There is a lot of rearranging happening here. 

So did you do the 5lb bags with FCE or the other place that does the small bags?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I like the tag idea though. I marked them with a silver sharpie but it rubs off after a while. I also marked the board with black sharpie as a back-up. But the tags are a great idea.

It's going to take a bit for them to get used to it I bet. You would think they eat a lot as in the entire bowl but they take licks and will sit there licking and it doesn't look like much is leaving. It goes a long way. Also, don't fill it all the way up, I recommend just a bit under half full as if you have to change from getting wet or something, it doesn't waste as much.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

That looks really nice. Might try raising the feeders about 8 inches, and putting a step under the feeder. That helps in keeping the feces out of the feeder. I use concrete builder blocks.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I should have looked before I posted, I was still having my coffee and preparing for the cold lol but they totally polished off the vitamin b over night! That was shocking!
Alwaystj9 that is what I am still trying to figure out. I don’t want these minerals in their main shelter when winter really hits. They get bored and are in there more then usually so the chance of getting spilled and poop in them is higher. I want to try something kinda along these lines. Probably not as nice and I think instead of screwing to a board I will use a panel across there. Ive just had a terrible week and can’t quite wrap my mind around how to make it right now








If you look at mineral feeders for cows they have ones like jubillee made and then a sheet of rubber over it. That way they can lift the rubber up and Get into the minerals. Tractor supply has some very thin mats that the goats could lift up but what I worry about is when the kids come they are going to be all over it. Which is fine the minerals will stay dry and clean, but how are the does supposed to lift it with 20 kids playing on top. Also what if a kid puts their heads under and a much larger goat jumps on it. They look for ways to get killed enough as it is. 
I am worried about the tags and them chewing them. I don’t think they will eat and swallow them but they might chew on them. I’m keeping a eye on that right now and wrote down the order everything is just in case. The tags was the only thing I could think of though! 
Moers I can’t lift it any higher or they will flip them. The idea to start with was to be able to bring them in every night or when it rains so I wanted the snaps but I might take the snaps off and just zip tie right onto the panels. I MIGHT be able to put them up higher then. If I go with my plan though I will only need a 5’ panel (these feeders are 12” and I bought 10 because I will probably go with the better deal later) and I have some 4X4 hole panels that I made feeders out of. That will give me more wiggle room to go up and down. 
I went with the 5 pound bags, although some of them are 12 pounds. Some of the minerals are lighter and heavier so I think that’s why some they had in 12 pound bags. I did get 25 pounds of the selenium since I had to add that on, it didn’t come in their starter pack since not everyone needs selenium.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Sorry you had a sucky week.
That first pic with the smiling DIY lady looks like something my goats would be all over the top of.
I don't want keyhole feeders because I have a few that will hit another goat unexpectedly from the side.
I am trying to figure out a rubber covered feeder that only the adults would be getting into because I have a good creep setup and the kids' minerals would go in there.
The kids' could be wall mounted with a steep and thin rubber cover, not a big amount in each cup at a time. 
The worry with them is climbing/getting a leg up on their way to further heights. Or to mama during weaning.
In winter quarters I would worry about bored goats just eating away at things they don't need out of boredom.
That's when they chew other weird things.
Moisture is a problem down here, we have more of a cold monsoon season than real winter.
I liked the PVC feeders, made several in different sizes, my guys are just too rough.That was indoor mounting.
I think my best location may be an outer wall under an overhang. Along with a rubber cover.
How are the covers fastened down?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh gosh no I won’t make that DIY thing that small! It will be probably close to 5’ if not just over 5’2 so I don’t hit my head lol I just mean the general idea of it. It’s covered, can be moved, and I can put minerals out  im hoping if I put it in a less populated area that will help with issues of poop or destroying/ spilling things. What I have now is just a round of wood with a tub screwed onto it. I put it in the back shelter where they do not prefer to be. I have the occasional poop in it but it’s cheap enough I can tip over and refill. Not the case here! 
The outside of the wall I think would work! I’m with you. Lass populated area the less chance for messy and problems. You can put screws thew the rubbers so if you attach the feeders and right above them attach a 2X4 to the wall you can just screw one end of the rubber mat to that 2X4. Have it lay down covering the feeders. Just make sure it over laps the mineral feeders by a few inches so they can get their nose to lift it up. I think that idea would actually be awesome and work well. I have car ports so I don’t have anything solid to attach to. So maybe I’ll add a rubber mat to my little portable house as well hmmm


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Its ashame you cant put a keyhole board in front of the mineral feeders. So they would have to be nice to eat the mineral!😁 We both know not with my goats..lol I am waiting to hear what others say. Its so interesting! 
Im suprised they ate all the B minerals, and not the selenium. Did you include zinc in your packadge. Sorry I dont remember. I just hope it really helps you out.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my friend that is a super awesome idea! With those PVC feeders they are just sticking their nose in to reach the minerals so just making what 6” holes along a pipe would be basically the same idea, just a lot cheaper in the long run


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well you have a "lamb bar"..why.not have a "Goat buffet"!🙃


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol that is very true! Whatever makes life easier that is my motto at this stage of life lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

You can put the black bowls onto a 2x4 or something, then attach the rubber to cover those. if need be, attach a board that inhibits kids from jumping on them. 

I have a 1-year-old doeling, bred, that STILL jumps her fat self up on those black bowls. Ugh. 

What's the stuff at TSC that's thin enough?All I could find were rubber stall mats and they're heavy.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The 1/4” floor mats. I went out and looked at them and they are nice and thin I think the goats could lift them easily. The only thing was price. Its $99 for the sheet. I also looked on Amazon and they have floor mats for your hose that are rubber, for like a workout room, and those looked like they could work as well and fairly cheap. 
I don’t know why some just never get over the jumping on things. I have a 4 year old that is still terrible about having to be up high and on everything. If she wasn’t a favorite I could strangle her most days lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> The 1/4” floor mats. I went out and looked at them and they are nice and thin I think the goats could lift them easily. The only thing was price. Its $99 for the sheet. I also looked on Amazon and they have floor mats for your hose that are rubber, for like a workout room, and those looked like they could work as well and fairly cheap.
> I don’t know why some just never get over the jumping on things. I have a 4 year old that is still terrible about having to be up high and on everything. If she wasn’t a favorite I could strangle her most days lol



Ouch, yea that's a no-go. I was looking at that floor mat stuff but on ebay I think. I just hate ordering without feeling it to see if it's thick enough. Or rather heavy enough to stay down and light enough for them to lift. 

She's the only one that stands on it...drives me nuts. But she's going nowhere so I deal. It will be changing soon though when the barn comes in. I'm thinking up new ways to keep kids off them. I do like the one that was on the blog with the small bags. They had a square of cattle panel with the bowls inside where they had to stick their heads inside.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I always thought built in feeders like they do for chicken coop nesting boxes would be neat lol...access to the feeder for us to fill and clean would be outside and open slot for the goats to eat on the I side. 😁


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes! Like a creep feeder……like a actual creep feeder for like calfs.
I even looked at my creep feeder to see if I could rig it up some bow for the minerals but I really didn’t want to give that up for when the kids come. It is so nice to just stand on the other side of the fence, pour 10 bags in and not have to worry about it for weeks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Like this...the goats heads have access from the inside, we would have access from the outside. (Pic stole from pinterest) 
Inside opening can be just large enough for heads. Getting it at the right height for all would be a challenge if you have multi level goats like me though.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok I see what you mean. I was actually just seeing if I had enough supplies to make something along those lines for almond hulls. I didn’t expect them to be such a hit with the goats and them try to kill me when putting them out. I haven’t figured out the roof part yet but I think if I put a livestock panel up with the bunker feeder on the other side they can stick their heads threw and I can feed them in piece on the other side. But basically kinda a fence line feeder. I think just a few 2X4s and some plyboard and I can rig something to cover it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh also on the mineral side of things they are now hitting phosphorus. Still not touching the selenium so I think if I can get my hands on BOSE I’ll still give them a shot in a few weeks. I thought for sure selenium and copper would be downed!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

It took a while for mine to really hit copper and selenium. Some did eat it but only these last few months have they been eating a lot. Actually, IDK if it's the horse or them...I suspect the horse more so. 

Hmmm these are getting my brain turning on some ideas...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Did they start eating it when they got bred? I usually put selenium salt out for mine and they dont touch it until they are bred. Then it’s like the farther along they get the more they would eat. So it’s a little surprising that mine are not eating it since they are about 3 1/2 months bred right now. 
So I’ve decided I have the biggest jokester goats there are and they are going to be very entertaining with this mineral thing. My husband didn’t tie the panel up very well when he brought up a bale of hay with the tractor. They ended up getting out and you will never guess what they were doing when they were out! Licking the cows trace mineral salt block!!! Let me tell you they got a ear full on that one lol I think it’s because these minerals are non GMO and my goats like the GMO (totally joking! I’m sure they don’t care either way)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

There prego! They want the salt or chocolate! ( joke)


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well, it did coincide with breedings but also fall and us letting them out on new pasture. They weren't very far bred, some not bred. 

Also, I put sheep minerals out for the horses until I set out their own system...these girls will go gobble. up sheep mineral even though they have all that out and utilize it. I guess it's something in the mixed mineral that makes them want to eat it??


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wonder if maybe the texture plays a part in them liking the mixed minerals. Although it very well could be they just simply like it or want something that’s in it. I don’t know about the minerals you got but a lot of these are more like a powder then kinda small chunks like the mixed minerals. I think I am going to grab a bag of the mixed minerals. I kinda started this at a real stupid time with them being so heavy bred. I can always take it away later on, or maybe they won’t touch it and will be a waste of money. But I have a few repairs I need to do on the pasture fence and then mine will be going out to graze. It will be interesting to see what changes, although right now they seem to be picking something new every day to attack. Today was vitamin AD&E


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought I would give a real fast update. This is actually pretty fascinating and not going like I thought it would. 
It’s been 11 days, the Redmond salt is totally gone and they go nuts over the vitamin B,A,D&E. I have to fill those up daily and good thing they gave me the 12 pound bags on those.
They hit the phosphorus, iodine and sulfur and MOP (basically silicone) they just don’t go too nuts over it like the others. 
This morning I saw copper has been nosed around, if ate not much of it was. The rest as far as I can tell hasn’t even been touched. 
I was able to find a way to get BOSE so I’m not so nerve wracked they are not touching the selenium. It’s really odd because in past years when giving the mixed minerals I always put loose selenium salt out as well and it was so hard to keep ahead of them on the selenium when they were bred. So them not touching it has be so baffled


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Is the Redmond you have the selenium ome?

Thats awesome they are using it!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No it’s just a mineral salt. The only thing I can really find on it is how it’s true salt with a bunch of minerals in it. I thought tractor supply carried it but only a rock of it, not loose. I wonder if they would like the loose stockman mineral salt the same. They ate 5 pounds in a week, and that was counting their strike for the first few days


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Crazy right!
> But I’m going to call in the morning and see what they have to say. And either way I’m jumping in. I HATE not buying in bulk, it is just against my nature lol I buy everything in bulk of its cheaper even just a little bit. And I’m one to pay for organic, But I am worried that it will be a bust for mine and I will end up having 15 bags they won’t touch. So if it’s a bust it won’t be such a kick in the face. And if it does work out maybe then I can con other people in the area to go in with me. But since I know I’m making the plunge I need to figure out how to put these dang things out for them!
> @Buck Naked Boers I did come across this and maybe a option for you since you don’t have a whole lot of goats. It’s still a rough pill to swallow but another option maybe
> 
> ...


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Jessica! This is a neat site! Sorry I went MIA again for awhile!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

daisymay said:


> This is what I just got back from FCE, this is what they recommended for 12 goats. Shipping is 322.76 to oregon


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks daisymay for that info to ship to oregon 

So jubilee, do none of your goats have clicking knees anymore after being on this individual loose mineral regimen?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

So through that company then they don’t have smaller bags than 25 lbs each?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Got my minerals 2 days ago!!! So excited and the kids had so much fun putting them out with me. Ahhhh farm kids lol
> But we have yet to really dip in to anything. There’s some nosing going around but no real consuming going on. I’m not sure if they are just being typical goats and they don’t like something new or what. Hopefully it’s not a bust. But I ran out of minerals 4 days ago and didn’t buy more because these were on the way, but I think since they are 3 1/2 months bred I’m going to go ahead and get more minerals and put out.
> The 5 pound bags are really not as small as I was expecting! So anyone with a small amount of goats I do suggest going this way or even the other place I posted.
> The whole how to put these things out was more challenging to me then it should have been but I went with easy and bought these little minerals feeders, some zip ties and snaps. The original plan was to just hang them on the fence and bring in when it rains. But I remembered my extra panel so tied it up to the side of their shelter and put them on that. Eventually though I’m going to cut a panel to 5’ and make a stand with a roof. I don’t like the minerals in their shelter because usually I end up with poop in them but since the weather is nice they stay out most of the time right now. But just thought I would share if someone does try and wants something easy. If I had more time and lumber wasn’t so high here I probably would have made something like jubilee did though
> View attachment 215586


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

That’s a cool feeder system for the minerals you got Jessica!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I read most of the posts and sounds like your goats Jessica are liking the individual loose minerals! Keep us posted on how that’s going. 

Life is busy right now for us but I think I want to get individual loose minerals. They don’t eat the meatmaker sweetlix mineral mix much. They will use them but not tons. And they prefer it fresh. So if it’s been sitting around or someone stepped in the dish they don’t seem to want to eat it. Lol. 

So…I think we will buy some. 

One thing tho did you get calcium?
I worry about having that out as my two wethers aren’t supposed to have that. One of our wethers has been through two UC surgeries both times calcium stones. But that was 2015-16. I feed him basically hay or hay pellets mainly. And he’s been fine since then. 

Anyway I’m thinking this would be fun to try the individual minerals.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes I got calcium as well, but they haven’t touched it yet. I think it’s because I feed alfalfa hay and also have a lot of calcium in my water. So it makes sense on that one not to touch it. They really shouldn’t touch it if they don’t need it. I will look for that mineral wheel on what mineral blocks what minerals but it might not be a bad idea to have it out anyways. I know phosphorus and calcium block each other. If they go real nuts on the phosphorus then they might need that little bit of calcium that is offered.
But if you don’t want to add it then I’m sure either way you go you can just keep that out. Jubilees place looks to me like it’s charged per bag, not necessarily a start up deal. ABC it does come out cheaper for the start up BUT look at what it adds up to without it. It might be worth it, money wise, to just get it and toss it. The one pound place the start up comes out to $6 a pound bag and $8 if you pick and choose. I’m sure you could contact her and see if she is willing to swap calcium out for something else too. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Like Jessica said, its an antagonist for a few other minerals. I dont think they'd go to town on it unless they needed it then would balance otherwise. Our consumption varies with our hay. Which says the content of the hay varies often...even bale to bale crom the same place. Even the sacked feeds vary a bit too. 


Jessica which place did you order from?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you both for this info. I agree Jessica there would be lots of options. And I suppose there is calcium in the meatmaker mineral. I just worry I guess after getting him to this point where he’s not had surgery for years…that he’d go after the calcium and we’d loose him. Which we don’t want. 
We are pretty attached to our goats. 
But I could see what happened regarding maybe just not put out much calcium anyway and see if it’s gone the next day or not. That type of thing. 
So your saying ABC would be cheaper than the 1lb bags place?
Can you share the link for ABC? You probably shared that at some point already, sorry for asking. 

Jubilee yep that makes sense. So I asked above maybe you didn’t see my post….
Jubilee are you not hearing cracking knee joints? I’m wondering if offering free choice individual minerals if they’d loose the joint creaking noises?? Your goats have been on this long enough that I think you’d be hearing changes if it actually helps with that?


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> I thought I would give a real fast update. This is actually pretty fascinating and not going like I thought it would.
> It’s been 11 days, the Redmond salt is totally gone and they go nuts over the vitamin B,A,D&E. I have to fill those up daily and good thing they gave me the 12 pound bags on those.
> They hit the phosphorus, iodine and sulfur and MOP (basically silicone) they just don’t go too nuts over it like the others.
> This morning I saw copper has been nosed around, if ate not much of it was. The rest as far as I can tell hasn’t even been touched.
> I was able to find a way to get BOSE so I’m not so nerve wracked they are not touching the selenium. It’s really odd because in past years when giving the mixed minerals I always put loose selenium salt out as well and it was so hard to keep ahead of them on the selenium when they were bred. So them not touching it has be so baffled


Jessica, you have probably said this but how many goats do you have in the bunch on minerals? I am trying to see if the 1 lb bags would even work for me.I run 10 does and a buck together with the young girls (3) separate.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have 35 does (had 40 the first few days but sold 5) and 9 yearlings. 
I think with your numbers the pound bags would work great for the start up. If you find they are consuming a lot of one mineral you could always go with ABC for larger bags. Although there are some things that are missing from ABC that FCM offers. Off the top of my head I know cobalt is one of them.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Jubilee yep that makes sense. So I asked above maybe you didn’t see my post….
> Jubilee are you not hearing cracking knee joints? I’m wondering if offering free choice individual minerals if they’d loose the joint creaking noises?? Your goats have been on this long enough that I think you’d be hearing changes if it actually helps with that?


Oops, I saw it and got sidetracked. No, we haven't had any creaky knees. I have 2-3 specifically that would get them. One is a buck and the bucks have been off the mineral as I was moving them to a new pen and didn't set it back up. He is back to creaky knees. The does though do not. Even being heavily bred.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jubilee thank you for telling me this. This is significant as I have 7 goats right now and I think a few have those creaky knees which I’ve always thought is a mineral deficiency issue. One of the worst ones in my herd is a solid red doe. 

So you have more minerals than Jessica right?

Jessica are you noticing the freaky knees are absent? I wonder which mineral or minerals take away the creaky knees?

I’m wondering if just buying what Jessica got would be enough to cover theme for creaky knees or not?

Thanks jubilee for this info.

PS: our buck also is with our herd. One of the 7.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jessica are things continuing to go well on the minerals with your herd?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We have 10 does on ours. There are 4 bucks (soon to be just 2) when I get theirs back up...hopefully today. 

Boron is the one that affects the creaking knees.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok that’s good to know. I will make sure to get that. But can’t you just buy that at the store? Wouldn’t have to buy that at a special place right?

So you made a separate mineral bench for the bucks? I’m surprised they haven’t used it as a toy. Our buck is young but it’s his joy in life to break anything he can.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Is this the copper you guys get?
I’m thinking there is a local company I can get some of my minerals from. 









5# Fertrell Copper Sulfate


Visit the post for more.




concentratesnw.com


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yes its in the laundry section...Borax. That is 100% boron and what I used before these. 

My boys are mostly older and big breeds so they dont get on them. I'm sure when we have a baby buck he may try.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Is this boron?









55# Borax Deca-Hydrate (Ten Lo)


Visit the post for more.




concentratesnw.com


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Is this the copper you guys get?
> I’m thinking there is a local company I can get some of my minerals from.
> 
> 
> ...


Ita not copper sulfate I dont believe. Let me check the tag when I go out later and I'll report back.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Is this the type of sulfur to get?









50# Elemental Sulfur 99.9% Pure – Granular (Burning Sulfur)


Visit the post for more.




concentratesnw.com


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

This might be a better option for boron?









50# Granubor 14.3% Boron Granulated (Organic)


Granubor is a granulated form of refined boron, perfect for blending into fertilizer or direct application: With an average particle size of 2.8 mm, Granubor is perfect for blending, providing a mi…




concentratesnw.com


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I will check out the abc starter kits. 
Or jubilee where did you get your minerals again? 

I think I can get quite a few from our local concentrates. I didn’t look through all the minerals they carry but I think maybe I can get most from them. So that’s cool!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jubilee ok that’s good to know. Yeah I have Boers so they break stuff easy. They are heavy lol

Ok thanks regarding checking the tag for copper. I’m going to write down exactly what I need. Then I will see how many I could buy from them. Some I won’t need large bags of. Others I might like selenium

Chances are too that this local place could special order bags for me too. Would be cheaper probably because no shipping costs? Will see tho


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Abc does not have the boron. I used to have the creaky knee thing in a few years ago but I don’t seem to have it now. If I remember right it was with the ones I purchased to start with and I’m not going to lie, I was new and dumb and those goats were tough and probably never saw a mineral in their whole life. 
I’m sure if you shop around you could find quite a few things that you could get maybe cheaper, smaller bags or even close to you. We don’t have anything like this around here. I tried the local mill who claims to make their own minerals and they wouldn’t or maybe couldn’t sell individual minerals. I called the feed store but just got a lecture of how that was a bad idea lol so I just broke down and got the ABC minerals. As I mentioned there are quite a few things that ABC doesn’t carry that the other place does in their starter kit. 
The mineral thing seems to be going well. I’m not exactly seeing a difference in my does. But I have a wether and I THINK he looks better but to be honest I see him every day. I also sold some goats and opened up the pasture so it might just be feed related with less competition, or even the cooler weather. Or I’m crazy and he looks the same lol 
I’m going to totally screw this experiment up also and give the does BOSE soon and also their copper bolus after they kid. As of right now I feel they still really need those even if they are not touching those two minerals. They mostly just seem to be vitamin hungry here.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

That’s all good to know. 
Wow you haven’t had creaky knees!? That’s good! Maybe mine are very mineral deficient. But they have a loose mineral just don’t seem to use it tons. Meatmaker is a pretty good mineral too. Still creaky knees in more than one of my goats. 

Yeah if they weren’t eating selenium and copper much I’d probably do that too give Bose and copper. Especially my girls who are colored. They turn orange when mineral deficient. I am noticing a difference with some mineral additions like replamin. But still not getting what they need I don’t think. My red doe is starting to get orange again. So I’m just curious if this might help.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I might also just see if they want some boron too for starters.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Y'all offered the 20 Mule Team Borax?? (dragging ancient box out of laundry room)
It says "Sodium Borate"
I have used it in laundry stuff before, never considered offering it to livestock...


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah I’m not going to give that. Going to get real boron


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yes I gave the Mule team stuff. I'll check my bags again when I go out to feed and see what the boron says. I know it looks different. I can write down or take a pic of the tags if they all still have them. I really need to organize my bags better and assess what I need to order in January. Here is the copper one. 

I waited to do SE and Copper bolus on ours when I started unless I saw continued decline. Of course I started in January/Feb. Maybe 3 weeks before the last kiddings. I may have given SE gel to the PG girls at that point anyway. 

I just got the boys back on it last night. I do believe it helped a couple girls keep proper weight. Like they werent fluctuating so much. I noticed ever so slight things after a couole weeks but really noticed more around 2-3 months. But on mine there was much to be noticed as we were constantly battling balance.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Here are all the tags I could get. I lost a few.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Here is how I currently store them. The buckets I use to go fill regularly. I store the bags up in my loft. 

Looks as though we have gone through half bag minimum of everything with some stuff being a bit more. Now thats not all consumption as I've replaced some due to user error and allowing it to get wet. But its been abput a year now. Many of these will last me 2 years with having to order a handful each year.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What are those containers!!??? I have been trying to think of something to put these on. They are double zip locked but right now they are just in 2 boxes by the back door. I would like something a bit more classy. 
Thank you for posting your tags. I so far only looked up the selenium I have and yours is much better. Mine is mostly salt with only 100ppm selenium. I’m gonna have to call this place and see if they can just mail by the bag lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I got them at Dollar Tree. I bought the tall ones first and they only had 11. Went to 3 diff Dollar trees and couldn't find more so went back and bought the short ones too. I like the taller ones though.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I just looked at the dollar store the day before thanksgiving lol they had nothing that looked like it would work well. Maybe I need to look on Amazon. Or wait for a day I’m in a good enough mood to try Walmart lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you jubilee for posting all the photos! This helps!! I agree with Jessica those containers are cool!

Where did you buy those shelves? We are trying to decide what type of shelves to buy for a space we have.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We got those at Tractor Supply on clearance one day! I think they are Rubbermaid brand.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

That’s cool! Good to know. I didn’t even know they sell shelves!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I didn't either, they were just there one day and my husband saw them on clearance later and snagged them. It was with all the, I guess seasonal stuff they stick in the middle of the store, so maybe a temporary thing. We once got an awesome storage tent, or ATV shed for like $89 normally $320. It's our buck's shelter right now lol. I'm always scouting ours for the deals like that!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Tractor supply has SO many things, even what they don’t carry in the store. 
I have a very old trailer and the locking thing in the hitch broke and was just gone! I was seriously not expecting to be able to find another one with it being so old and not knowing the actual name of the thing. But tractor supply had just what I needed. I really have a love hate relationship with that store lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍☝


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Allrighty, I've been following this thread for a while, and I think I'm jumping on the individual mineral bandwagon. I'm going to put a mineral feeder on my Christmas list, as my dad is very handy and I think he could easily put one together. I have very limited wall and indoor space, so I'll have to come up with a design that will fit. 
I've been having so many issues lately...parasites, mastitis, mites...I strongly suspect that a lot of them are tied to mineral deficiencies. I'm feeling a little ragged right now, and would love it if my goats could dose themselves with the appropriate minerals, instead of me trying to guess. I know things are snowballing because it's fall, and the pasture is dying and it's breeding season. But gee golly!
I think I'll start out with the 1# bags in the Little Avalon Herbals kit, as that seems like a doable startup cost, and that amount of mineral should last my 6 gals a decent amount of time.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Little Avalon is having a sale right now, the 20 mineral starter kit for $125, plus free Shipping on orders over $39. So I decided to jump on that instead of waiting til after Christmas, as I'd originally planned.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Little Avalon is having a sale right now, the 20 mineral starter kit for $125, plus free Shipping on orders over $39. So I decided to jump on that instead of waiting til after Christmas, as I'd originally planned.


I'll need to work a day of overtime to fit it in the budget but I might jump on that!
And I put out 1/2 cup of the 20 Mule Team Borax...one doe jumped on it and sucked it all up but no one else, and she hasn't gone back for more. I guess I'll go back to using it for laundry, again.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh good cedarwinds farm! I sure it sure helps although I bet it does  on most of these I wish I had gone with the 1# bag, although I never would have guessed on what they would have gone nuts over. We are still very much vitamin B,A,D and E hungry, which in those cases I’m happy I got the 12 pound bags lol 
Alwaystj9 give it some time, they may come and devour it after all. Don’t go doing laundry just yet lol


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I am hoping to source at least some of the individual minerals locally. I haven't checked around the local feed mills, but I'm hoping I can find somewhere that will sell me at least a few of the minerals I will need to keep the system going.
@alwaystj9 I feel you! The start up cost is sort of scary, even when the kit is on sale! However, when I think about all of the extra copper bolus, selenium gel, zinc supplements, that I'm buying, on top of the loose mineral, it doesn't feel quite as crazy. I'm hoping it will be a big time saver, as well. 
I had some money set aside for Christmas gifts, but my folks have decided to do a really simple Christmas this year, so I won't be buying quite as many gifts as I normally would, and I'm planning to make a lot of stuff, so hopefully, I will have enough still to cover all of my gift-giving along with the minerals!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

That’s so cool about the deals at tractor supply. 

Cedarwinds I am in the same boat. We need them here too. I’m probably going to buy from that other place too. Going to talk to a local provider here first. See costs and if I can get all the minerals here. 

Ohhh I just read your post! Sounds like a good deal. Especially free shipping!

I don’t know if any of the rest of you have this issue….but I have a doe that was just fine til she had kids a few yrs ago. She has since thought she’s a buck. She fights with our new buckling over the girls in heat! Grrr. She makes me so mad. 

I’m wondering if she has a really bad mineral deficiency that occurred after giving birth a few yrs ago? She was completely normal before that!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> just looked at the dollar store the day before thanksgiving lol they had nothing that looked like it would work well.


You can order just about anything off Dollar tree web sight and they ship to your local store . The catch is having to buy the case. We have those empty canisters at our Dollar tree. Their pretty Hardy.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow that’s good to know Cathy!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

happybleats said:


> You can order just about anything off Dollar tree web sight and they ship to your local store . The catch is having to buy the case. We have those empty canisters at our Dollar tree. Their pretty Hardy.


Thank you! I could totally find a use for a whole case of them lol worse case feed scoopers, maybe then it would save my bowels. My kids think they are for scooping feed lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Have any of you had a doe like mine above? And have that rectify after individual mineral feeding? See my post above.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

If I remember a case was either 12 or 24...so just maybe 4 extra? Those things are handy for everything. I looked though and couldn't find them at that time on their site  I wanted all the tall ones. Oh well.

Cedarwinds: thats exactly how I was, would do one supplement and then some other deficiency happened and it just snowballed. I couldn't balance them and I was so frustrated. I just wanted them healthy and a bit less high maintenance in that area. It has been a lifesaver. I do not regret one minute of getting started on them. And that's exactly how I saw it when I bought mine, I'm spending this on all these dang supplements all year. I haven't had to buy one single supplement this year though since they have been on them. It's been awesome. I will buy a tube of replamin just to have as a boost as I used the last bit for a buck that I'd done some worming on and he was not gaining weight due to heavy rut. My boys haven't been on it the full year just because they messed their feeder up. I got them back on it 2 weeks ago though. In fact I need to go do another check and see if they need refills. 

We are currently blowing through the Vit C/B right now, and selenium, but I think the selenium is being eaten by the horse a lot. I'm anxious for Feb to see how the kiddings go with the selenium being out 24/7 this year. These first 2 girls due don't really have issues with selenium and kidding, but some of the Feb girls that are due did. We had easy peasy kiddings until the last 2 years. For many of our babies, we had to supplement selenium.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Boers - I haven't had that issue. I'm not quite sure what would cause that. I have some does that get bucky when other does are in heat.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> If I remember a case was either 12 or 24...so just maybe 4 extra? Those things are handy for everything. I looked though and couldn't find them at that time on their site  I wanted all the tall ones. Oh well.
> 
> Cedarwinds: thats exactly how I was, would do one supplement and then some other deficiency happened and it just snowballed. I couldn't balance them and I was so frustrated. I just wanted them healthy and a bit less high maintenance in that area. It has been a lifesaver. I do not regret one minute of getting started on them. And that's exactly how I saw it when I bought mine, I'm spending this on all these dang supplements all year. I haven't had to buy one single supplement this year though since they have been on them. It's been awesome. I will buy a tube of replamin just to have as a boost as I used the last bit for a buck that I'd done some worming on and he was not gaining weight due to heavy rut. My boys haven't been on it the full year just because they messed their feeder up. I got them back on it 2 weeks ago though. In fact I need to go do another check and see if they need refills.
> 
> We are currently blowing through the Vit C/B right now, and selenium, but I think the selenium is being eaten by the horse a lot. I'm anxious for Feb to see how the kiddings go with the selenium being out 24/7 this year. These first 2 girls due don't really have issues with selenium and kidding, but some of the Feb girls that are due did. We had easy peasy kiddings until the last 2 years. For many of our babies, we had to supplement selenium.


That's good to hear that the mineral system has helped with your balance issues. I am struggling with that right now, so I'm very hopeful that the new system will help!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> I don’t know if any of the rest of you have this issue….but I have a doe that was just fine til she had kids a few yrs ago. She has since thought she’s a buck. She fights with our new buckling over the girls in heat! Grrr. She makes me so mad.
> 
> I’m wondering if she has a really bad mineral deficiency that occurred after giving birth a few yrs ago? She was completely normal before that!


Has your doe had an fertility issues? I know I've heard that they can have hormone swings when they've got ovarian cysts. But cysts would probably cause fertility problems, too. 
Some of my does start getting very bucky when another doe in the herd is in heat. I think it's a dominance thing with them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dollar tree is upping prices to a buck 25 😒 not a huge cost increase but adds up. I buy their plastic egg cartons. Love those things!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I have had 3 that have done that, one doing it right now. Both her and one of the others ended up being cystic. The third I was so worried she was cystic as well but she was just a very dominate female and never did have any kidding issues. If you can track her heat do so. It’s claimed that long cycling is a sign of cystic. The first one would cycle 35-40 days. This one though she seems to ALWAYS be in heat. But keep track of her cycles and if she doesn’t settle when you breed her it’s a fairly easy fix, just need RX from a vet. If that is not possible let me know because I am literally going to have to buy a whole bottle for one stinking doe!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jubilee: Ok well maybe the Bucky thing didn’t happen til she kidded. She’s been that way ever since. It’s weird. She’s overweight too. Only on hay. But I can’t seem to get much weight off her. 

I have another question Jubilee. How do you put minerals in your buck pen? My buckling destroys everything it seems! My two does I’m breeding really need minerals especially right now. So I’m hoping he doesn’t break the individual mineral feeders!

Jessica: what bottle are you buying? I’m trying to watch my two girls I’m breeding this year. They are supposed to get bred this month! Both of them but particularly this Bucky doe has silent heats. I’m never quite sure when she’s in heat. And she’s fat enough I can’t tell back there when her vulva area is swollen. I was hoping not to have a vet visit for this. Ugh! He mated her a few wks ago. But I wasn’t sure if she was really in heat. She was supposed to be in heat this wk I thought. But not sure that happened. 

The other doe in his stall (they are both with him) also has been having silent heats pretty much. I have been marking on calendar when I think they should be in heat. The other doe was like in heat maybe one day but he wasn’t real interested in her. It was weird! They are both colored does. I’m wondering if maybe it’s a mineral issue(silent heats)?
Maybe not. But I don’t know what to do.

I have CIDR’s. Have considered using them. It’s just all strange. Hoping they get pregnant. Going to order minerals tho!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If both of them are having odd heats that would be awful strange that both would be cystic. It could be a mineral issue or it might be that they have too much internal fat it’s screwing with things in there. Ive never had super super fat goats but I have cattle and those, even if they were proven, once they get too fat they just don’t breed any more. I THINK what happens is the fat crowds the reproductive system too much. 
But the drug for cysts is called cystorellin. The problem you will have though if you went that way is you need to give the shot as soon as you notice they are in heat. If she is having silent heats, or no heats at all, that’s going to be a problem. 
I’m curious on the minerals for the bucks as well. I just don’t think the individual minerals are going to work with them. I have a hard enough time with giving them just the mixed minerals. But the bucks don’t seem to have as many mineral issues as the does, just copper as far as I can tell and I totally cheat and just open a bolus and pour in a handful of grain so not a total chore giving to them like it is the does.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Yeah, I think I'll stick with the premixed minerals for the bucks, at least for now. The bucks just have little shelters to sleep in, no building to mount a mineral feeder in, and I think they'd destroy most mineral feeding systems. My growing bucklings sometimes have mineral problems, but so far, they become pretty low maintenance once they're a year old. 
@Buck Naked Boers , you might want to do a blood draw in 30 days for a preg test. That might help you figure things out.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Jessica and cedarwinds. 
I will have to take photos of my two does. One is bigger than the other. Bigger one is mom of smaller one. Yeah it’s going to be a interesting month. I don’t think my smaller doe is cystic. I’m not sure what’s going on with her mom. Will see if minerals help tho. Thanks for the info on the medicine for cystic ovaries. That’s good to know. 

I ordered the 1 pound bag mineral system today.
I don’t think I will let my buckling near the feeder unless he’s supervised! lol. he’s a walking demolition. You’re right tho he probably doesn’t need a ton of minerals right now. I do still have sweetlix meatmaker mineral mix so could just give that to him and replamin. But the girls with him need access to them. So might just give them some time with the minerals once a day…? 

Looking forward to getting the minerals. Should they be put out in any certain order? One next to a certain mineral? Or does that matter?

We may do a blood draw on the doe’s at the end of the month…we could do that. But we also have a ultrasound machine so we could just check that way too. Will see how this goes with the minerals. 

Thank you all for your input and comments. I’m hoping the doe’s are pregnant by the end of the month.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That would work with letting the does in with the minerals for a little bit of time to pick what they need. It’s probably not as ideal as total access to them, but I’m with you, bucks are so dang destructive. I’m not even sure they are worth the wear and tear on the fencing and housing let alone $150 of minerals lol 
With only two does they very possibly might not be showing major signs of being in heat, the humping and what not. If mom is being a hormonal dominant the daughter might not want to mess with her when she’s in heat. So I think you have a good plan for right now. Add the minerals and sit back and see what happens for now


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol yeah your right! We won’t be keeping him probably long term. He’s a sweetie. But we will probably be downsizing at some point. 

Thanks! Yeah I hope it’s a good plan. Once they are bred I might switch him to be with my two wethers. Then the moms can be with my other two doe’s and they can have free access to the minerals. 

My wethers need minerals too. I’m anxious to see if they go for the boron. Because we have some creaky knees. But I don’t want my wethers having calcium because of stones so I may leave that one out of the mineral boxes. Not sure what to do about that.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I took the old wood one we built for the girls and put it on blocks in the buck pen against the wall of their tent. So far...they haven't busted it. Previously I did the double black mineral bowls like Jessica has. Those are now in the girl's shelter. 

I have a full-size Nubian, a mini-nubian, and 2 NDs in there. The Nubian goes once he has weight on him and the 2 NDs are for sale. So I'll just have my mini-buck and whatever buckling I keep this year. Actually, my friend is bringing her 4 bucks over. They are moving onto our property and we are merging herds. 2 of hers are moving on first of March so we have a lot of bucks here till March. She has 3 mini-Nubians and a LaMancha buck. 

SO far, with my 4 guys they are definitely eating it. Mine need the minerals for sure and we were battling the same things with our bucks. My Nubian buck is solid black and he was getting pretty rusty colored. I saw yesterday I need to refill the boron and the Vit B/C. There were a few others they'd def been eating a bit of. Mine don't jump on the feeder, the problem before was that they broke one of the black bowls and they pulled their tarp off the back of the previous house and rain got all in the bowls. THey are in a better set up now and while still in rut, it's a more calmer part of rut so things aren't as chaotic in there lol.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

@Buck Naked Boers I hope your does cooperate for you!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jubilee that’s good to know. That’s good the mineral feeders are working for your bucks or mostly working for them. 
I do hope my buck will not break the mineral feeders. I will probably let him have limited use of the minerals. At least to start with. 

Cedarwinds I hope so too. I’m anxious to get the minerals. I should have them sometime next week.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

My husband is going to buy one of these in case they’d work well for minerals. They are cheap and we could either screw to board or Velcro them down. Thinking outside the box a bit for this project. Our goats tend to break things!









Pet Supplies : Van Ness Heavyweight Medium Crock Dish, 20 Ounce : Pet Bowls : Amazon.com


Find Van Ness Heavyweight Medium Crock Dish, 20 Ounce and more Pet Bowls at Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





Pretty cheap for 19-20 of them.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> My husband is going to buy one of these in case they’d work well for minerals. They are cheap and we could either screw to board or Velcro them down. Thinking outside the box a bit for this project. Our goats tend to break things!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They had some slightly smaller than that at TSC, but with a screw back for attaching on a cage. I was looking at those.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh that’s cool. Well we will see if we can make this work. We think anything we make out of wood they would head butt or break. 
The plastic two part containers like Jessica is using is another option. But will see how this works first.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I have a couple of those dishes, they are 5+ years old and a lot scuffed but none have cracked or broken. One is in the baby girl pen holding mixed minerals.
They hold up well.
I was thinking about some old metal cage cups but salt would ruin them, I don't know how the minerals would affect the galvanising/finish on the metal. I don't want to poison anyone by accident. I think the feeder issue is the main reason I am still not doing this.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Always: that’s good to know the dishes hold up. We will try them. We would have to hold them down tho like to a board or something so will let you all know how this goes.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Always: that’s good to know the dishes hold up. We will try them. We would have to hold them down tho like to a board or something so will let you all know how this goes.


Drill through and bolt them down? That makes them hard to clean, though.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

We thought about Velcroing them down. We have very naughty at times…Boers. Lol

Will see what works best. 

All the other options people use I doubt they are cleaning them other than maybe wiping out. I could do that if they were bolted. That’s what I do with the plastic double sided ones I have on wall.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Alwaystj9 the feeders is what stumped me the most also. It’s a investment to get the minerals to start with and then to purchase or make something is kinda intimidating. So far these seem to be working well with the panel. Today is the first time we have gotten rain since i started this so we will see how it goes with them stuck in doors and bored. They might all be ripped off by the time this storm ends so we will see. I also wouldn’t go for metal. I think it would end up being pretty rusty and gross.
So day……..I don’t even know what lol and the rate they are consuming vitamin B, A,D &E, Buffer and GRP which is whatever this is:















Is down right insane! I was giving just a small scoop but gave that up and will fill the whole little feeder up and it’s gone in a day. The Redmond is out and has been. I was going to order more the first of the month but between the truck and Christmas they will have to wait until next month. I was really hoping it was the vitamin E they were after with the ADE and they would calm down after their BOSE shot but it must be the A or D they are after. Hopefully it’s just a prego thing and they calm down once they kid but I’m thinking that’s probably a no since I see the open doelings in them just as much as the pregos……..but I can still hope right? Lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok I’m sure you all are getting sick of me lol BUT I’m gonna share this.
So I’m pretty sure I had shared on here that my wether was getting less fuzzy hair before and wants sure if it was mineral related or what since the fuzzy thing is a copper thing and they don’t touch the copper lol 
So I was just now getting screen shots of pictures I took in October of the does because I wanted to make a waiting room thread. Anyways got the screen shot of Sally and looking at it went blah that dang fish tail…….I’m kinda OCD about imperfect things like that. So here she is back in October 








I just went out after getting the pictures to check on one prego that looks close and walked by Sally and looked at her tail and had to get a picture








She still has the fish tail but it looks so much better! So Sally’s tail is going to be the focus of my judgment on these minerals lol and I am starting to believe just maybe copper isn’t the only thing that causes fish tail and and fuzzy hair. I am 100% sure they have not touched the minerals. I patted them down flat and made grooves in them with my fingers so I could tell if they have been picked at and it looks the exact same as when I put them out


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I thought I had seen similar bowls like that at Dollar Tree. I thought of that too. First screwing them down on a board, or make a snug "trough" that they fit in. Heavy-duty velcro might just work though. I just put gloves on, toss out what's in the bowl as much as possible and wipe out. I put gloves on because my fingers end up coated or there may be some damp/wet mineral. I don't even wipe out the wood one. Actually, when we dumped the wood feeder, the minerals on top were damp/clumped. But underneath were perfectly dry and good. 

Jessica, I def believe that the fuzzy hair isn't solely copper. For us it was Zinc but I thought copper all along. So fishtail may have others related too. That's crazy they haven't touched it. I did the same in the beginning, made the tops of the mineral flat as can be so I could tell if they were eating it. I have seen some lick it just right where they take a few licks and it wasn't really disturbed. But usually there is a little well in there. 

And share away. I think it's educational for all of us as well as those contemplating it. All in one thread to reference.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We have been going through Boron again. I heard some clicky knees in the boys pen before I got them back on their minerals. Not really hearing it now and the boron has been almost licked clean. Girls went through some as well recently. I'm itching to get through kiddings though and see if their selenium is good. We haven't had any bent tails or dropped pasterns but even some that had SE issues last year at kidding time, didn't show those signs.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It is very possible they are getting a small amount but I don’t think enough to do much. They haven’t really touched the zinc either. It’s mostly just been the vitamins and then they blew threw the Redmond salt which I just looked up the tag and it has very little zinc and copper in it








Hopefully once I get these girls settled down on the vitamins I’m going to get the boron and other stuff this place doesn’t offer. I think there is 5 things, and then FCM has vitamin B and C and I have just vitamin B so I want to add that too. That will be pretty dang expensive buying just a pound of it but I’m going to start there and if it works see if FCM will send me larger bags threw them mail if they do consume those extras.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow so much info to read! Thanks for sharing Jessica and jubilee 

I’m still thinking on what we will be using for minerals containers. 

I saw this today I don’t understand why someone doesn’t make something like this in a long single row like 10. I was thinking if I could find 10 and 10 I could just set them beside each other affixed of course for no spillage. 









Amazon.com : Galvanized Steel Metal Country Garden Planter Feed Trough Caddy with Handle 10 Compartments : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Galvanized Steel Metal Country Garden Planter Feed Trough Caddy with Handle 10 Compartments : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





I’m still thinking on this. 

We got our minerals! Super cool!! All in small bags. I will order the large bags of minerals of those they use most.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Wow so much info to read! Thanks for sharing Jessica and jubilee
> 
> I’m still thinking on what we will be using for minerals containers.
> 
> ...


That garden planter is so close to being perfect! If it was just bigger...heavier (goatproof) ...lidded...
Keep looking, you're finding better things than I am!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Would the galvanized tin react to the minerals acidity? Just curious.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Would the galvanized tin react to the minerals acidity? Just curious.


I worry about that also, we have to take so many precautions at work when we do galvanized metal.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I honestly don’t know if it would react or not but I bet it would rust the heck out of it. I would go with plastic or wood. There’s a reason salt and mineral feeders are plastic or wood.
The girls have been on volunteer lock down with the rain for over 24 hours, which I have been nervous how the feeders would do with bored toddlers on a rainy day. Other then some teeth marks on a few of the ear tags (which was probably the alpines and these two are the most stupid animals I have ever met) everything is fine! I guess the feeders don’t scream “fun to destroy” to them lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah you guys are probably right. No on galvanized metal feeders. Taking note of that. 

Jessica welcome to my world lol!
Rain is part of our lives here. We lock them in the barn. Cause one or two will go stand in the rain sometimes. I have one I’m trying to keep healthy too. Lol. He’s my pneumonia wether. He just turned 10 this month. 
Even in a drought we still are having a lot of rain right now. I have to stall certain troublemakers so they don’t bully the one who hasn’t learned to stand up for himself. Lol. He’s my largest goat too. But the most gentle usually too. 

Rain and cold keep them in the barn. But as long as I have them fed well they don’t seem to care. 
Supposed to have a lot of rain ongoing I think. So it’s not fun but we get through it somehow. Lol.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

On another note, the only feeder my buck doesn’t destroy is hay bags so that’s what he has in his and his girls stall. Lol


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

My dad said he'd help me make a mineral feeder as my Christmas present.  I bought some small, plastic food storage dishes from the grocery store, and I think we'll make a wooden rack to line them all up in. I can then take individual dishes out to wash or refill. I'm going to have to come up with some sort of a piece that goes over the top of the feeder to hold the dishes in, otherwise I have a couple goats who will pull them out and wave them around.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yay! You can probably hinge a small piece that will st on the edge of them. I've seen people do that with hanging bowls, I'll try to find a pic.

So we added 4 bucks...my friend is moving her herd here. 2 of hers and 1 of mine are leaving in the next 2.5 months. Plus I have 2 more I need to move on. But anyway they were tussling and knocked the feeder over...🤬🤯 so I set it back upright ad lower and now have to refill it...sigh. Ugh bucks. I can't wait til most are gone and I have my 2 and she has her 2. Bucks are a ginormous pain in the rear.

On a side note, I noticed in a pic I took Mercy appeared to have fishtail look. I need to go look at her actual tail and see because that is strange and shouldn't be. I've only ever had one incident of fishtail ever despite our previous balancing issues.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That is amazing you have only ever had 1 fish tail! Gosh it seems I’m always shoving copper down them to keep them somewhat at bay. Even then if I miss giving it every 4 months on the dot they pop up. I have a few going on right now but last bolus was in June when I put them in with the bucks.
I’m sorry about the feeder  I’ll tell ya if the does took to AI better I wouldn’t have a single buck lol we pay a arm and a leg for them just to destroy things lol 
Buck Naked we have basically been in a drought for over 10 years, what rain we have been getting is a lot all at once. I’m not sure what to do any more with these days on end rain lol
Cedqrwinds Farm you will have to show us what you and your dad come up with. When you said so they don’t grab it and wave it around I totally pictured them doing that lol “look at me mommy! Look at me!” lol 
Well I don’t know if it was out of boredom, or they finally just decided to try it and liked it but the copper is down A LOT this morning. I checked the ground under it to see if maybe they just played in it and pushed it out and can’t find anything. Not sure why they switch so much on it but we will see if they stick with it.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

We are going to use those bowls for the minerals that I sent a link to above. Good price. Then will Velcro or screw with nut in place. Then I think frame that onto a board? Or I’ve thought maybe make two shorter stations? 
Will figure it out. Hoping this works. 
I would think will have all the bowls by early next wk.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I was shoving copper boluses down every 3 months here and doing monthly replamin. I have no idea what was up. I have switched to filling my bowls with just a little bit as either humidity is getting to them a bit or IDK what. I am not sure if they only want super fresh or what the deal is. I mean ppl feed in the big giant feeders and put a good bit in. If I can get rubber mat on them, it will be much better I think. I'm not bothering with it though until I get the barn in here prob the first of Jan. We're going to move the minerals to a better spot as this shelter will be moved out. 

Ugh we are about to hit mud season. I HATE mud season. Usually, late Dec - Feb is mud/rain season. So ugly and gross and yuck.

@Buck Naked Boers Post pics when you get it set up so we can see! It will be helpful for others to see and hear how it works. I hope it works well for you!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I like the resistance to parasites. Im interested in this. Im just throwing out all kinds of ides. I dont have alot of $$$$ to lose...and I definately dont want any sickness from depriving them of required minerals.
> What type of container? The pvc? I saw another post where the pooped & pea'd in a box of minerals, on a post. So any suggestions to prevent that?


I put a concrete block in front of the mineral feeder and then put it up high enough that they can't poop in it or you could make some sort of soft rubber cover they have to nose up. I did a similar thing with the feeder that I ran along one wall that I made for a couple of boards and some flashing. Then I put it 2x12 board on blocks that runs the whole length of the feeder so they have to step up to eat, but they're not going to put their butt end up high and poop in it. So you do probably want a wooden board to put down over it when you've got young ones so nobody decides to climb in it when it's not feeding time. In the future I'm hoping to build a covered areas of feeders that runs along a fence like that where they have to reach through the fencing or something like my IBC totes to get to the feeder. I'm want it long the outside of the fence they have to reach through. I want it covered over the feeders and a few feet on their side for weather, bit outside the fence so I don't have to go in with them with the feed.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I actually had the idea, in the new barn, we will run our bowls along a 2x4 or something, screw into the wall. Then take a cattle panel and line it up in front where they can stick their heads through the panel to eat the mineral. So then babies can't jump in, no one will back up and poop, and they can't rummage around. Much like our hay feeder, they stick their heads through and everything should stay clean...


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I too would love to see a picture of what you come up with. I do think a good cover they have to push up would be a good idea just to keep even where I live the humidity for making the minerals into rock.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

My feeders are screwed on to the 2x4 on the wall. I use those little black feeders they sell at tractor supply there are two parts to it and there screw hole so I screwed several of them in a row on a 2x4 it'd be a good idea to put the cattle panel or something in front of it for now I just resorted to making it like I said too high for them to poop in and it's hard for them to reach a little bit on the adults and the little one step up on the concrete block seems to work it hangs in the barn. I did have to put a board above it to keep them from being able to jump up and it's it's amazing what little babies want to jump up in.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

. These are what I have screwed up in my sheds and barn. I can still be using them with a 20 mineral system, but it would be more expensive than it used to be since it used to be $5 and out of 8.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I appreciate your likes on that messed up post. I voice type on my phone a lot and I didn't double check it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

We All do....makes some reading hilarious!👆


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I too would love to see a picture of what you come up with. I do think a good cover they have to push up would be a good idea just to keep even where I live the humidity for making the minerals into rock.


We live in southeast TX, it's super humid here. None turn into a rock except magnesium. Even with a cover (others I know have the big feeder with a cover) have said it still does it. I'm not sure if we have a leak somewhere or it's humidity, they just get...damp? feeling. But it usually happens after rainy times and rain can get to where we have the minerals if its strong enough. 



TripleShareNubians said:


> . These are what I have screwed up in my sheds and barn. I can still be using them with a 20 mineral system, but it would be more expensive than it used to be since it used to be $5 and out of 8.


Those are exactly what we have set up in ours. We have 10 of them along a 2x4.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> We All do....makes some reading hilarious!👆


Yep. I always have typos from my phone. I come back and read it sometimes and think what in the world!!!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

[Exactlyp exactly!E="Jubillee, post: 2573638, member: 33737"]
Yep. I always have typos from my phone. I come back and read it sometimes and think what in the world!!!
[/QUOTE]
Exactly! Years ago I was taking a pullet to the vet and it typed a toilet. Not to mention I've never found any phone or voice typing that can get the word udder correct no matter how carefully you enunciate it.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

TripleShareNubians said:


> [Exactlyp exactly!E="Jubillee, post: 2573638, member: 33737"]
> Yep. I always have typos from my phone. I come back and read it sometimes and think what in the world!!!


Exactly! Years ago I was taking a pullet to the vet and it typed a toilet. Not to mention I've never found any phone or voice typing that can get the word udder correct no matter how carefully you enunciate it.
[/QUOTE]

Earlier today I was using speech to text with a friend that had babies from my buck today. I said something about the udder and it spelled it utter haha. But SO mant other terrible typs. Totally obliterated that text LOL.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

We have had fog the last few nights. I don’t lock the goats up and it’s open on both ends and anything with salt in it is very very wet. I was going to wait until this next storm came in to dump and refill but I think my goats are maybe freaks and like it wet because this morning the selenium is also gone. I don’t understand why they just decide one day to demolish something new. The vitamins are still hard to keep ahead of though.
I think the cattle panel is a great idea! If my goats didn’t have horns that is exactly how I would do it. At first I was trying to figure out how to do something like that for mine but gave up. It would take way more building then I have time for right now.
Also wanted to share after spending a rainy day looking for containers like you have jubillee I found these which this place seems to be the cheapest. I got these since I’m not dealing with 25# of everything but they make smaller and larger one. Right now I just have them in the ziplock containers I got them in, in a box by the back door but the stinking cats have decided that’s a fun thing to play with. Anyways couldn’t find them at the dollar store or to order so this is what I found 









64 oz. Round PET Plastic Jar with Red Lid


Perfect for packaging and storage, this 64 oz. round PET plastic jar takes the bulk out of wholesale purchases. Continue to reap the benefits of buying in bulk while maximizing your productivity by repackaging your purchase into this smaller portion container for everyday use. Made out of PET...




www.webstaurantstore.com


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey that's a good option too. Still not a terrible price. I need to figure out something for the bags, I put them in the smaller container and refill that small one as needed. That way I can just grab whatever container and go fill the bowl. 

IDK if they eat them damp. I mean I think so, I know the horse sure did. I try to fluff them up and usually just the top layer seems kinda damp. And no clue. I've seen that happen with mine, where they just randomly demolish one. I wonder if one is rating on it and the others see and they're like, hey, what are you eating, then they all have to try. Or maybe levels dropped enough to warrant them eating it, but then all at once? Yea IDK, it's weird. We're hitting vitamins heavy here still too. I'm not completely out of C/B and need to order more. I saw copper was eaten yesterday and looked like selenium a bit. I've been on project after project and haven't given a good hard look. I tend to just look for empty or really low bowls.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Do you think cut up car/truck mats would work on the feeders?
Or would that be too light?
I hate to cut up a stall mat...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have mine so when I open up the gate to the pasture and close it, well and check on them threw out the day I walk right past it so I’m watching that sucker like a hawk lol 
So for the bags, this isn’t super cheap BUT I bet you could find something similar for less money (tractor supply tends to be proud of things like this) but what about something like this?







I did buy some of these for dog food and chicken feed and they are outside in the elements and they are air tight. But something that the lid locks on I bet would work well. 
I think car mats would work. I think I would rather them a little on the light side then the heavy side. I was also thinking something like a yoga mat at first but I think they would chew it up :/


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Many of the bins with wheels have the casters or axles going into or through the bin which would allow moisture in and/or minerals out, so you need to double check the interior of those.
Metal trash can style containers often let moisture in through the handle attachment on the lid - many handles are clipped on and tacked in place or drilled through.
I had a bin like this for dogfood and I could remove the whole top to fill it but the scoop hole in the front was too small for my hand & the scoop so that didn't work. So check the opening size so you can scoop or pour.








I tried the "Vittles Vault" and they were sturdy and easy to open. They worked well indoors but outside the rats made quick work of them.









I live in such humidity I am always trying new containers, especially for salt and bagged concrete .
I also have a rat problem whenever the neighbor east of me bushhogs -- cat-size Norway Rats.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Exactly! Years ago I was taking a pullet to the vet and it typed a toilet. Not to mention I've never found any phone or voice typing that can get the word udder correct no matter how carefully you enunciate it.


Earlier today I was using speech to text with a friend that had babies from my buck today. I said something about the udder and it spelled it utter haha. But SO mant other terrible typs. Totally obliterated that text LOL.
[/QUOTE]
Not to mention how many times you can be talking about a goat and say dough and it'll spell it just like that.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> We have had fog the last few nights. I don’t lock the goats up and it’s open on both ends and anything with salt in it is very very wet. I was going to wait until this next storm came in to dump and refill but I think my goats are maybe freaks and like it wet because this morning the selenium is also gone. I don’t understand why they just decide one day to demolish something new. The vitamins are still hard to keep ahead of though.
> I think the cattle panel is a great idea! If my goats didn’t have horns that is exactly how I would do it. At first I was trying to figure out how to do something like that for mine but gave up. It would take way more building then I have time for right now.
> Also wanted to share after spending a rainy day looking for containers like you have jubillee I found these which this place seems to be the cheapest. I got these since I’m not dealing with 25# of everything but they make smaller and larger one. Right now I just have them in the ziplock containers I got them in, in a box by the back door but the stinking cats have decided that’s a fun thing to play with. Anyways couldn’t find them at the dollar store or to order so this is what I found
> 
> ...


I saved the big 96 oz juice bottles that I buy juice in I found that any of the liquid containers make great storage. I use them for rice and beans and flour sugar etc even cereal if I use a big funnel like from a car except for a new one obviously to fill. I also use them to mix bleach water or acid water for the milk room whatever. I started learning to use those when we had built the house and got mealworms yuck what a disaster but they can't get in that since the seal is made to hold liquid. It works much better than the actual storage containers. 
You could always then store them in a metal barrel if you have rat problems like she mentioned above.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought about milk jugs or something like that, but with my kids thing tend to go missing (or it’s me and I put things in safe places and forget where that is lol) so I figured I would end up having to buy 100 funnels lol


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

alwaystj9 said:


> Do you think cut up car/truck mats would work on the feeders?
> Or would that be too light?
> I hate to cut up a stall mat...


Maybe something at the hardware store would work like something from pond liner or roofing materials I don't know I would have to look around to see if anything struck me.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> I thought about milk jugs or something like that, but with my kids thing tend to go missing (or it’s me and I put things in safe places and forget where that is lol) so I figured I would end up having to buy 100 funnels lol


I don't have any kids to move stuff but I can relate to having to find stuff though with my milk stuff I've gotten pretty rigid. And it goes exactly with that stuff. I use it first and foremost to pour my hot pasteurized milk into my jars. Those of course are glass.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

@alwaystj9 I bet a mat would work from a vehicle that's a good idea actually. I didn't fully register your post. I've been at work over an hour, but I'm not sure that I'm awake yet. I just was with you about not wanting to cut up a stall mat they're too expensive and probably too heavy.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

We got all the bowls. So…now to install them this week hopefully. We are going to formulate a good plan hopefully!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

We put the bowls up. So far so good!!

I only put a little in each bowl for now to see if it holds up to the goats and isn’t broken

Also do you know if I should be putting certain minerals next to each other? I’m not sure if I asked this before or not. I didn’t put them in any certain order. But put the ones in front that I thought they’d want more of. 

We also think it’s too high. So may be lowering it a bit.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I think it looks Awesome! Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Looks too pretty for barn fittings, beautiful work!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Awe thank you both! If this stands up to my animals long term I will be so happy!!

My hubby thought this through. The metal supports weren’t cheap but so far our buck hasn’t been able to break it. But we’ve been monitoring who’s allowed near it sorta. The dishes are screwed into the wood. So we will see what happens. So far they are going for the cobalt, boron, molybdenum of all things! Found out molybdenum is connected to copper! So I’m wondering if that and copper should be near one another??

Should I put the minerals in any certain order where they are located? It’s so interesting watching them sniff through them and choosing one over another!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks good!
I highly doubt it matters what is next to what. It’s not like they are having to travel far for what they are wanting. I took mine down last week and washed all the feeders out since they had gotten wet with all the fog we ended up getting. Anyways they all got rearranged and they still go after their favorites.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Jessica!

Thank you for this info too about the location of the individual minerals. That’s good to know! I wasn’t sure about if that made a difference.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Awe thank you both! If this stands up to my animals long term I will be so happy!!
> 
> My hubby thought this through. The metal supports weren’t cheap but so far our buck hasn’t been able to break it. But we’ve been monitoring who’s allowed near it sorta. The dishes are screwed into the wood. So we will see what happens. So far they are going for the cobalt, boron, molybdenum of all things! Found out molybdenum is connected to copper! So I’m wondering if that and copper should be near one another??
> 
> Should I put the minerals in any certain order where they are located? It’s so interesting watching them sniff through them and choosing one over another!


So did they approach it in a mad rush or carefully? Has anyone climbed up ot jumped on it yet?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I love your set up! Much more space saving too. I may snag that idea for the future!!

You dont need to put them in amy order...they'll find and rememeber where what they need is. At least mine seem yo go right to something. It's pretty facinating!

I talked to FCE yesterday as I had to order since we have been out of Vit CB for a minute. She said they have had ads out for truck drivers for months and no response. Other companies around them the same thing. They have been helping with the cost of the UPS shipping. I think my shipping for 5 bags was 130 something. Anyway they paid $25 of it. They know the burden it is on the customers and are trying to find drivers. Really nice people too!

So we have had 2 kiddings...both uber smooth. Ladybug delivered all 3 within 2-3 minutes. Hardly any pushing. All kids had strong legs. All up within a couple miutes walking and actively looking for milk. Quick release of the placentas. So far these minerals seem to to be helping in that area! Waiting for the Feb girls since a couple of those we had problems with these last 2 seasons. But I mean these have been a fantastic investment already here.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Always: no real mad dash. I’ve limited somewhat the whole herd in that space. But I have three goats who sleep in that space right now. And so far they have been respectful of it from what I’ve seen. 

I’m going to switch out today for awhile our pregnant doe and her mom that we are trying to get Preg. Her mom is like a walking tank and so will be interesting to see if she try’s to break it. 

Our buck and another doe are in another space. So will give him free range of that space too eventually. 

I’ve been sorta watching them in that space but have had three in that space overnight now for like two-three nights. So far all is ok.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jubilee: Thank you!! It is my husbands project. And I’m very happy with it so far!!  Yes anyone can snag his idea. No worries! We are sharing this with the group in case anyone likes this idea and wants to also try individual minerals. 

I’m anxious to see how it all works with them! Would love for knees to stop creaking and for them to have less aches and pains as they get older. 

Ok that’s good to know about where to put the minerals. I wasn’t sure about that. 

I think I might lower the mineral station a bit next Sunday because it seems a little too high. I know I take the risk of them pooping in them but will see how it works. 

Wow that’s sad FCE (what does that stand for) can’t get truck drivers. It’s so weird how nobody seems to want to work these days. It’s a great time for college kids and others to find jobs tho!!! Our daughter got a fantastic job. There really isn’t any competition at all. 

Wow really!!? That’s so amazing!!I’m so happy to hear that!! I’ve been wondering how this mineral change will change births this year! They will both be on the minerals for months before birthing. I hope our experience with births goes the same way!

That’s so great to hear!!! Please keep us updated on your next Feb births and all updates. It’s great to hear how well the minerals are working for your farm!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm finding this thread to be super interesting and educational! We use sweet lix meat maker and I know all their needs are not being met. 
To anyone who wants to chime in lol...
How often are you finding the beed to give copper bolus or BoSe?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Cathy I agree! I’m so thankful for this thread! It’s information we all need, right!? 
we used that mineral too. I still have part of a bag. Lol. They’d use it then not. 

I haven’t thought my goats were using minerals well for quite awhile now unfortunately. I thought trying this can’t hurt anything. 

That’s a good question Cathy!! Looking forward to answers from jubilee and others who have had this system in their herd for awhile.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It’s not just people not wanting to work when it comes to truck drivers. I will try not to get too far on my soap box (lol) but when there is more and more hoops to jump threw every year, which usually means more money, and then factor in how they are treated on the roads or if something goes wrong even if not their fault how they are treated I kinda understand the lack of drivers. 
But that is good that they are willing to try and do what they can to keep getting product out to their customers. A lot of companies would say sucks to be you and charge full price for shipping. And it is nice to know for me that shipping other then them is a option. As I run out of my 5 and 12# bags ive been purchasing the 25 pound bags. I think it would be cheaper in the long run to go threw them, even if they don’t eat part of the shipping. 
Happybleats I was going to give copper as they kidded but i think im going to hold back on that for the moment and watch and see. I did go ahead and do the BOSE shots this year because they haven’t been on the minerals that long. I sure hope I can cut copper and Bose out though! That might be a dream but we shall see.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry Jessica I wasn’t trying to say loss of truck drivers was a good thing. That’s awful what you stated above. Yes I wouldn’t want to have to jump through the hoops I’m sure truck drivers have to jump through. 

You buy from ABC right?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

@Buck Naked Boers FCE is Free Choice Enterprise. It's the company that we go through. When we started, they had a truck do deliveries, we met them in town as our country road is too small. They only charged $50 for a delivery (the initial order was free) and they gave...um I forget how much maybe 5% off your next order for paying on time. It's the same place the Little Avalon lady gets hers from and then separates into the small 1# bags to resell. 

@happybleats We have officially been on it a year this month. I haven't copper bolused once this year. (Last time was October 2020, switched to mineral buffet Feb 2021) I have not given any selenium supplements. I haven't given any replamin (was doing that monthly or more in addition to the boluses). In fact I have not bought a single supplement (or given any) this year. We have only wormed a couple of goats once this year with chemicals and have only been doing herbals and oils monthly...and sometimes I missed some months. They have been on quality grass hay, alfalfa hay, and alfalfa pellets and only oats and boss on the stand. (just for reference of intake)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That's amazing. And giving the goats a chance to choose what they need is great.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I know you were not saying it was a good thing. I just got done seriously looking into getting my class A since my dad is getting older and my husband is none existing during the summer when we need to run a truck most. There’s no possible way I’m jumping threw those hoops. We are going to see a lot more issues with freight I think before too long.
And yes so far I have gone with ABC. I just got done ordering the Redmond and B which I was out of but I think I’m serious this time when I call the other place about shipping. I know I’m paying more for organic and to be honest that doesn’t mean anything to me. I just liked the smaller bags and being able to ship. But it is a good start up! I bought 25 pounds of selenium and maybe used 1 pound so far so obviously I didn’t know what they really needed lol 
Jubillee I’m sorry if this has been asked before, how often were you giving the copper before you changed over?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I was giving copper bolus almost every 3-4 months. On top of that was montly replamin and still had issues. Was also giving a side selenium supplement and all you have to do is lok at the last 2 years kidding thread...that and the monthly selenium gel was not cutting it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok that’s the same as I’m having to do. So there is hope to ending giving boluses!!! Most of the goats look very decent. A few are a bit fuzzy I might have to step in and give those a bolus since I did start this right around the time they should have been due for one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice. 👍


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jessica wow that sounds awful about trucking hoops to jump through to be a trucker. Wow. That’s sad. 

So ABC has smaller bags than the other place jubilee orders from?

My goats are going through molybdenum and cobalt like it’s water. Exaggerating a bit but they love that stuff. 
The phosphorus I had to add to today too. 
Boron is another one they like. 
Will see what the bowls look like tomorrow. 

I think I will give copper and selenium too probably since I just started them on these. And I think they are due soon for those. I usually give them every 5-6 mo here. But had been giving replamin too. 

Thanks Pam!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Got my feeder up yesterday!!! The girls went after the minerals right away. Magnesium, potassium, iodine and zinc were the ones they seemed to be eating the most of last night. I've got both of my parents interested in goat minerals, now. We're all excited to see how it goes. I'll try to get some photos of the feeder design to post. It was 3 degrees last time I looked at the thermometer, so I haven't been spending extra time outdoors.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I so am ready to start this! I am digging back through for mineral feeder pics.
I wish I was a better carpenter...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Over all...if combined the cost of loose minerals and copper bolus, selenium and all the extras one gives like replamin ect...how do you find the cost effectiveness of separate minerals? Other than health benefits of course lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I cant wait to hear if y'all notuce any differences! I started seeing subtle stuff about a month in...more as it went on.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

For myself, the initial start-up with the 25# bags was like $480? I also had gotten doubles of Copper, Selenium, and Phosphorus. 

In one year I easily spent $500 minimum on minerals and various supplements. (copper bolus, selenium, zinc, replamin). That said, I still have a LOT of mineral left. I only re-ordered (exactly a year later) 2 back of Vit C/B, some Silicon, Vit ADE, and Zinc. The rest of it should last me the rest of this year. So that initial costs comes over into this year and lowers the costs of the first year, if that all makes sense. There are a few that might even make it into next year. They said they stay good for a really long time as long as they're properly stored.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So this new order was $102 worth, and they took off $25 as I paid on time last year. So $77 added to my original, split over 2 years, we are definitely on top with these cost-wise.

If someone got the smaller bags, and then only bought the big bags of what you go through a lot of, it would probably work out even better. But those small bags are better for smaller herds. We run upwards of 15ish here. Not a huge herd but....


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I have had issues with mites, internal parasites, and mastitis/udder health, which I'm beginning to think are all either directly linked to, or are greatly exacerbated by, mineral deficiencies or imbalances. So if I can increase milk yields due to having healthier animals, decrease the amount I have to spend on dewormers and topical applications for skin issues, and decrease the amount I spend on antibiotics, as well as factor in the time and money that goes into producing milk that's just dumped out due to milk withdrawal times after using chemical dewormers or antibiotics, I think I will come out ahead. Only time will tell!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you @Jubillee 😁


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Exactly @Cedarwinds Farm mineral deficiency causes more than just a poor coat. Over all health benefits from balanced minerals. And each farm needs can be different. This is why this separate mineral idea makes so much sense. I think the one I'm honestly most nervous about is the copper one. Guess my old education on toxicity keeps me alert. But goats are smart. They know what and how much they need.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes I have 26 adult goats right now. So I would like to know how much per year you did spend on supplements. Then how much the 1st year you spent after starting the minerals, and estimate how much per goat.
I only spend maybe $100 on selenium with e vit. $200 a year on bags of mineral, bottle of zinc$5. Bottle of vit E. $7., Copper $200 a year. So Im about $512.00 . A year. So Im at $26.00 a head per year in supplements. What are your costs? Deworming is about $80.00 a year.So that adds $3.00 per goat. Thats $29.00 a goat per year. Does the minerals drop your yearly cost per goat below that?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

happybleats said:


> Exactly @Cedarwinds Farm mineral deficiency causes more than just a poor coat. Over all health benefits from balanced minerals. And each farm needs can be different. This is why this separate mineral idea makes so much sense. I think the one I'm honestly most nervous about is the copper one. Guess my old education on toxicity keeps me alert. But goats are smart. They know what and how much they need.


I guess I have a lot of confidence in my goats' ability to self regulate, as they spend pretty much all spring and summer deciding what they want to eat, how much, and when. Incidentally, they are also at their most healthy during those times. Fall and winter, when forage options are more limited, is when I start running into more health issues.

The antagonists to copper are also available in the free choice system, so if they would accidentally consume too much copper, they would also be able to eat an antagonist and balance themselves out.

I know that my soil, and therefore also most of my available forages, is likely pretty low in most most of the "good stuff" . I've actually been reading a book about how to increase the quality of your garden soil, and thereby increase the amount of nourishment in your food, and I'm excited to think about the fact that my goat manure compost should now be more mineral rich, and should also contribute to a better garden season!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes I have 26 adult goats right now. So I would like to know how much per year you did spend on supplements. Then how much the 1st year you spent after starting the minerals, and estimate how much per goat.
> I only spend maybe $100 on selenium with e vit. $200 a year on bags of mineral, bottle of zinc$5. Bottle of vit E. $7., Copper $200 a year. So Im about $512.00 . A year. So Im at $26.00 a head per year in supplements. What are your costs? Deworming is about $80.00 a year.So that adds $3.00 per goat. Thats $29.00 a goat per year. Does the minerals drop your yearly cost per goat below that?


Let me sit and figure this out...that's gonna take me a minute LOL


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh that's another thing. We used to get mites/lice twice a year...I haven't treated for them at all in the last year. 

My order just got here, in 2 days! Whoo hoo!

I talked to a breeder that had been using them for years, and I was pretty confident they would choose what they needed and not overdose. And like Cedarwinds said, the antagonists are there.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> Let me sit and figure this out...that's gonna take me a minute LOL


Well actually, yes it does drop it. Because I spent a minimum $500 yearly and upwards to $600 on supplements and mineral. Not counting wormer. And I have 15 head. I spent $480 last year (it was a full year as I got the minerals end of Jan) and I did not buy one supplement, not one wormer. I wormed 2 goats once last year.

The fact that I still have 95% of the original order, that total is way less than $480 for that year in minerals. Probably half that as I can see these easily lasting another year. SO last year my $$ on supplements was $0 and my minerals were about $250.

So originally $33-$40 a head down to about $16 a head this last year.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice ^^^


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I wonder how the cows would do 🤔


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I haven’t been using them long enough to be totally sure on this but after the first few weeks sucking down certain minerals they have slowed WAY down. I’m not having to fill them up near as much as I was this time last year with the mixed minerals. So if they keep this up, which I’m sure there will be spikes of digging in, in the long run I don’t know if the price difference is that much just mineral to mineral. 
But to be honest even if it’s more I’ll happily pay it not to have to shove copper down them every few months lol after trimming hooves I think that is the next dreaded thing about these goats. 
Happybleats the individual minerals for cattle has been done for a long time now. It looks like it’s fairly new to those with goats. But I’ll tell ya I will not be using ABC if I ever start giving to the cows lol


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Here's my mineral feeder! I added the binder twine, because I caught Sunday strolling along the top of the feeder, pausing to snack on minerals as she went. The twine seems to keep her off of it. I may screw a board up there for something a little more sturdy. I will just have to get the clearance height right for those with horns to still be able to get their heads under and eat. Had to make and mount feeders in 2 separate locations, as I did not have enough wall space to mount one 20 hole feeder. Dad used mostly scrap lumber to build these. Mom helped with the design...she's better at visualizing things than I am. So this has been a family effort. 
































This morning, I saw that Sulfur, Iodine, Molybdenum, Boron, Phosphorus, all need to be refilled.
Silicon, Cobalt, Potassium, Selenium, Vit. A, D, E mix, Potassium, Acid Neutralizer, Magnesium, Alkaline Neutralizer, Zinc, have all been used, too, but to a lesser degree.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I killer love your feeder design, @Cedarwinds Farm! That looks so awesome!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

What's the FB group name again? 😁 please


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

happybleats said:


> What's the FB group name again?  please


Idk which one your talking about but I joined one called raising goats omg a bunch of weird and argumentative people on there! Just got into a conversation about Corid and tried to explain it doesn't deplete thiamine it mimics it! I gave up to say the least!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Idk which one your talking about but I joined one called raising goats omg a bunch of weird and argumentative people on there! Just got into a conversation about Corid and tried to explain it doesn't deplete thiamine it mimics it! I gave up to say the least!


Same group tried to say mineral blocks are fine (some people) forehead slap


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh no thank you on that FB group lol. Nope. I was talking about the one about the loose minerals lol I dont normally join any group on there..


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

happybleats said:


> What's the FB group name again? 😁 please


Ahhh I got off FB a while back. It's like Individual Mineral Buffet System or something to that effect.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Oh no thank you on that FB group lol. Nope. I was talking about the one about the loose minerals lol I dont normally join any group on there..


There's a reason why lol  I'm regretting it! Lol no it's not bad though some great pictures and info you just have to be careful


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh and I love love love the mineral setup  that's so cool, I wish I could do something like that! @Jubillee do you find they eat more of a certain mineral? I haven't read the whole thing sorry if mentioned!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Jubillee said:


> Ahhh I got off FB a while back.


My daily temptation is to remove myself 100% off FB 😊


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

K.B. said:


> Oh and I love love love the mineral setup  that's so cool, I wish I could do something like that! @Jubillee do you find they eat more of a certain mineral? I haven't read the whole thing sorry if mentioned!


Depends on the day, the feed that is out, the hay, the season, the pasure, etc etc lol. 



happybleats said:


> My daily temptation is to remove myself 100% off FB 😊


Ahhh it was a long struggle lol, now I don't miss it so much, except for a few groups. If I could just join groups and only see those I'd be ok lol


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Sunday has adopted a more orthodox method of using the mineral feeder, and is chowing down on the Boron.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Cathy I bought the small bags from the lady in Washington. And probably will only buy bigger bags of the minerals they really go through. Some of them they don’t seem to use much of at all.

Moers I think also of the times my goats have been sick. Overall they are pretty healthy but I’m thinking healthier goats with these minerals mean less vet bills potentially. So will see how this goes. But buying the small bags for starting out you could try that first. I don’t have as many goats as you do. But you could see if they really use them and how that goes anyway for starters. ??

That’s sorta what I’m doing. Just seeing how this goes. But so far so good. Even our buck loves them.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh that’s a really great feeder!!!! Hope your goats love the minerals as much as mine do!! 

I haven’t decided if I like my feeder having the bowls in two rows…


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Happybleats this is the only one I could find but they don’t seem to get a whole lot of posts. Still some good information on there and seems like very helpful people, at least what I have gathered just going threw older posts
cedarwinds Farm that is NICE!!! I really like that a lot


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I dusted off my FB and asked to join that group last night.
I am looking at the 1 lb. bags...for a start.
even with 12 goats...
I may also make a row of the PVC pipe mineral feeders.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

That's the group Jess!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

alwaystj9 said:


> I dusted off my FB and asked to join that group last night.
> I am looking at the 1 lb. bags...for a start.
> even with 12 goats...
> I may also make a row of the PVC pipe mineral feeders.


I really wanted to do the pvc feeders but the cost is what kept me from doing that.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you..I have been looking and finding nothing lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah pvc is expensive jubilee didn’t really consider that too much either.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the idea.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

It isn't cheap but neither is wood...by the time I manage to carpenter out a wooden buffet I can glue together a bunch of pvc!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah wood isn’t cheap either. The bowls we used were pretty inexpensive tho through Amazon. Very sturdy too. They haven’t broken anything yet. So I’m impressed so far.

Nothing is cheap when it comes to making stuff like this for goats tho. Cause it has to hold up against abuse from them. Lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So much abuse!!! Honestly my goats are about 3X more destructive then the cows!! 
Happybleats you can’t find the group?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

alwaystj9 said:


> It isn't cheap but neither is wood...by the time I manage to carpenter out a wooden buffet I can glue together a bunch of pvc!


Very true! Quicker and easier on the time front IMO than wood


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well....these bucks destroyed their feder. All the dividers are busted off....soooo back to the drawing board for them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m just going to keep giving them their wind and rain. It’s not ideal but I have a big pile of panels, feeders, tube and even water troughs that they have totally destroyed. Not exactly ideal but really the only thing I need to supplement them with is copper and I cheat with them. I just open a bolus in a handful of grain. But they will have free access to this when I breed. The boys go out with the girls for 3 months so they can have it during that time. Better then nothing right? 
But you have dairy boys, which means no horns. I’m not sure what your fence is like but what about putting it on the outside of the fence where they can put their heads threw to get access but not be able to put their whole body weight into killing it?


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Bad boys, bad boys....Jubilee, I remember your doe mineral bar, did you ever post a pic of the late buck bar?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

The boys got the girls old one. The wood one we made.

The girls currently have 10 of those double black bowls like Jessica has, screwd along the wall.

I like the idea of the plastic tupperware bowls as its cheap to replace ones that get broken. I have considered a through the fence one.

We have too many boys in there currently...over half will be gone by March. I'll be moving the minerals out of the shelter and into the feeder area once covered. Gonna brainstorm this more.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I just hit everyone with a dessert dose of replamin...really tired of doing that.
My buck is certain it is poison. Thank God the applicator still works upside down.
2 days of overtime will cover the minerals and the PVC...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> Happybleats you can’t find the group?


I haven't tried again...will try tonight 🙃


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

OK, I'm still months back in the reading of all the posts, but WOW! And don't hate me, but the FCE place is 85 miles away from me!!!! I am so going to do this. I'll be back with questions once I read through everything. I HATE giving copper bolus(s)....and I keep finding that just about every health issue I struggle with has a root cause in mineral imbalance.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh we won’t hate you we will simply be green with envy lol that would be awesome to be close to a company that offers this. I tried to see if any feed mill or feed store would be willing to order and go about offering this and they all thought I was nuts lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Very green with envy!! Haha but that is fabulous. I'd totally drive a few hours if they had a location in TX!! They have a lot of customers here. 

Though my order did get here 3 days after I talked to them and paid! And those girls missed their Vit CB because I noticed this morning it had already been dipped into. That, zinc and iodine and a little copper was touched. I refreshed everything last night and smoothed it all out so I could see where they ate LOL.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Well, hopefully I'll be getting on board soon! For Christmas my mom gave me a certificate for a load of minerals. She said she knew how expensive it was going to be but I'm not sure if she realizes the full extent 😆 I've had too much else on my plate to look into actually ordering yet though. And I don't have a sheltered area to put them, so I'm not quite ready anyway. My only shelters are made out of pallets and tarps, so we're kind of ghetto here lol. The mornings have been pretty dewy, and if a little bit of Sweetlix gets wasted that's one thing, but I'd hate to have to dump a 20-mineral buffet every morning! 

In the meantime, I've had another goat develop hyperextension (I think I'm up to 4 now) so I'll be able to test all aspects of the multi-mineral system. (Although I will argue to my dying breath that hyperextension is genetic and not solely a mineral issue!)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I would cry if I had to dump them every morning. But that is awesome she knew how much you wanted to try them! 
You argue away! There are somethings I will argue with as well. Inverted eyelids for one. It’s claimed that is a genetic deal. I had quite a few that have had them the last few years and I was believing it. But this year I don’t have a single one, same bucks, mostly the same does bred to those same bucks. But my sister who since she got her goats from me and only me I let bring her does over to be bred she was the unlucky one with inverted eyelids this year and hasn’t had them in the past. The only difference between us is management. I think a lot more is mineral and or genetic related then we know for sure. 
Jubillee mine are missing the B as well. I haven’t gotten my order yet and that little slot doesn’t have one little piece of dust in it lol


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

So I've only been using the system for 3 days now, but the girls have already slowed down a lot on their mineral intake. This actually makes me feel kind of good about how I was doing with my mineral supplementation! I did give almost all of my goats copper and selenium right before I put up the feeders. One thing I did find, is when I cleaned the stall yesterday, I had bedding flying around and getting in the feeders. So I'm going to have to start covering them up when I'm doing dusty chores. 
One of my goats that has mite issues has been hitting the sulfur, which I think is quite interesting. I know sulfur is good for the skin.
I have been dealing with these mites for almost a year now. It's my one Alpine doe, and both of her kids that have issues. I have tried almost everything I can think of. I've done copper, zinc, garlic, Nustock, other kinds of topical applications, Ivermectin, and nothing really seems to actually eradicate the problem. I have seen the most improvement using zinc zinc, vitamin C, and topical Nustock, which has sulfur in it. But then I started having having issues balancing the zinc and copper levels. So I am very hopeful that the goats will be able to balance those things themselves, and maybe we'll get cleared up!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Keep that sulfur full! We always put a lot of sulfur salt out in the spring for the cows because it helps with the lice. That is probably why she’s hitting it so hard. Not that it’s going to totally cure her of mites but I do think it helps with external parasites. 
Jubillee what is your plan with the kids and minerals? I was out there today thinking about the kids and these minerals. Not that the kids really go at the minerals as heavy as the does but they do in fact hit them and I usually have to give copper at 2 months old because their coats start looking rough. But I’m not sure how to offer to these guys where they can’t jump in them or the others poop in it. I do always set up a creep feeder so I could do something in there but still not sure how to go about that. Just wondering if you put any thought into the kids yet


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm thinking of using the tiny bowls inside like a trough like Boers did. But I will probably mount it onto something and cut some cattle panel down to put in front where they have to reach heads in but they can't walk all over it. I need to figure something out quick as we got the baby pen done and we'll be moving babies in within a month or so.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jubillee said:


> Very true! Quicker and easier on the time front IMO than wood


I don’t know. My husband put together our feeder pretty quickly I thought. Drilled through each bowl. It’s a pretty easy system and so far it’s holding up well. It’s high enough they don’t seem to step in it. And I think so far nobody has pooped in it. But any system takes that risk. Lol. 

I like that system Boers did too, that’s a awesome system! but that wouldn’t work with my Boers big faces/mouths I don’t think. Maybe my Boers are fatter than others. But they have big mouths.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> I don’t know. My husband put together our feeder pretty quickly I thought. Drilled through each bowl. It’s a pretty easy system and so far it’s holding up well. It’s high enough they don’t seem to step in it. And I think so far nobody has pooped in it. But any system takes that risk. Lol.
> 
> I like that system Boers did too but that wouldn’t work with my Boers big faces/mouths I don’t think.


 Haha I meant your system, I forget there are two Boers names on here LOL


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That will work! Duh Jessie lol my creep feeder area is made with beef panels and there’s one section that on the other side is nothing so I could hang them on the outside and with them having such small heads and horns they won’t get stuck. The only bad thing is it’s out in the open but I wonder if I just lean some plyboard over them if that would be enough to keep the morning dew off it ??? I’ll have to play and see


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Just FYI for anyone reading...I updated the original post with links to the companies and blog so that it can be found easier. Can someone link the FB group here and I'll add that too.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I refilled phosphorous twice today! In addition to phosphorous, I also had to refill iodine, selenium, molybdenum, sodium, copper, and zinc. The girls haven't been out on pasture at all for the last several days, so I wonder if that's the reason they're going through so many minerals all of a sudden.
Iodine seems to be really popular. The copper was about half full, and then two goats came in and snarfed it all down. It's so interesting to see which goats go for which minerals. I have two, mother and daughter, who seem to need the most selenium supplementation. Mom gets weak pasterns and a slight 'selenium tail', the doeling gets very pronounced selenium tail and some weak pastern issues, too. Today I noticed that the doeling's tail was much straighter. I did supplement selenium gel for both of them about a week ago, before I put up the free choice mineral feeder, but I do find it interesting that the selenium was gone today.
At this rate, I may have to reorder minerals sooner than I was anticipating! Though the goats may slow down on consumption once they've corrected longstanding deficiencies. I also anticipate that their consumption will be considerably less once they're able to browse in the woods every day again.
Anyway, I'm having so much fun with these minerals...and I think the girls are, too.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I refilled phosphorous twice today! In addition to phosphorous, I also had to refill iodine, selenium, molybdenum, sodium, copper, and zinc. The girls haven't been out on pasture at all for the last several days, so I wonder if that's the reason they're going through so many minerals all of a sudden.
> Iodine seems to be really popular. The copper was about half full, and then two goats came in and snarfed it all down. It's so interesting to see which goats go for which minerals. I have two, mother and daughter, who seem to need the most selenium supplementation. Mom gets weak pasterns and a slight 'selenium tail', the doeling gets very pronounced selenium tail and some weak pastern issues, too. Today I noticed that the doeling's tail was much straighter. I did supplement selenium gel for both of them about a week ago, before I put up the free choice mineral feeder, but I do find it interesting that the selenium was gone today.
> At this rate, I may have to reorder minerals sooner than I was anticipating! Though the goats may slow down on consumption once they've corrected longstanding deficiencies. I also anticipate that their consumption will be considerably less once they're able to browse in the woods every day again.
> Anyway, I'm having so much fun with these minerals...and I think the girls are, too.


Love the updates all of you who are doing this style of supplementation. Cedarwinds, can you tell me again how many goats are accessing the buffet and what size bags did you start with? Thx!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Elbee said:


> Love the updates all of you who are doing this style of supplementation. Cedarwinds, can you tell me again how many goats are accessing the buffet and what size bags did you start with? Thx!


I've got my 3 does and 3 doelings. And I started with the 1 lb bags from Little Avalon Herbals. I'm only putting 1/8 cup at a time out for the goats, to minimize waste.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Cedarwinds I started out putting out small amounts too. I plan to add to that when I see the bottom of the bowl lol. That seems to be working well. 

My herd is loving these minerals! Interesting tho they must have had pretty good covering mineral wise. I’m not going through as many as cedarwinds mentioned above. But……

I have to tell you all about this!!!! I have a older wether. He turned 10 in December. He’s usually pretty freaky kneed. He had really downed some boron when I offered it to him a couple days ago. I’m not sure how long it takes to work on their knees. But yesterday he was noticeably better!!! I had to listen to him walk! I was so happy!! Maybe he was downing boron before I gave him some the other day. But it seems to be working!!! I will try to report back again on this. I have a large doe that also has creaky knees. A lot of my herd has at least a little creaky knees. 

So with my herd, they are going through cobalt like CRAZY!!!! So much so I emailed megan from little avalons company and asked if she can make available gallon sized (4# bags) that way I don’t have to keep ordering them. She is doing that for me. I’m thinking I will buy the larger bags for the minerals they go through fast. Megan at the little avalons company was out of cobalt. She gave me the last of it. And it didn’t fill my order. So when they get the new shipment will be sending me the rest. Sounds like they have at least some minerals on order right now. They are still running a special on their mineral system (set of mineral bags) in case anyone else wants to buy them!






Free Choice Enterprises 20 Choice Mineral Starter Kit – Little Avalon Herbals







littleavalonherbals.com






I don’t know why but cobalt and molybdenum they have been really going through. Copper and selenium don’t seem to be minerals they want right now. 

Boron and zinc are two others they seem to need quite a bit. But molybdenum and cobalt are definitely the biggest need. It’s strange. 

Anyway so far I love this system! I’m so glad I took the plunge and bought them.

Thank you so much jubilee for starting this thread and sharing about this option. Or maybe it was Jessica. Whomever shared about the little avalons company, thank you!! This is a great option to start out with minerals! I may decide to buy larger bags down the road if they keep going through cobalt like this. But so far this seems to be working well. 

Thank you to all who have started this before I did and continued to share about this system!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Cedarwinds I started out putting out small amounts too. I plan to add to that when I see the bottom of the bowl lol. That seems to be working well.
> 
> My herd is loving these minerals! Interesting tho they must have had pretty good covering mineral wise. I’m not going through as many as cedarwinds mentioned above. But……
> 
> ...


It's fascinating, isn't it? I've had some creaky knees, too. Selenium seems to have helped with that in the past, but my girls have eaten quite a bit of Boron, too. I know I've had longstanding deficiencies, so I'm sure my girls are still working on correcting those. I kept switching premixed minerals and buying new supplements to try to give them what they need. Hopefully, that's in the past now. 
I intend to ask a couple of my local feed stores if they would have individual minerals they could get in for me. If that doesn't work, it's good to know that Megan is willing to work with people!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes I completely agree!! 
I was giving them sweetlix meat maker and kelp meal before. But they don’t seem to touch minerals like that after it’s been out for awhile. So it’s all interesting. 

Yeah I need to call a couple places about individual minerals too to see if they’d carry the FCE company minerals. 

Will see how this goes. Yes it’s great Megan will allow us to buy larger bags if we need them.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm so excited it's working well for everyone!! It's amazing that our animals are smart enough to choose what they need and correct issues. I am thrilled I finally made the plunge. Wish I had back then. 

I have thought about doing what Little Avalon is doing (her mark up is prettry high! Though she may be accounting for the high shipping now too) to offer to my people that get goats from me. I tell them about it all the time but most only have 2-5 goats and the main order is a lot up front.

I wonder if we could get FCE to do something like that themselves. Would def be less on shipping for sure. Easier for smaller herds to afford too. I may email them and see.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That is great cedarwinds farm that it’s working so great for you! I’m sitting here looking at most of the minerals thinking why did I order all these others lol BUT I NEVER would have guessed which ones they would have picked and chose. I was really going to start with just selenium and copper and then add to it. And if I did that and they didn’t once touch those I probably would have just stuck to mixed minerals. 
But I’m also joking about all the other minerals because I know they will probably hit the others at different times. I have times they can graze, times they can’t. Times their hay comes from way up north and times their hay comes from here in the valley. This last batch of hay I don’t even know where it was grown, I’m thinking closer to the coast. So I’m sure it’s all different on the mineral scale. I’ll be curious to see what they do over the year.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jubillee said:


> I'm so excited it's working well for everyone!! It's amazing that our animals are smart enough to choose what they need and correct issues. I am thrilled I finally made the plunge. Wish I had back then.
> 
> I have thought about doing what Little Avalon is doing (her mark up is prettry high! Though she may be accounting for the high shipping now too) to offer to my people that get goats from me. I tell them about it all the time but most only have 2-5 goats and the main order is a lot up front.
> 
> I wonder if we could get FCE to do something like that themselves. Would def be less on shipping for sure. Easier for smaller herds to afford too. I may email them and see.


Yes little avalons is dealing with high shipping costs. Megan wants to help farms be able to have mineral systems like this. Her heart is definitely in the right place I believe. Not trying to make that too expensive but shipping is awful. She’s working on getting FedEx and ups accounts I think. 

I agree! They (FCE) should offer smaller like 10 lb bags. Or 5 lb bags.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Yes little avalons is dealing with high shipping costs. Megan wants to help farms be able to have mineral systems like this. Her heart is definitely in the right place I believe. Not trying to make that too expensive but shipping is awful. She’s working on getting FedEx and ups accounts I think.
> 
> I agree! They (FCE) should offer smaller like 10 lb bags. Or 5 lb bags.


Oh I didn't mean anything negative, I figure out the price and realized it was fairly high, then I remembered the shipping costs currently having to use UPS. I think she's doing a fantastic thing though, makes it much easier for people to get their hands on these.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh no worries! Yes I agree. I’m so happy for this opportunity to have a mineral system.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

OK, as promised (or was it a warning?) I have read all the posts on this thread and am back with my questions. 
After reading here, I looked at websites, tried to find scholarly articles on the mineral buffet systems, then watched some YouTube. So I am asking these questions here first before I call the company Free Choice Enterprises (FCE). Then if discussions here bring up other questions, I can go through all of them when I call FCE and hopefully place my order.

Q1 - for those of you who used FCE, did you get the OH acid neutraler and the CL alkaline neutralizer? Have your goats been eating any of it? Yes buy it, or pass?
Q2 - watching a YouTube by Gianclis Caldwell on goats and mineral buffet she made a pitch for adding Bentonite to the line up. Used by the goat when it has ingested toxins. Anyone know of this? All new to me....she seemed knowledgeable and credible. Yes buy it or pass?
Q3 - FCE offers free feed ration balancing to customers. Anyone do that with them?
Q4 - what would you do differently? Any other purchasing advice? It's 1-1/2 hours a way from me, so I'm hoping I can do a local pick-up.

Fun facts I've learned:

My goats are on pasture March thru Dec. As they are eating pasture and browse they will use the mineral bar to fill in what my soil and therefore the plants are deficient in. Then they will poop out ~85% of those minerals back onto the pasture. Over time, the land will heal and balance with this system. So talk about 2 birds one mineral buffet.

A guy with a YouTube has been mineral buffeting cattle for many years now is adding this to a sheep herd. They put copper on the sheep buffet and it works. The sheep eat small amounts occassionally. I think that's great news for people with both goats and sheep. Guys name was Greg Judy and the feeder they were showing was for cattle and sheep.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I have watched Greg Judy for a long while. He has great info on raising sheep. 

The mentor I learned about the system from has used it on her sheep and goats for years. Sheep do indeed need copper, just not as much as goats. They will eat it and be fine as they regulate as the goats do. Our sheep used it when they were housed with our goats. Now they are seperate and I have not fixed up a system for them yet as I will.have to do it differently. I need to build a cover. 

Yes part of our plan is they deposit minerals back onto our property increasing the nutrition of their pastures. Along with us adding old hay/manure and such to the pastures. Currently it goes on our garden and fruit trees. 

I've never done anything with feed balancing. 

I dont have benonite out. I do use it when we have issues but have never out it out free choice. Never occured to me. 

Mine have use the CL neutralizer off and on. Maybe a tiny bit of the OH. They never really touch Mag. However the problem is that each herd and property is different so if you leave out some based on another herd, they could psooibly need it. The upside is, if the barely ever use it, it lasts a really long time so you have it and wont have to buy it often. I will actually have to get CL maybe late this year again. 

Mine are hitting the Vit CB really hard still currently.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I just reordered phosphorus, as my girls are blasting through it like there's no tomorrow. I know goats are suppose to have roughly 2:1 calcium to phosphorus. I wonder if they're eating so much phosphorus because my well water is very heavy in calcium, and they've been unbalanced this whole time? Here's some interesting info I pulled from Google. It pertains to humans, but I imagine goats would be similar:
'Phosphorus is a mineral that makes up 1% of a person's total body weight. It is the second most abundant mineral in the body. It is present in every cell of the body. Most of the phosphorus in the body is found in the bones and teeth.
The main function of phosphorus is in the formation of bones and teeth.
It plays an important role in how the body uses carbohydrates and fats. It is also needed for the body to make protein for the growth, maintenance, and repair of cells and tissues. Phosphorus also helps the body make ATP, a molecule the body uses to store energy.
Phosphorus works with the B vitamins. It also helps with the following:

Kidney function
Muscle contractions
Normal heartbeat
Nerve signaling'
I had no idea that phosphorus was so important! It seems like it's something they really need to get the most out of the rest of their diet. Mom and I were just discussing of perhaps _we_ should be taking phosphorus, too.  I said, "well, we should have good phosphorus levels coming through the goat milk now, with all the mineral they've been eating!'


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Elbee said:


> OK, as promised (or was it a warning?) I have read all the posts on this thread and am back with my questions.
> After reading here, I looked at websites, tried to find scholarly articles on the mineral buffet systems, then watched some YouTube. So I am asking these questions here first before I call the company Free Choice Enterprises (FCE). Then if discussions here bring up other questions, I can go through all of them when I call FCE and hopefully place my order.
> 
> Q1 - for those of you who used FCE, did you get the OH acid neutraler and the CL alkaline neutralizer? Have your goats been eating any of it? Yes buy it, or pass?
> ...


I have both the acid neutralizer and alkaline neutralizer out. My goats have eaten some of the acid neutralizer. 
I've never offered bentonite clay, but it seems like a cool idea!
I haven't been using my system very long, but it is working well so far! I really haven't run into any major problems. I do need to cover the mineral feeders next time I clean the stall, so debris doesn't get into them. I don't know what feeder design you're going with, but I made sure to mount mine away from the walls facing out into the barn and pasture, so the goats wouldn't be tempted to jump up on the feeder in order to see out. I have had one issue with a doeling jumping on a feeder, but a piece of baling twine tied between the upper supports is keeping her down. She isn't very motivated to get up there, anyway, as there's only a boring blank wall to look at.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I just reordered phosphorus, as my girls are blasting through it like there's no tomorrow. I know goats are suppose to have roughly 2:1 calcium to phosphorus. I wonder if they're eating so much phosphorus because my well water is very heavy in calcium, and they've been unbalanced this whole time? Here's some interesting info I pulled from Google. It pertains to humans, but I imagine goats would be similar:
> 'Phosphorus is a mineral that makes up 1% of a person's total body weight. It is the second most abundant mineral in the body. It is present in every cell of the body. Most of the phosphorus in the body is found in the bones and teeth.
> The main function of phosphorus is in the formation of bones and teeth.
> It plays an important role in how the body uses carbohydrates and fats. It is also needed for the body to make protein for the growth, maintenance, and repair of cells and tissues. Phosphorus also helps the body make ATP, a molecule the body uses to store energy.
> ...


Right, besides the pasture getting better mineral balance, I've been wondering about effect of better mineral and vitamin consumption by the doe on the milk. Anyone know?


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I have both the acid neutralizer and alkaline neutralizer out. My goats have eaten some of the acid neutralizer.
> I've never offered bentonite clay, but it seems like a cool idea!
> I haven't been using my system very long, but it is working well so far! I really haven't run into any major problems. I do need to cover the mineral feeders next time I clean the stall, so debris doesn't get into them. I don't know what feeder design you're going with, but I made sure to mount mine away from the walls facing out into the barn and pasture, so the goats wouldn't be tempted to jump up on the feeder in order to see out. I have had one issue with a doeling jumping on a feeder, but a piece of baling twine tied between the upper supports is keeping her down. She isn't very motivated to get up there, anyway, as there's only a boring blank wall to look at.

























I've ordered these containers from a restaurant supplier. Mostly because when I tried to find 20 food storage containers along the lines of what Cedarwinds did, I couldn't find them in stock. So we will see what I Frankenstein together....you know I'll have to end up with duct tape and hay twine in there. For now with Wisc winter everyone is in the barn. I've got a couple more months of that being their digs. So I'm thinking something that can hang off a cattle panel and my NDs can poke their heads through to get the minerals. Then I can clean and replenish from outside the big pen. I thought some cinder blocks for them to step up on and to make it harder to poop into them.

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I didn’t order from FCE but I agree, you might as well add them. I think most of us can agree the goats have chosen to consume what we really wouldn’t have expected them to REALLY dig into or even as much as they have. 
Cedarwinds farm you are correct! Even before I bought the minerals from ABC their website has been great on finding out info on certain minerals, what they are good for, signs of deficiency and even toxicity. Here’s what it says on the animal side of things, so pretty on point for being the same as humans:


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> I didn’t order from FCE but I agree, you might as well add them. I think most of us can agree the goats have chosen to consume what we really wouldn’t have expected them to REALLY dig into or even as much as they have.
> Cedarwinds farm you are correct! Even before I bought the minerals from ABC their website has been great on finding out info on certain minerals, what they are good for, signs of deficiency and even toxicity. Here’s what it says on the animal side of things, so pretty on point for being the same as humans:
> View attachment 221557


Fascinating! I'll have to check out that website! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Elbee said:


> View attachment 221541
> View attachment 221542
> View attachment 221543
> 
> ...


A feeder outside the pen would be nice, I think, and would keep the minerals much cleaner.


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

Well I've been following this thread and I have decided to take the plunge. I ordered my minerals yesterday from Little Avalon yesterday! This may be a real stupid question but should I mix each mineral with a carrier salt or just put it out as is?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

NOT stupid at all!!! Just put them out as is but make sure you also put loose salt out as well. I did not order from that company but I’m sure it’s not too far off, some of the minerals have salt in it so you don’t want them eating a mineral just for the salt.
I put about 2 handfuls out of everything, today I walked out and the plain salt was totally gone. So there are times they just want some good ol salt only


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Little Avalon just orders and repackages from FCE. 

Mine will do that too, where they just need some salt. I think these minerals, not all, some do have a bit of salt but very low content.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok guys I have a question about this. I don’t have loose salt out. I have salt licks. I can add salt out. But with the FCE minerals one of them is sodium. So basically that’s salt isn’t it? Table salt is sodium last I checked…..so why would a person need to put out salt too?

I noticed at least one of my goats was going for the sodium and looked to see what the letters in the dish were and it was sodium. Then I thought..why put out salt? Although I do have two old salt licks out if they’d want them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Does it look like white salt? I would assume sodium is just salt. And no if it comes with salt you would not need to put out more salt. Again I didn’t order from them so I’m not totally sure what all you get in a kit.
But I think the idea of the loose salt is so they can get as much as they want when they want it. Their tongues are soft and it would take them longer to consume the same amount out of a block. So yesterday, in a day, mine consumed two handfuls of salt. Picture that coming off a salt block, I don’t think they would have been able to get that much in a day…….does that make sense? 
Hmmmm Jubillee if you still have the tags to your minerals can you share how much salt is in the ones that do? Especially the selenium? Some of these minerals I have have a good amount of salt in them. Which was kinda disappointing in a way


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

No it's not. It's a powder and they say to add loose salt out in addition to their minerals.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Let me see. I know I posted a few on some pages back. My tags get lost LOL. I'm going to try to take pics and store them somewhere as I buy new ones.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

@Jessica84 page 9 has the tags that I had available


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m sorry you didn’t have to go way back! I could have looked!
So it looks like ABC has twice the amount of salt on the cooper and the selenium. It also doesn’t have as much PPM on the selenium. The Sulfur you have 0 salt and this has 45%. You ingredients is pretty cut and dry with a few things in it and there’s a whole list of stuff on ABC. I’m not sure if that’s good or bad lol I’m going to GUESS and say maybe because it’s organic they are finding feed that is higher in that certain mineral. Not like I cared about organic. But I think I need to get serious about figuring out a way to get a load from FCE. I do have a dependable new truck maybe it would be worth the drive lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ehh, I wanted to see for myself LOL. Some def don't have any salt. I might email them and see if they can send me the labels for my own info. All mine are long gone lol. 

My girls are steadily going through C/B. If they are eating anything else, it's very little. I haven't seen selenium touched recently and we are in our last 2-3 weeks of pregnancy for all of them. I might look into the why's of the C/B. I bought 2 bags this time since they went through the last one in a year. But I put about half a bowl...hmmm might be about a cup and a half if I had to measure, the day I got them and it's just about gone this morning. I'll prob fill back up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

There are some with out salt with this as well. Off the top of my head B the ADE, I think most of the vitamins but the minerals do have salt, I think. I’ll have to look.
But I looked up B and it’s pretty interesting! The energy part alone makes since since it’s cold out and they go threw more energy, plus being bred I think they require more energy. Anyways thought this might help with the B part, they don’t have C


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jessica I can take pics of the sodium. I also only have put a couple old salt licks in the barn because I had them still and thought well might as well have them out. I don’t expect them to use them a ton but if they want that it’s there. 

But the sodium is still sodium. So I think I will call FCE today and ask about this. 

I have the ingredients for FCE products on my bags. I can share today.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh that would be wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok I just called FCE
The sodium they sell is sodium bicarbonates type of sodium. A couple kinds. I will take pics of labels this morning. 

Salt is sodium chloride. So completely different. 

So now we know.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is cobalt


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is molybdenum


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Boron and magnesium


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Vitamin C&B mix and vitamins A,D&E mix


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Sulfur and silicon


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Zinc and copper


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Sodium and phosphorus


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Acid neutralizer and iodine


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Will continue below…


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks for posting that. Isn't sodium bicarb baking soda?
I am kind of wondering why you would offer that and the acid neutralizer?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Calcium and alkaline neutralizer
View attachment 221861


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Manganese and selenium


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Potassium


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok I think I got them all. Whew. Lol

Always:
Yes it is. There is a purpose for that. But I can’t tell you what it is. Someone else might have a answer tho!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you! I wish she had posted the Percentage of salt that was in them. But that’s ok I think I came up with a master plan lol 
I was thinking about this last night and in case anyone hasn’t noticed I can be a little obsessive about things (hide) and I have no idea which forum of a certain mineral would be better then another. Both companies seem to be totally different. I admit I might just be expecting more then I should, but I feel like they should be consuming more of these minerals then just the vitamin B,A,D,&E, which seems hard to keep ahead of them. They will pick at a few of the other minerals here or there but really not dig into it. 
So since I have to order enough of these little feeders for 4 pens when I breed anyways I’m going to order another set and order the 1 pound bags and see what the goats pick. It may be a total waste of money but I would hate to totally change over and they actually prefer the ABC minerals. So I’m going to do that today and we will see how this experiment goes.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

The original 25# bags show the percentage.

I thought about that too, like why aren't they eating more. Though through the year they do change. So far seems a bit seasonal. Also, and I know you have way more than I do so maybe it doesn't compare, but when I see them eat some, they are licking it up but they get very little. Like prob what they need but they aren't licking mouthfuls up. They lick what sticks to their tongue. So while I see what looks like nothing eaten, they have gotten what they need. There are some they just plain dont hardly touch.

Also, mine still look just fine so I go by that. I don't see evidence of them needing anything. I do have one young doe...9 months, who I copper bolused. Her coat looks like junk and I'm not sure if she is getting in there and eating them or not. I even tried hand feeding her some copper or zinc and she was just like...meh. Everyone else looks just fine. So I'm trying to figure out what's happening there.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jessica I think that’s a great plan! What you plan to do. There are many minerals that my goats hardly touch. And the ones that your goats are just eating it like crazy mine hardly touch I don’t think. Although I know you have different minerals than I have company wise. But I do think that they go for the ones that they need. I’m still in the experimenting with this phase. But so far it seems to be working. I am going to lower the feeder a bit more this weekend so they don’t have to step up to the feeder. Will see how that goes.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jubilee that’s good to know about the bags and percentages. I spoke with Mark I think it’s his name @FCE today and he is a really nice guy. But I did ask about whether they would offer smaller bags of the minerals and I believe I asked if he would ever have 5 pound bags of them. He said that probably won’t ever happen because they’re a small family owned company. It sounded like he’s been asked that probably many times before.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

So even though some of these do have salt in them, my girls are still eating the plain salt I have out for them.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> So even though some of these do have salt in them, my girls are still eating the plain salt I have out for them.


Yes same here.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I mean I can think of 101 things I could spend $125 on but I think it’s going to bug me until I know lol my goats have been the BIGGEST pains in the butt on minerals the whole 12 years I have had them. I went threw $100’s trying to find a mineral they would consume before I tried wind and rain. 
But what you are saying Jubillee makes sense. I know I’m still in the first part of this experiment and I should just cool my jets. I did go back and look at the pictures I had taken of my does back in October and I think a lot of them do look better, but there is still a lot that I’m on the edge of my seat waiting for them to improve lol if that makes sense. And of course one of my does has mastitis so I’m questioning is that mineral related? What about the doe that died after she lost her kids? Which might not be at all and just might be my cruddy luck.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yes I have a doe that came in on lease. She is black. She's just now getting to where she will go in the shelter where the minerals are, but she's still kind of outcast. So I often wonder if she is getting them, I watch her and look. Watching that selenium since we had such trouble with it. On the edge of my seat with these upcoming kiddings hoping they will be greatly improved. I have NOT supplemented any bred girls with selenium. These first two kiddings did not show any sign in the kids or does. In fact, their kids were immediately trying to stand and nurse within a couple of minutes of being born. But the next crowd is where I had trouble the last two years (after no trouble before that). I totally get all the mental back and forth. I'm the same way.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

So for anyone who's ordered the full 21 mineral set from FCE lately, are they doing ALL their shipping via UPS? Or just the refill bags? I can't imagine what it would cost to ship 1/4 ton of minerals via a common carrier.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Calistar said:


> So for anyone who's ordered the full 21 mineral set from FCE lately, are they doing ALL their shipping via UPS? Or just the refill bags? I can't imagine what it would cost to ship 1/4 ton of minerals via a common carrier.


I'm getting my first order from FCE via Speedy for a local delivery, which costs $26.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Calistar said:


> So for anyone who's ordered the full 21 mineral set from FCE lately, are they doing ALL their shipping via UPS? Or just the refill bags? I can't imagine what it would cost to ship 1/4 ton of minerals via a common carrier.


I talked to them on the phone, they're shipping out full loads via UPS. She said they have had ads in for drivers for months and no one responding. They do try to help some with shipping and give a discount, eating the cost on their end as they know the inconvenience. Still high though.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You just need to move a little closer to me and then we could order and split it 50/50 calistar lol heck then we could hang out, goat sit for each other, the possibilities are endless lol


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> You just need to move a little closer to me and then we could order and split it 50/50 calistar lol heck then we could hang out, goat sit for each other, the possibilities are endless lol


Can you imagine all the trouble we'd get into? It would be glorious 😂

If my waitlist reservations get filled this year, I'll be making a run or two up to Nor Cal to the Bay Area for pickups. Or bribing my mother to do it on one of her trips to Redding. I'm not sure exactly where you are. But I'm definitely planning on ordering the FCE minerals at some point this year. Kidding starts at the end of this month though so probably nothing until that's over- my does will have to get through kidding with just the Sweetlix and Replamin like usual!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m between Fresno and Yosemite so wayyyyyyyy away from the north and coast. We just need to promote more and get people to go in with us. I thought I had my brother all into it for his horses but I don’t think he really considered the price. None of the few goat people I know will even consider it. They are pretty sure I’m trying to kill off my goats lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> They are pretty sure I’m trying to kill off my goats lol


😂 Ohhh do I get that reaction often!!! "Goats can't possibly know what they need, they're gonna overdose and die...etc etc etc" But I mean I guess decades of people using them for cows and goats means nothing. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

lol im pretty sure most are sitting back waiting for the post of everything being dead. Some of the minerals without salt I was a bit nervous about, I will admit that. Especially because they looked and smelled so good but. But other then the vitamins they are pacing themselves. I guess the vitamins if they can OD on them they probably would have by now. They really like their vitamins.
So I went back and refreshed my memory of what the goats looked like back when I had them all on the stand ultrasounding them. And I do have to say they are slowly looking better. Most of them are loosing that ugly fuzz and I think they just in general look better, just not so round since they are moms now. I’ll have to try and take my phone out with me tomorrow for a few of them and post before and now pictures.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I was nervous too but I think it's mostly because we have so much programmed into us from studying. It's that fear of letting go of that control and fear and trusting them. It has made me let go of control in various other areas. I know I can trust them more and more as I go on. Not everything cause ya know, they're goats, but I have become a bit more laid back about a lot of stuff. 

That's great they are looking a bit better. It hasn't really been too long yet, even though it now feels like it's been a long time LOL. Mine love those vitamins too lol.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I finally got my reorder package of phosphorous and a couple others. It was delayed because of the snow, and I ran completely out of phosphorous. They are hitting that, the zinc and copper really hard right now. I haven't noticed any drastic differences yet, but it will be interesting to see how Sil's kidding goes in a month! I have been keeping an eye on her, and haven't felt like I really needed to supplement anything so far.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think we are on 3 months now. So not terribly long just yet. They sure have eaten enough vitamins to make a difference though lol I ordered more little 1/2 jars since I got 25# of the vitamins then thought that was dumb because at this rate they will be gone in no time. 
Tomorrow I’m going to try putting the minerals down one bar on the beef panel. My creep feeder area is not working out at the moment (stinking turkeys and chickens!) so I turned a stall into the creep feeder area and there isn’t any room to put the minerals in there. The little ones are jumping up and putting their front feet into the feeders of minerals to get some of it. With the weather so nice though the goat are not spending much time indoors so hopefully I don’t have to pick much poop out of I lower them. 
Cedarwinds Farm good deal on the reorder! Did you get larger bags with the reorder?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> Cedarwinds Farm good deal on the reorder! Did you get larger bags with the reorder?


I got 4 lb. bags from Little Avalon for the reorder. I still want to see if I can source a few things locally, so I didn't want to buy a whole bunch. I also have no idea if the goats will keep going through the minerals I've reordered at the same speed they have been, so I didn't want to have a bunch taking up space and not getting used.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I've never offered bentonite clay, but it seems like a cool idea!


In talking with FCE I found out there is bentonite clay in their vitamin mixes and a couple minerals. So I'll start with that and not add a separate just bentonite. Apparently it does great things for digestion in addition to its action on toxins.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Elbee said:


> In talking with FCE I found out there is bentonite clay in their vitamin mixes and a couple minerals. So I'll start with that and not add a separate just bentonite. Apparently it does great things for digestion in addition to its action on toxins.
> 
> View attachment 222299


Is this your set up Elbee? I have several of those troughs...this is a great idea!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Your set up looks good, I was thinking of that because it looks like it would be hard for them to poop in the minerals. Have they been trying to flip the containers out at all?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I have been thinking when I redo these set ups, they would have cattle panel in front of them (because I can't do the fence itself, they would be inside a shelter). But I totally didn't think of using one of those troughs and putting dishes into it. I have like 6 of those.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I started making PVC holders, put one in Tick's buck run and he pooped in it the first day. It was just 
so rude. He had to step up backwards on a cinderblock to do it.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> Is this your set up Elbee? I have several of those troughs...this is a great idea!


Yes it just got set up yesterday!! I am such a clutz at building things that when I saw my little mineral dishes fit right in there I figured I would start with this and re-engineer if needed.



alwaystj9 said:


> Have they been trying to flip the containers out at all?


Not yet! Those feeders have metal wire covers I didn't use to partition it that may help if they start that.



Jubillee said:


> But I totally didn't think of using one of those troughs and putting dishes into it. I have like 6 of those.


Right, I tied a 2"×4" to the cattle panel to make ita more stable fit. And yes, I used hay twine.



alwaystj9 said:


> t was just so rude. He had to step up backwards on a cinderblock to do it.


See, this makes me wish I had barn cams!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Fabulous idea. I am going to see if I can find some slightly smaller containers...I'd love to only use 2 troughs. But totally just made my life easier there lol. Never thought to use those. Combine that with my cattle panel idea and I think we will be golden.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Btw what did you use for dishes inside? I found some smaller square tupperware bowls at the dollar store and thought maybe those would work. 

Oh speaking of dollar store...i forgot who was asking where I got those canisters I stored them in...well I saw dollar tree had them back in stock! I might go back and get more tall ones now!


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

If you go back to pg 19 post 363 there are pics. They are from a restaurant supply store and used for condiments and such. I had to pay shipping which brought them to $2.63 each. Here's a link to them:








Choice 1.5 Pint Condiment Dispenser Insert - 4/Pack


Perfect for use in condiment or garnish centers, this Choice 1.5 pint condiment dispenser insert allows you to organize, dispense, and refill garnishes with ease! This condiment holder is designed for use with select Choice compartment condiment holders, but can be used in any number of holders...




www.webstaurantstore.com





They had 3 sizes, I got the 1.5 pint and it's perfect for my NDs.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> I am going to see if I can find some slightly smaller containers...I'd love to only use 2 troughs.


That would be easier as far as space to hang them. It'll be fun to see what you come up with. I already like the convenience of the hook over. I put them on the ground against the big pen and then let my four month olds check out the buffet during their romp time. They were all interested and sniffing them and taking tiny tiny tastes waiting for the doeling in front of them to inch along - like they were in line at a cafeteria. Then I hooked the minerals back up at height for the goats in the pen when the kids were done.

But we all know those goats play a long game...let me feel good about it for a few days...then they'll start flipping dishes, pooping in it...hopefully they'll be outdoors before they get too bored.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Exactly!! I have had to adjust mine several times already. Even now, they busted one of their bowls off. Sigh.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had to zip tie around my feeders and to the panel since my lovely alpaca decided that was the best panel to rub on……..not the other 20 out there, that 1! So when she rubbed she would flip them up. I don’t put much in so wasn’t a much waste but I don’t want any!!!! Lol
So my mom asked me today how the minerals were going. I told her good. She asked with as much money as you spent on them are you seeing a difference. I told her there are a few I think it’s really helping and I think some are just kinda stalled out at the moment but hoping they will improve as their kids are not demanding so much milk from them. 
Then I decided to go get pictures of some of them and see how it’s going. So here are some of them. I wish I had gotten better pictures with all their tails in the pictures but it is what it is. 
So the pictures on the stand is from 4 months ago. They were 3 months bred and it was a month before I started putting minerals out. The cruddy not stand pictures lol are from today, 3 months with the minerals and all nursing kids from anywhere from 3-6 weeks old.






































































^^^^ that is Bella she is ALWAYS eating the ADE!!! 
(Hang on its giving me issues uploading more pics)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

that’s siren, I think she looks worse but is is always chasing her kids thinking something is going to eat them so maybe not getting in the minerals like she should be


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

and just for fun here is a open dry doe







there won’t be more updates on her though because I’m making hard cuts this year and she goes


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

In the first set, looks like 1st, 2nd, 5th & 7th improved? The 3rd is too woolly to tell, the 4th is about the same and the 8th looked good in both pics?
Is that what you are seeing?
In the second set, 2nd & 6th better? 1st looked about the same, 3rd was good in both, 5th can't tell and you may be right about Siren...
Curious, why culling the last? Just wondering because I will be cutting some, too.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think 1 is better, 2 the same just more thin (her Nubian is coming out lol) 3 the same, 4, I don’t know!!! She seems more shinny to me, 5, I can’t tell, she seems more thrifty I think. 6 the same maybe more shiny, but those wavy haired ones are Lamar’s kids and he throws that stupid curly coat! 
7 her tail looks fuller lol 8 probably the same, siren worse and the last one I think the same but another Lamar doeling. 
I think I’ll do another comparison in a few months. Kids will be weaned by then. 
Im culling her because she didn’t breed this year. If feed wasn’t so high I would give her another chance or even if she was a sweet doe but she’s not. I may back out of selling her but probably not. I wants to sell her and a few others like the year old wether!!! But haven’t had time to haul them down yet. I had them loaded and ready to go last weekend but my Jersey got all gooey and I thought she was going to have her calf sooooo that didn’t work out lol


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

You have some great goats there. Those kids look so vibrant and healthy. And that grass and sunshine look good too.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you Elbee! That’s another thing the kids look great this year. I usually have to give copper starting at about 8 weeks but the oldest is at 6 weeks and so far are looking amazing. So even if the does are not looking better fast I think it’s doing good by the kids. They are also getting into the minerals themselves too. So I’m ultimately very happy with it all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty girls.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

My babies love their minerals. Who was it talking about them looking like Corgis in the winter? They were so right.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Look at them all into them! How old are your babies? I’m not sure mine are really eating anything or just taste testing but there seems to always be a kid checking something out


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I caught our 3 week olds in the minerals yesterday!


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Jessica84 said:


> Look at them all into them! How old are your babies?


The girls in the pic are four month olds. Like Jubilee was just saying about hers, they started at about three weeks...chew some hay, nibble some feed, drink some water, try the minerals. They are fun to watch on the buffet now...sniff, sniff nope, sniff, sniff, yum!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mine are all over the place on a few days old to 6 weeks and they are defiantly checking them out but not sure if they are consuming anything. Checking them out is fine though.
And over night they consumed all the phosphorus I had out for them. It is so weird how they pick and choose and how different it is from one day to the next. Maybe I should go mad scientist and take notes and keep a little diary of this crazy adventure lol I don’t get why they do that. Nothing has changed. I did buy them some protein tubs today and will put them out tomorrow and see if that changes anything. They have been out for awhile so that will be something different to see what they do.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Elbee that is a great system!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah mine are like your Jessica. They like the minerals but don’t seem to be consuming them like I thought they would. I lowered them lower so they could access them better. But still not sure about how well it’s working for them. I’m glad I started with the small bag system. Will see. I do think I will give them selenium tho and copper. Don’t think they are getting enough of that yet. I’ve only had to refill a few of them. Zinc, cobalt and molybdenum mostly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Quick update:
Copper and phosphorus are the only two minerals from the original system that I've run out of so far. I have actually run out of copper _twice_ now, and my new supply should be getting in today or Monday. 
The girls are looking good. I feel like coat quality has improved a little bit for a couple of them, but none of them were really bad to start with. I feel like I may see the biggest difference when they shed out and get their summer coats. It seems like they all go through a stage when they get scruffy and ratty looking, particularly if they're kidding right around that time. I'll be interested to see if the minerals seem to have an effect on that. I suspect they will.
Since my girls kept going through phosphorous almost as quickly as I could put it out, I started mixing more grass hay in with their daily hay ration, and also putting a small handful of BOSS in their feed rations. That seems to have supplied enough extra phosphorus in their diet that they've slowed down on the minerals. Interestingly, when I quit mixing as much grass hay into their hay feeders for a few days, they cleaned out the phosphorus mineral bowl again. 
I think I will go ahead and give some selenium gel to the doe who is due to kid the first part of March. Since she hasn't been on the minerals for her whole pregnancy, I feel like she may need some extra. I've been keeping an eye on her, and I feel like she has some selenium tail going on. 
My doe and doeling who've had the most notable selenium issues are both doing better. The doeling's tail is definitely much more straight. I think that doe's pasterns are a little stronger, and her hoof walls seem to be stronger, too. I noticed a big difference when I gave her a hoof trim recently. The doe's hooves grow weird because she has foundered in the past, so I think that part of the pastern problem I'm seeing now is because of hoof overgrowth, and she will probably improve as I keep working on her feet.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Those are fantastic observations! And you've only been on them a short bit. Interesting about the phosphorus. We don't go through much of that, but I do feed BOSS and oats on the stand and they have a round grass bale out. Of course areas are different.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

A little update on ours. So for some reason, the copper dish went empty over the last week. Someone or a few were needing some copper. Put more in and I can tell it's been eaten more. Peach was hitting the Vit C/b hard when she came out of the kid pen. I'm still filling that one fairly often. Need to investigate why.

So far, we've had 4 does kid out this year. I haven't had any selenium issues with them. I have not had to assist one birth yet. Just sit back and watch basically. One of the does I had to assist 2 years in a row with tangled kids. (pretty positive we had been dealing with SE deficiency despite supplementation) This year, she birthed just fine. My next doe due (today actually) is one that always had SE signs in her newborns and for some reason the last 2 years had a single ginormous kid. We'll see how her kidding goes. The girls have been on the minerals officially for a year now. I'm thrilled so far, really thrilled.

And cute pics of kids trying them out.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Cedarwinds you started about the same time out as me and I went ahead and did BOSE on the Bree does and it worked out great! 
Well I have mixed feelings at the moment. I think I need to still give copper boluses. It has been YEARS since I have had hoof rot in my goats and I think the main reason being I have to give copper so much. But I have 2 with hoof rot, 1 with a high load of barber pole worms and with enough I’m not thrilled. So I think my dream of no boluses is not realistic. BUT my kids look great! We are almost at the 8 week mark and usually they start looking blah around then on their coat but they look great. My does tend to give it all to their kids are are also usually starting to loose condition about this time but they look really decent. I can’t even say it’s because the kids are hitting the creep feeder because they are NOT I have never seen such stubborn kids before this year. 
So I’m still going to keep minerals out but kinda sad about the copper. They keep hitting the B and A,D&E the most. Phosphorus slowly goes down, and they have finally stopped on the Redmond. The rest just sit there


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well...I had to copper bolus Peach last month. She had the hooked hair. And I did a 10month old. No one else. I reached out to a mentor thats been using this for years because I was kinda ipset I needed to do that and she said in her first year, she had to bolus but not near as much. Something about if they already had a fair deficiency going on, they had to get that boost to help get to up where they could maintain it. So being I used to bolus almost every 3 months and went to 1 time on a couple of does...thats way better IMO. We'll see if we need to continue to bolus.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Jubillee said:


> Well...I had to copper bolus Peach last month. She had the hooked hair. And I did a 10month old. No one else. I reached out to a mentor thats been using this for years because I was kinda ipset I needed to do that and she said in her first year, she had to bolus but not near as much. Something about if they already had a fair deficiency going on, they had to get that boost to help get to up where they could maintain it. So being I used to bolus almost every 3 months and went to 1 time on a couple of does...thats way better IMO. We'll see if we need to continue to bolus.


That very possibly could be what I need to do and it would be better copper wise. The barber pole though I’m a bit nervous about. I have only ever had 2 cases of a over load, one being a buck I didn’t know was worked monthly before I bought him. But I also might be over reacting and it’s just simply a bad year, which it could be. The grass is short this year and no matter that they have free choice hay right now they still enjoy grazing and there’s no way to pen them out of it.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Just thought I'd throw out a quick update: I've had the mineral buffet out for approx. 3 months now (I think I put it up in January).
I dosed 3 girls with selenium gel back in March.
Today I copper bolused my 3 adult does, and will do two of my yearlings tonight.
They are eating the minerals, especially copper, but I am still seeing signs of deficiency. I need to reorder copper, as I am on my last 4lb. bag right now. I'd like to see if I can get that either locally or in a larger quantity without paying an arm and a leg on shipping.
One of my does that kept struggling with mites (and maybe some kind of hypersensitivity to bug bites or other allergens.. it was hard to tell exactly what was going on with her) is finally looking good! No bald patches, scabs, or itchiness for about a month! Her daughter, who has the same issues, still has itchy, scabby spots in and around her ears. But I am hopeful I can get her cleared up, too. I finally resorted to washing their bumps with lime sulfur dip on a rag every day for several weeks. I think that treatment, combined with the mineral buffet, has really helped them. I am currently treating the daughter with Nustock once a day, as she has some nasty scabs, and Nustock seems to work the best for those. But I'll start back up with the lime sulfur dip tonight or tomorrow, if I don't find any new scabby spots. 
My month old kids think the mineral buffet is super cool. I am looking for some kind of a rubber mat I can put over the mineral dishes to help keep the kids' feet out of them. I think I may have found something at the hardware store. I'm going to try to look at it tomorrow and see if it seems like it would work. 
So far, I don't think I'm saving any money by using this system. But I want to give it a year and see if I notice any big differences.
The goats definitely do seem to know what they need. But it almost seems like maybe they can't absorb some minerals well enough in the form that's presented in the buffet system and still need extra?
I do know this is a rough time for them. I'm trying to get them out on the land so they will have more access to fresh food, as that is what they need the most right now. Unfortunately, I can't build fence right now, as the rain is quite persistent, so here I am on TGS, of course.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So it seems like your having mixed results as well. I’ve been wanting to do a update but life happens then I forget. Long story as short as I can lol
I have had a lot of health problems this year. It may just simply be a bad year, or maybe it’s the minerals. I can’t say for sure. And it’s just kinda across the board. Polio, a doe aborted 10 days early then died, 2 more aborted, 2 cases of mastitis, the barber pole and a few hoof rot which knock on wood giving everyone a copper bolus seemed to fix those. A doe with some kind of joint issue. 
Some does look and are doing great! And some are just not looking as great. Some kids are blowing me away on how great they look and are growing, some I am absolutely disappointed in. I can’t even say blah kids, they are just disappointing. The does who kidded without issues, which there was WAY more of those then the few bad cases, did so absolutely flawlessly. Nice healthy babies up and looking for a teat in record time. 
Still the only thing they are totally going after is just the vitamins. It’s a little of this or that every now and then but nothing to get excited about. So what I did last week was I got the cows a new bag of minerals and took part of it and put out for the goats. It was WW3 on those minerals! So I am going to keep the minerals out there but also keep the mixed minerals. I’m still going to do copper bolus. I’m not sure if I will keep the copper out there or not. I still have a lot of the 12 pounds I got 5 months ago, or just play it safe and not get more when I dump 99% of it refreshing it lol and I am probably going to keep giving Bose shots as well. I wanted less Maintenance on the goats by not needing to give copper or selenium, but if having the minerals out makes for overly healthy goats I’ll take it! 
Also my feeders worked great until the alpaca decided that panel is the best panel to rub on and she gets all the shavings and crud she has stuck to her in them. I have been brining the minerals in and out during the day and will leave them out once we get done with the morning dews we get but will have to work on something better


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I really need to take some time to read through this whole thread. I am VERY against mineral buffet symptoms because I have seen a lot of problems occur with them, but I am still interested to hear other experiences.

@Jessica84 does your buffet include sulfur?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’ve actually heard nothing but good things from most everyone who does the buffet style. There’s a lot of people who don’t use it and have never tried it and they have a lot of nothing good to say. 
Even if it is the minerals causing issues though I still like the fact they can, if need be, pick and choose what they want. They are obviously not getting enough ADE&B because they are still really consuming that. I don’t find this way any different then those that put a cobalt block out or a redmond block out. It’s just a chance to consume more of certain things not included or not enough in the mixed minerals. 
And my goats are not normal goats (lol I’m sure we all say that lol) it took me a LONG time to find a mineral they would eat. The only one they really consumed wall has been wind and rain. They picked at the meat maker minerals but were not thrilled with it. All else it just sat there.
And yes they do have sulfer out there. That is one of the ones they will occasionally pick at.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> I’ve actually heard nothing but good things from most everyone who does the buffet style. There’s a lot of people who don’t use it and have never tried it and they have a lot of nothing good to say.
> Even if it is the minerals causing issues though I still like the fact they can, if need be, pick and choose what they want. They are obviously not getting enough ADE&B because they are still really consuming that. I don’t find this way any different then those that put a cobalt block out or a redmond block out. It’s just a chance to consume more of certain things not included or not enough in the mixed minerals.
> And my goats are not normal goats (lol I’m sure we all say that lol) it took me a LONG time to find a mineral they would eat. The only one they really consumed wall has been wind and rain. They picked at the meat maker minerals but were not thrilled with it. All else it just sat there.
> And yes they do have sulfer out there. That is one of the ones they will occasionally pick at.


I only mentioned sulfur because you said you had a case of polio, and I have seen a polio case before from sulfur toxicity with a goat who had a buffet style mineral selection and abnormally consumed more sulfur than other goats.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I've only been using this system for a few months, so I feel like I can't have too much of an opinion on it yet. But since my goats are usually smart enough to choose what plants to eat based on the seasons and their bodies' nutritional needs, I figure they can do the same with minerals. I may be wrong.
The thing that puzzles me is the copper. I've been refilling that copper dish almost daily, so they've been going through roughly a cup of copper a day for 6 goats. And coat quality was still declining on almost all of them. Now that I've copper bolused, they aren't consuming much of the free choice copper mineral. I wonder if it's just the different form of the copper that is making the difference? That's really all I can come up with.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I only mentioned sulfur because you said you had a case of polio, and I have seen a polio case before from sulfur toxicity with a goat who had a buffet style mineral selection and abnormally consumed more sulfur than other goats.


I think in her case she was a new goat and stressed and ended up with a large parasite load which caused the whole ordeal.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I haven't updated in a while. 

I have talked with a breeder that's been on it for years and years. At least as long as I've known her and that's a good 6 years and I believe it was longer than that. She told me her first year or so, if they were deficient enough in copper, they did need an additional bolus to catch them up. It's like topping them up and then they can keep it up with the copper supplied. As if they are trying to reach that point currently with the copper they're eating but just can't quite get there. Maybe @Cedarwinds Farm that is what you are dealing with. I feel like it takes them a little bit to fully get things balanced. 

Jess - I have no idea why yours aren't taking to them. IDK if the issues you described would be from that or something else. I did have a young doe that I couldn't figure out why she needed a boost but I gave her a bolus and I notice her in the feeders, esp when I refill, and she's looking a ton better now. Sometimes mine get a little damp, I mix it up, and they seem to like them damp. Not always but it's weird. Unless it just cordinates when they need that mineral. I can't figure goats out LOL.

In our case, before we started on it, we had tried all the "good" minerals". We still had to bolus about every 4 months, still had to give replamin monthly, dealt with lice/mites about 2x a year, had selenium issues in kidding 2 years in a row despite supplementation. For us, this has changed all that. I know it took a good half a year before I really saw results. I saw small ones for awhile...but felt I saw more results well into about a half a year on these. We've now been on them close to a year and a half now. 

This kidding season, I only had to touch one doe. And I didn't even have to go in. Everyone else, I sat there and just observed and no intervention needed. Kids were up within 1-2 minutes and looking for milk. Placentas all dropped within about 30 minutes to an hour at most. The most uneventful kidding season since the first couple years of owning goats. 

Beyond that, we have not treated for lice/mites one single time this year and a half. They recently went through a decent bit of sulfur and hit it really hard when we first put them out over a year ago. Sulfur keeps the lice/mites away. We have not given copper boluses except to two animals at about a year and a half from their last bolus. I have not given a drop of replamin. I haven't had any hoof issues. I have even wormed less, as in maybe one time in the year, and have been able to sustain my herbal/oil worming with no need to resort to conventional.They are slick and shiny and keep dark famachas. Weight holds better, no off tastes in milk and production is fantastic. No issues with any sickness or disease this year, nothing. I honestly can't remember anything serious that I could attribute to mineral problems. We had a good year, which has been a relief after the previous 2 of non-stop supplementing. It fluctuates what they eat at any given time. For awhile they didn't eat a whole lot of anything it seemed other than Vit B/C. Recently I had to refill copper, sulfur, Iodine, and vitamins. 

I just got the boys back on it and they were deficient and having trouble holding weight. They are not wormy or any other issues, just mineral deficient as they broke their feeder and I've been giving them not the greatest bagged minerals. Got their feeder up and running, they have been hitting quite a few things and are now picking up weight better.

I do have one doe, she came from the farm of the breeder I know that has done it for years. So she has been on it literally her whole life. I haven't had to address anything in her at all. She is the shiniest girl out there and I have only wormed her once. Very healthy girl.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I got a starter pack but still haven't got them put out yet. Too many overtime hours at work, so I've pretty much just been doing necessary right now stuff around the house/barn. My minerals are still riding around in my truck with me and the truck doesn't really like minerals!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats what I LOVE ABOUT TGS! You can tell when the person/ people really have/ had experience and DOES the work. Rather than just gather information to tell others what to do. 
So thankful for REAL GOAT PEOPLE!💖💝💞 and their life experiences!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

TGS has definitely saved my bacon several times! I am extremely grateful for the accumulated years of experience on here! Ultimately, we each have to figure out what works best on our own farm, and each management style is, as a result, going to look different. 
I am definitely going to keep going with the mineral buffet for at least a year, and see how things go. @Jubillee , what you said about addressing longstanding deficiency does make sense. I just don't quite understand how the symptoms of copper deficiency would be getting worse while the goats were consuming so much copper every day. But I will keep going and see what happens.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I agree. My only thought is that you said you put about a cup out. If they are going through that completely in a day, have you considered putting out more than that? I'm wondering if that isn't enough for them even daily at the moment to keep up and so they decline a bit. Bolusing them should help a bit but it might be worth it to maybe put out 2 cups and see if they go through all that. How long have they been going through the copper so fast?

Mine actually haven't touched copper in a long while then a week ago the bowl was empty!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> I agree. My only thought is that you said you put about a cup out. If they are going through that completely in a day, have you considered putting out more than that? I'm wondering if that isn't enough for them even daily at the moment to keep up and so they decline a bit. Bolusing them should help a bit but it might be worth it to maybe put out 2 cups and see if they go through all that. How long have they been going through the copper so fast?
> 
> Mine actually haven't touched copper in a long while then a week ago the bowl was empty!


A cup is about what the mineral feeder will hold. I check it twice a day, and when it's getting low, I refill it. There have been a few times when it has been completely licked clean, but there is usually at least a little bit still in the bottom. They were without copper for maybe a week - 10 days back in February, because snowstorms kept the stuff I reordered from getting to me in a timely way. So that could be part of the issue. But I've been watching them for about 2 or 3 weeks now, and just really seeing their coats looking progressively more rough and faded. So I finally decided to bolus. 
I bolused several of the goats right about the time I put up the mineral feeder, so copper wasn't one they hit really hard right away. But it's been one they've eaten a lot of since about February. I am going to have to order more. I have gone through 9 lbs. of copper so far, and am on my last bag now. Definitely need to reorder that one in a larger quantity than a 4 lb. bag!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thats what I LOVE ABOUT TGS! You can tell when the person/ people really have/ had experience and DOES the work. Rather than just gather information to tell others what to do.
> So thankful for REAL GOAT PEOPLE! and their life experiences!


Oh most definitely! Gosh just seeing if I could order them threw the feed store they were like well you’ll have dead goats in no time lol maybe not thriving like I had envisioned but definitely not dead. But the same person told me I was going to kill my goats if I gave more then the cattle dose soooooo lol 
No it most definitely might just be something else going on. Well except the copper which is fine I’ll keep giving boluses as needed. But we are in a drought, well we always are but this year is a sad drought. We got the one big storm which flooded but didn’t give it time to go into the ground just run off into the creeks and streams. The weather is bipolar, 90s one day, snow 2 days later. So I admit there is a lot going on. Maybe that and the fact they are the most picky pain in my behinds ever is what it all comes down to lol 
I’m not totally giving up on them. I’m not 100% blaming the minerals just yet. I still don’t think it’s been long enough. But I would still like to get that starter pack and see if I have different results with the other company. It very possibly could be THESE minerals. 
Who knows, I’ll keep playing but I think as I play I’ll keep the wind and rain out as well


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I find it funny that your goats are so picky...does it run in that breed? a particular family?
I have some that are just garbage disposals, I have one or two that show serious preferences, but most try something one or two times and finally buckle down and eat it.
Chaffhay was a hard sell for most of the herd.
With minerals, some prefer the Purina W&R while some prefer the Sweetlix minerals. I don't know if it is taste or need that gives them the preference.
Mine are mixed minis, mostly ND at this point. I feed seasonally based on body condition and stage of life.
I wish I could do a rain dance for you -- we got 3" last night and I have crawfish in my back pasture.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bumping!
And while I’m here figured I would give a update on my end of things.
As I mentioned I out the wind and rain minerals out as well and they went nuts for it. They finally settled down on that and seem to be back to their normal picking and choosing minerals as before just with the mixed minerals as well. I think they are all doing better now. The one has stopped limping and no other health issues have popped up. 
I did have to part the goats and put the bucks in a little earlier then normal. I have a surgery coming up and went everything ready with the goats. So 3 pens at the moment just have wind and rain until my other feeders come in. Hopefully that won’t take too long.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awesome, glad they are doing better. But yuck on surgery!! 

I'm going to have to figure out a set-up now for or jr doe pen. We're planning on separating them from the big girls so they have plenty of feed to get ready for breeding in the fall, but I need to get creative with their set-up. Currently, at least a couple can reach the girl's bowls and get what they need, but my littlest runt baby cannot. So I have been giving her replamin as needed. The boys have been back on it for a couple of months and are holding weight and looking much better. In fact, I need to go refill some on theirs. That kind of sucks cause they are way out there and I have to do a lot of back and forth LOL.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Hope your surgery goes well, @Jessica84 !
I have copper bolused and supplemented selenium for most of my goats. Maybe things will eventually even out, but I have been seeing symptoms of deficiency that get worse, not better, until I supplement them.
I need to figure out a way to keep the babies off the feeders. They get up on top and make a mess. 
On the plus side, my goats are eating a lot of things I might not have ever known to supplement them with. Like cobalt, iodine, and vit. A D & E . So I'm glad I have that available for them. But so far, I am not impressed with either the copper or selenium. They do eat the mineral, but it just doesn't seem to make much of a difference. I don't know if this in an absorption issue, or if I'm just not waiting long enough to see changes. But I noticed it especially with one of my Alpines. I watched her for probably a month or more, wondering if I should copper bolus or not, as her fur became more coarse and faded and she developed a fairly pronounced fish tail. I bolused, and within 2 weeks, her fur was starting to feel and look better.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm not sure in your situation honestly. It might be worth a call to the company and get their insight? They're knowledgeable and friendly! My only thought is they aren't eating enough to bring up from deficiency maybe, but if you have to repeatedly bolus...IDK. I did bolus a girl yesterday, she just had slightly hooked hair. In her defense, they really needed their minerals refreshed bad. So did the boys. I just did both pens today though. 

I have had a buck that has had ploppy poop for a while. He is sensitive to feed changes. I've given him multiple things, wormed, constant probiotics. I realized today they were out of a lot of minerals, (we have been SO busy lately) so fixed them up, drenched him with some things, and hoping that maybe replenishing minerals will help. We'll see.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you. I’m currently waiting for the insurance to approve it soooooo who knows when that will happen but I want to be ready! 
See that’s kinda how they were going for me too. Before they kidded they were slowly looking great for that almost 2 months they were on it. After kids it’s like they just couldn’t get enough of anything and they were NOT picking what I thought they should. To be fair though they always look the best when they don’t have kids on their side. 
I was so very late on weaning kids this year and just now got the kids pulled but I did see a huge and fast improvement once I gave copper and put the mixed minerals out. I THINK the buffet probably did help that fast turn around. I’m not going to give up on it yet. I would like to wait a year from pretty much now to see how everything goes. That will give them about 19 months being on it and for me to see how it goes in a more long term. I still do think I probably started this at a wrong time with them kidding around the corner and I probably should have give them a copper bolus before I started it too. 
I do hope it does better for you though.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I think we started the month they all started kidding. So they already were so-so when we started, now that you point that out. I had a couple that had a rough bout during pregnancy that year, really rough coats and overall struggle, it took them a bit to really pick up. So being they were already struggling on minerals, and then pregnant with babies taking minerals, there was no way they were going to magically pick up quickly. It took the better part of a year for at least one of them (I sold the other) to really look great.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes I think time is going to be what this needs. Not just what all you mentioned but we all know how goats love change and new things…….NOT lol 
I do have to say though that a lot of my kids looked fabulous this year! Only the bottle babies got that ugly sheep coat. I’m not sure exactly what happened but this most of my wethers just stalled out after I banded them. I don’t see how minerals could be the root cause of that especially with the bucks and doelings looking so great. So on the kid part I am definitely happy with the minerals


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I appreciate the input! My original plan was to stick with the system for a year and then reassess, and I still want to do that.
Previous to starting the buffet, I was not giving copper or selenium on a schedule, just administering it to individuals who were showing deficiency. And of course, they were getting a loose mineral all the time. So it's possible that I have longstanding mild deficiencies that will take time to correct. I think the copper mineral from FCE is only about 4% copper and the rest is salt and rice hulls, so maybe it's not high enough percentage of copper to keep up with an existing deficiency? Or maybe they don't absorb the copper chloride the same way they absorb copper oxide? It's a good idea to call the company. I may at some point. Right now, I guess I am ok with just waiting to see how things go. I posted the above comment not to complain or say that this system is no good, but just to provide more info for others who might be considering it.. for what it's worth. I should also point out that my goats are out in pasture during the day, so they only have access to the mineral from about 6 pm. to about 8 am. I don't have a system for getting it out into the pasture with them. So maybe I would be seeing better results if they had access 24/7.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I appreciate the input! My original plan was to stick with the system for a year and then reassess, and I still want to do that.
> Previous to starting the buffet, I was not giving copper or selenium on a schedule, just administering it to individuals who were showing deficiency. And of course, they were getting a loose mineral all the time. So it's possible that I have longstanding mild deficiencies that will take time to correct. I think the copper mineral from FCE is only about 4% copper and the rest is salt and rice hulls, so maybe it's not high enough percentage of copper to keep up with an existing deficiency? Or maybe they don't absorb the copper chloride the same way they absorb copper oxide? It's a good idea to call the company. I may at some point. Right now, I guess I am ok with just waiting to see how things go. I posted the above comment not to complain or say that this system is no good, but just to provide more info for others who might be considering it.. for what it's worth. I should also point out that my goats are out in pasture during the day, so they only have access to the mineral from about 6 pm. to about 8 am. I don't have a system for getting it out into the pasture with them. So maybe I would be seeing better results if they had access 24/7.


No I didn’t think anyone thought you were complaining or that It’s no good. I think you were like me and was expecting more drastic change. And it very possibly might work out well for both of us with time, I think it’s good to say what is going on, the good, and the bad, as we go so others can see if they decide to try it. And maybe it won’t work, nothing is one size fits all especially with goats. 
The stuff I am using the copper is 1.3% copper only :/ I really wasn’t all that thrilled about that either. Especially since I have to give so much copper threw out the year and I was really hoping in the end this would eliminate giving boluses. But I also sold down to 30 does so maybe the boluses won’t be such a chore lol I wouldn’t mind having to do it and still come out having healthier goats with this system thrown in too.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I didn't think you were complaining. I agree there isn't always a one size fits all. But also different situations and such play a role. I didn't even think about timing of starting until Jess mentioned it. 

I had been thinking anyway on the copper as earlier this year I had to copper bolus a couple girls. They weren't bad but def had the hooked hair. I was disappointed at first, and that was after a year in. Then I thought...well...I'm not boulusing everyone, nor anywhere near often. So I guess that's better, and no other supplementing. I was considering that maybe different forms of it are needed. Maybe not soely this form, not solely the bolus form, etc. I didn't realize the amount was only 4%. There is lots to consider, which is why I suggested calling them as they may have already had some of these things come up. 

I def appreciate ALL views and experiences on the thread as it helps many. I just think on it a lot and like to know the why's behind it not working like we want LOL. And with goats, not always easy hahaha


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Alright, well I finally did it! After thinking about it for what, a year? Two years? I finally placed an order with FCE today! I'm sure it will get here before I figure out how I'm going to set up feeders!

Ironically, I am about out of other options at the moment anyway. I usually use Sweetlix Magnum Milk, but my feed store has not been able to get that for me since April. My backup is usually the Purina Wind and Rain, which I don't like nearly as much but at least it is more accessible. Well since it's summer, the feed stores have now switched to the fly control version, so I can't get that either. I am still on the hunt for another all in one mineral to use in smaller pens, kid pens, quarantine pens, etc. At one time there was a local feed store that could get VitaFerm, so I will look into that next. But in the meantime, I am excited to finally have the buffet style system on the way!

My whole herd is looking pretty copper deficient right now, and a recent necropsy of a 3 month old kid revealed very low levels of copper and zinc. A buck just tested positive for barberpole. So I am going to go through and bolus my entire herd. (Hopefully today, if the humidity doesn't kill me!) I feel like that will give me as much of a clean slate as possible for starting with the FCE system. Really looking forward to seeing what changes it will make for my herd.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

calistar- cant believe you went for it!!!! how much did shipping cost ? how big is your herd now?


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

daisymay said:


> calistar- cant believe you went for it!!!! how much did shipping cost ? how big is your herd now?


Shipping was $203. It would have been more but I am having them shipped to my workplace which has a forklift. If they have to send a truck with accommodations to unload at a residence, it would have been about $100 more. The minerals themselves were $528 for 1/4 ton. It was a pretty significant investment, but it's something I've wanted to do for such a long time, and I feel like I have enough animals and animals of high enough quality that it's in my best interest to keep them as healthy as possible. (Not that it's not worth it for low-dollar animals, but my herd is a lot more expensive than it used to be so that has been motivation to invest more in them.) I've also had to start feeding lower quality hay lately because the prices of orchard grass have gone through the roof, so I'm trying to make up for that as well. 

I have a herd of 40 currently. Only 7 milkers, quite a few kids, yearlings, and retired does, and we won't talk about how many bucks 😂

That said, if I didn't have QUITE so many I would definitely have gone with the Little Avalon option. It seems like a great way to get your feet wet. I was just afraid I'd run out of certain minerals right away.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Calistar said:


> Shipping was $203. It would have been more but I am having them shipped to my workplace which has a forklift. If they have to send a truck with accommodations to unload at a residence, it would have been about $100 more. The minerals themselves were $528 for 1/4 ton. It was a pretty significant investment, but it's something I've wanted to do for such a long time, and I feel like I have enough animals and animals of high enough quality that it's in my best interest to keep them as healthy as possible. (Not that it's not worth it for low-dollar animals, but my herd is a lot more expensive than it used to be so that has been motivation to invest more in them.) I've also had to start feeding lower quality hay lately because the prices of orchard grass have gone through the roof, so I'm trying to make up for that as well.
> 
> I have a herd of 40 currently. Only 7 milkers, quite a few kids, yearlings, and retired does, and we won't talk about how many bucks 😂
> 
> That said, if I didn't have QUITE so many I would definitely have gone with the Little Avalon option. It seems like a great way to get your feet wet. I was just afraid I'd run out of certain minerals right away.


o wow your herd is as big as mine!!!! That shipping isnt bad at all! I so want to try it but its just so expensive with how high shipping is here. Keep us updated on how it goes.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awesome!! Can't wait to hear how it goes! It too me almost 2 years before I dove in!


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

We finally got our mineral buffet up! I, too, have been pondering this for years. This spring we've treated with Calcium, selenium zinc, vt C, b, copper, iron....I have high expectations that this will alleviate a lot of those related purchases/treatments/diagnosing/administration, etc. Totally worth the investment IMO. Plus, the replenishing costs will be so, so low. 

I split the FCE with a generous friend. I also learned that FCE cuts their minerals with rice bran (I think I'm recalling that correctly) so it's looser, and hence should be a lot less expensive. A local meat goat producer (that I trust completely and has been using this for years) said that the problem with the ones not cut with bran is that they absorb moisture and clump, even in just humidity, and end up getting dumped because the goats won't eat them. Mine don't eat wet or clumpy minerals well either.

So, those same farmers, Cherrie Nolden, shared a mobile sheep/goat design that we modified. Our herds move around a lot and so must the mineral.








We still have mineral mix and salt out, but not attached as we hope to pare down and not leave out all the minerals if there's something they just don't need supplemented. So, if we keep mix and salt out, we should have a bin for them. I just wrote with sharpie on the boards below the bins. In about a week, they have eaten all the C/B, which is exactly what I've been supplementing with lately. I stupidly overlooked getting the iron, which they also need right now. 

What else...there are old kids' skis on the skids. We use skis and snowboards a lot on skids. I also found recycled rubber mats that fit perfectly three across the top for $7 ea so it can go out in the open. We just left them off for the transition period. Exciting!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@littleheathens do you have a picture of the entire set up with the rubber tops?
Is it working well- heavy enough to keep little feet out but light enough for the animals to lift up? Did they take very long to learn how to lift the flaps?
I’m trying to research the best feeder to build… I think my dad is pretty open to the mineral buffet idea! 🤩


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Well, it's here! (And has been for at least a week- but I got sick and couldn't go to work to pick it up!) Now I have to wait for my feeders to arrive 😆 In the meantime, I have run out of my regular loose mineral and my feed store doesn't have any good substitute in stock, so the only mineral in the field is my supplemental selenium block. The does have been hitting that pretty hard, but I'm sure it's just because it's the only thing there. I'm afraid they're going to hit the new minerals hard for the same reason. Hopefully they discriminate and only use the ones they need instead of demolishing all of it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh that’s great you got it! And that’s not too bad on shipping and the product. It’s a very large pill to swallow all at once but considering how much mixed minerals are now and the price of fuel not too bad. 
I guess since it’s brought up I should give a update and there isn’t much of a update. I think they are all doing ok. The loose loose mixed minerals to the works seems to be the happy medium. I can’t really look at the goats and say wow they look so much better then pervious years but I can’t say they look worse either. I think though that if I do keep getting ones with BP I will cut the copper out and go back to bolusing. I’ve never really had a issue with BP and have had more then I cared for. But it might also just be the year of BP for me too. I am excited to see how kidding goes with them being on it for a solid year though.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

We just ordered 2 containers of the cattle copper boluses… right before I started thinking about doing these individual minerals 😅
But I figure I can give the boluses and then they just won’t hit the loose mineral as hard. And I don’t really give the babies any bolus, so they can eat what they want/need.
If we do get this going. It’ll probably end up being next year before we get to building something! 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Boer Mama said:


> We just ordered 2 containers of the cattle copper boluses… right before I started thinking about doing these individual minerals 😅
> But I figure I can give the boluses and then they just won’t hit the loose mineral as hard. And I don’t really give the babies any bolus, so they can eat what they want/need.
> If we do get this going. It’ll probably end up being next year before we get to building something! 🤷🏼‍♀️


Thats what I did except I did it on purpose 😂 I know mine are copper deficient so I figured I'd start them out with a boost.

@Jessica84 Sorry to hear that the mineral system hasn't wowed you, but it's good to hear all opinions/experiences, even the ones that aren't absolutely glowing. I wonder if the type of goat has any sway in how well they work. I mean, a goat is a goat, but Jessica I know yours are meat goats, and Jubilee raises dairy goats doesn't she? Maybe they utilize the minerals differently or at different levels? It sounds silly typing it out, but it's not unreasonable to think that a goat who spends 305 days a year pumping out milk might have different mineral requirements than one who is bred for quick growth and muscling, is it?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It could be the goats. I know when I first started looking Into copper boluses I found a article that said one breed needed more then another, obviously I can’t remember what breeds they were lol so I’m sure it kinda is the same with the goats. But I’m also using ABC minerals too. We had compared some labels awhile back and most were different on the salt content and also what way they are getting the minerals. I would have to go back and look what it was but some of these minerals actually have things like alfalfa in it. So it could just be THESE mineral. 
In the end though I really don’t think it’s all that much different in buying these and buying mixed minerals. I have t had to buy anything In months.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I have never read anything to do with different breeds or types of goats, I guess that could be possible. I tend to wonder if it's area/climate/management differences. I know a couple of herds that I have sold animals to started up recently (using Little Avalon) so more herds to see how they do. I forgot Jessica that you were using ABC. If I recall correctly, one lady in the FB group that has used it for a long time said she's tried all different kinds and preferred FCE over ABC for some of the mixes. I forgot why though. 

Ours are still doing well. I did copper bolus one doe recently as well as a kid - my 6-month runt baby that can't really reach the minerals yet, so she gets mixed minerals where she can reach. Though I wonder if she could reach the minerals would it have more impact on her growth? We haven't really been filling anything lately. In the buckling pen I have to go refill already, that's a chore for tomorrow. But I have a brat boy that jumps on it and breaks the bowls. SO far I haven't had to supplement those guys ( three 6-month-old boys ) and one is a solid black and tan kid, he is still jet black with no copper color coming up.

I still haven't had to supplement anything else other than a couple of does with a copper bolus, but that's once in a year and a half. Previous to these, I was bolusing everyone almost every 3-4 months. We have 3girls bred but about to start breeding the rest next month, I haven't decided if I want to do the normal multi-min boost I do just before kidding. Not sure if we "need" it.....


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

And YAY Calistar! Looking forward to hearing about how your herd does. Good, bad, and indifferent! I love that we have a variety of experiences here to draw from.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@Jubillee, that was also something I was wondering about. We just bought a bottle of multi min after this seasons kidding troubles. (Our vet has multi-min in place of BoSe) so the plan was to give them a shot at breeding, and then again a month prior to kidding when we do vaccine boosters.
If we do give them, then they just wouldn’t hit the Se as much? Theoretically… 
But then I also wouldn’t have a chance to see how the mineral buffet is truly working out. Lol

@Calistar I just trimmed hooves and gave copper boluses last night. I have 3 goat 4 gram boluses left and then we have 2 containers of cattle boluses (25gr) since it was quite a bit cheaper per gram buying them that way. I told my dad we might as well get 2 since the price likely won’t go down 😂

of course, by the time we actually get a buffet feeder built and get an order in, we might be 3/4 thru them 😅


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Boer Mama said:


> of course, by the time we actually get a buffet feeder built and get an order in, we might be 3/4 thru them 😅


Oh yeah I feel that one for sure 😂😂😂 For my main pen and for the sake of getting the minerals actually put out before next winter, I just bought a bunch of those 2-compartment mineral feeders that hang on the fence. (Shipping was delayed but they should be here tomorrow!) That's kind of cumbersome though and will take up a lot of real estate along the fence line, so I want to construct something a little more streamlined for the other pens. Right now I have a main pen with my mature does, my yearlings are in another pen, this year's kids are in a smaller pen inside of the doe pen, and then I have my main buck pen and a second smaller buck pen. That's a lot of feeders 😵‍💫 I definitely need to do some selling and consolidating though. Anyone looking for a buck? 😂

Did anyone ever come up with a really good way to store the minerals? I know there had been some ideas floating around. And since they have fillers and aren't straight mineral, has anyone had problems with mice getting into the bags?

@Jessica84 I forgot you were using the ABC version! How many minerals are in your setup?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

There is 15 and then the plain salt. ABC is the organic way, which I don’t really care one way or another on the organic it was just easier to get. I have been and still need to cut down on numbers to I will probably keep with the ABC. I would like to get the smaller ones and put in with just a very small group and compare. Maybe I can put in with the doelings. I don’t know I’m not a goat fan at the moment lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

"I'm not a goat fan at the moment" boy do I feel that. 

That's a lot of pens Calistar! I still have yet to make them for the horse and sheep pens. For the kid pens, I did consider one of those fenceline troughs I have, somehow velcro'ing or gluing some small bowls inside of them. Since kids have teeny mouths they don't need large amounts of the minerals. My issue is in these pens is I don't have covered areas to keep them dry. So I have to figure out how to protect them. 

I have not had issues with storing ours. We are going on a year and a half and they're in the original FCE bags they came in. I have smaller tubs I refill from them that I use when filling up feeders.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

May have been suggested already..but a nonworking chest freezer with good lid seal makes great feed holders. I bet they would keep the minerals sade as well.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> "I'm not a goat fan at the moment" boy do I feel that.
> 
> That's a lot of pens Calistar! I still have yet to make them for the horse and sheep pens. For the kid pens, I did consider one of those fenceline troughs I have, somehow velcro'ing or gluing some small bowls inside of them. Since kids have teeny mouths they don't need large amounts of the minerals. My issue is in these pens is I don't have covered areas to keep them dry. So I have to figure out how to protect them.
> 
> I have not had issues with storing ours. We are going on a year and a half and they're in the original FCE bags they came in. I have smaller tubs I refill from them that I use when filling up feeders.


Oh yeah, I need one for the sheep pen too. Thanks a lot 😝 The horses are on their own 😂
I also don't have a place to keep them out of the rain. Right now my ability to put them out is due to the fact that it's another hot dry California summer. In the winter I will need to figure something out for those 5 days a year that we might get rain, but I need to fix up my shelters anyway.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We are in the process of fixing our horses a shelter too. They are last on my list to get these out for lol. But the sheep, I'm going to have to cover them and put them outside of their hoop house somehow, without them knocking them over. 

Our bucks have this (pic) that we made. It worked great when we weighted it down with concrete blocks (cause they knocked it over once). Then we put the 3 jr bucks in there and one of them takes to jumping on it and breaking the bowls off. So now we have to put a bottom on both rows. I think I need to make it shorter, and with a rubber cover for the sheep, but then I know they will be on it. We put a new round bale in the pen. A few hours later saw about 3 babies on top of it and multiple sheep halfway up it LOL. SO...IDK. I'm tired of fixing things LOL.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That looks great! I’d still want a cover on even tho under shelter tho. I swear my goats would be standing up on it and pooping and peeing 😒
I saw a YouTube video that had a mineral feeder idea that looked good. He modified for sheep after they’d lost a little one due to getting his head stuck under it.
I’m kind of thinking it might be better to build a taller roof with extended side coverings, rather than a liftable cover. Make it where they can reach their head in to eat, but not tall enough for them to stand up on it underneath the roof.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

That looks great Jubillee! I'd love something like that but maybe with a roof on it. I'm sure my Nigerians would jump right into it though 🙄 And I don't think they'd be able to figure out a flap


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

That's what I'm considering, is a roof of sorts and doing something similar for the sheep, with the roof.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

happybleats said:


> May have been suggested already..but a nonworking chest freezer with good lid seal makes great feed holders. I bet they would keep the minerals sade as well.


That is a great idea! I have been on the look out for some to keep feed and minerals in


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice 👍


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey!! I think I have some ideas for a kid mineral feeder! I have an old dog crate I can do this with...Little Avalon posted these recently on their page! These rabbit bowls think come out less than buying the black double bowls. I might even try them out with my does and see if they work, less real estate taken up!

Here is the blog post they had on them: Mobile, Small Animal Mineral Buffet Feeder Ideas – Little Avalon Farm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very colorful. 😁


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I haven't seen that type of bowl before.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

They are rabbit feeders. She has links to them and others in the blog link.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

Does anyone have trouble with their kid goats jumping up on there long wooden feeders? How did you stop it?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> Does anyone have trouble with their kid goats jumping up on there long wooden feeders? How did you stop it?


Jubillee has picture towards the start where she put a shelf up over the feeders creating a gap between the feeder and the shelf for goats to put their heads in to get minerals but they kids bounce on the shelf. 
I don’t have the wooden ones but have the plastic that hang on the fence and I just put them up fairly high so the kids need to put their feet on the panel to reach. I think because it’s a thin line of the feeders and up fairly high that kept them from jumping in but I like the shelf idea


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Boer Mama said:


> @littleheathens do you have a picture of the entire set up with the rubber tops?
> Is it working well- heavy enough to keep little feet out but light enough for the animals to lift up? Did they take very long to learn how to lift the flaps?
> I’m trying to research the best feeder to build… I think my dad is pretty open to the mineral buffet idea! 🤩


My family just got home today from a wilderness paddling trip but I have been wanting to update you on our feeder. It needs a little tweak, but it's almost there. It's been GREAT. Our goats are doing wonderfully on it too. I've never noticed such strong heats before but I'm excited to see what happens at kidding and lambing time. Photos and updates coming soon!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Another feeder option I can across, here are the bowls: Amazon.com : 12 Pack of RITE FARM PRODUCTS 12 OZ Pigeon Quail Dove Chicken Rabbit Bird Feeder Water Drinker Cup Wire CAGE : Pet Supplies


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Another one. Not mine, I just save pics when I come across them for ideas. Posting here in case it helps someone. This one is like the sled FCE makes, except that you have tupperware containers in it.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I like that last one, how long does it take for the goats to figure it out?


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm doing something similar to the first one with tubber ware. I just have to put a cattle panel in front to keep little Miss Finale off of it. Goats!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

alwaystj9 said:


> I like that last one, how long does it take for the goats to figure it out?


I imagine leaving it a little propped up, they'll start investigating it. Then when they know what's in there, they lift it. I wonder too if you could put a little block on each end and the middle to hold it up enough for them to sniff and then they naturally lift it. Once they know, they'll just do it normally. When my goats figure out something, they remember too well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice 😊


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Ok well i didn't actually get my minerals put out until yesterday. Had to wait for the feeders, then had to figure out how to label them, then had to find the TIME....the list goes on! I want to get something better in place, and I still need a setup for the bucks, kids, and sheep. This setup is on a shared fence line between my doe pen and my yearlings, so even though it takes up a lot of space, it services both pens. It's been insanely hot the last few days and the goats haven't been very active, but right off the bat they have blown through the phosphorus. I thought it was because it was one of the first ones I put out (it took me quite a while to get the minerals all out because I was sorting the bags at the same time and only taking 2 at a time over so I didn't get them mixed up!) so I refilled it late yesterday, and it was completely empty again this morning. Silicon and iodine were also empty by the morning.

The mice did find my pallet of minerals, as I feared. They must have been molybdenum deficient because they chewed quite a few holes in that bag, and nibbled on the iodine too. Thankfully those were the only bags they got into. I will keep my eye out for an old chest freezer to keep the rest in. Did anyone ever figure out a good (cheap?) way to store enough minerals to top off feeders without having to dig through the bags every time?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s nice to be able to use for the 2 pens at same time. Are you planning some kind of weather /precip shed to put over top of your fence before winter?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Looks great! I was going to ask the same about coverage. Mine just went through a bowlful of silicon this week.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Oh I live in California, we don't have winter 😆

In all seriousness though, yes my "official" setup will definitely need some sort of weather cover. The heat wave might bring a thunderstorm late in the week, but aside from that we don't usually see rain until late October. I figure if we do get that end-of-week rain, I will throw a tarp over the fence and secure it with bungees just as a temporary fix, then I will have several more weeks to figure out something more permanent. I can probably rig something out of pallets and corrugated tin until I win the lottery and get a real barn


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’ve been looking thru all the scrap around here, and there’s these really heavy 12” wide ski type troughs that are open ended. Super heavy, not good for moving around at all, but good for ensuring nothing tips over by being too heavy with a cover built.
Idk if I’ll use them; it would require my dad welding barrier/dividers for the different minerals. But I might feel him out and see what he thinks 😅

I hope we get some good wet weather this fall!


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I had to fill up phosphorus again this evening, it was completely out. Interesting that this is the mineral that they ship two bags of, so it must be common for them to go through a lot? I also had to fill up silicon again. There were a few others (copper, selenium, iodine) but so far phosphorus and silicon are the only ones I've filled up multiple times. I have 7 lactating does, 2 dry retired does, and about a dozen yearling does/wethers sharing the minerals currently. All Nigerians.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Does anyone have any insight on silicon? I thought I remembered someone saying that their goats consuming high levels of silicon was indicative of something in particular. My goats are blowing through it. I've been putting out 2-3 cups each evening (for approximately 20 goats) and by the following evening it's been completely gone.

These minerals must taste good or something, because I opted not to try covering them during a random rain shower a couple weeks ago. We ended up getting way more rain than I expected and the feeders all filled up with water. I was giving them a few days for the water to dry out (I cannot tip them to empty them) but by the time I made the rounds to scoop out the old minerals, half of the containers had been licked clean 🤔 My goats would sure never touch their old mixed minerals if they got wet!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I heard from someone, and I can't remember where, they said FCE told them silicon had to do with off/moldy feed. IDK about that though. Mine went through a few weeks of eating it heavily a while back and I inspected our hay and such and didn't see anything.

I noticed mine doing the same on a couple of minerals when they had gotten water in them. I thought it weird because it didn't seem like they hit that mineral much when dry. My bucks tend to actually clean out bowls often, kinda crazy. 

Our girls have been off of it for about 3-4 weeks as we were preparing for their new shelter. Sunday I am working on getting them back up and filled, just figuring out how I'm going to do that in this new area. I'm now out of a few things and need to order. I'm thrilled that the majority of these 25# bags lasted me 2 years. I only had to order maybe 3 bags after a year and some bags are still half full at least so they're lasting even longer than 2 years.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

That's weird because I contacted FCE and the guy just quoted me the line from their webpage about it being for connective tissue, etc. But yes that sounds like what I was remembering. Hm, my feed is good. My hay is pretty dusty, but no mold. I just put out another 3 cups of silicon tonight 🙃

What is the process/cost like when you have to reorder just 1 or 2 bags? I don't imagine they still send them on a pallet. How did that work out?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yea the last time I asked what could cause and increase on CL, he said he wasn't a nutritionist. Ahhhhh. Ok. Lol.

They ship it UPS. At least they did in Jan when I got my last 5 bags. I have a friend that recently moved 2 hours away that uses the system so we plan to split costs when need be now.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Do you remember roughly how much it was to ship those bags? Just a ballpark would be helpful so I know what to plan on!

I had my vet out to see my pony a few days ago and we were discussing my kid who had died earlier this spring, been necropsied, and found to have a heart defect. They tested his liver as part of the necropsy and found low levels of copper and zinc. I mentioned the new minerals to the vet and he was not a believer lol. He was somewhat familiar with its use with cattle but said I was the first person he'd heard of who was using it with goats. His skepticism was not a surprise, but hopefully I'll eventually get results that will impress him! Then again, he was also concerned about the amount of copper boluses I had been giving my Nigerians, so everything always with a grain of salt!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Here ya go. They gave a discount on shipping, and covered some on their end, that's what the discount is if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

The shipping part most definitely stinks. But, the benefits have outweighed it for me. I try to be diligent in not wasting any, not always successful but have gotten better lol.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks, that's really helpful! Hopefully I won't have to order often. Even the Wind and Rain mineral has gone way up (I think it's $50 now vs $35 the last time I bought it!) and that lasts about a month, so depending on how long this lasts, in the end the cost might not be that different.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yep, so they have been cheaper essentially for me than the mixed minerals at this point. So far I am only haveing to order once a year. Probably about 4-5 bags this go-round too.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Well I just put out the last of my silicon. I have exactly 20 goats on it (milkers, dry yearlings, and retired does) and the 25 lb bag lasted them 27 days, not accounting for the days it didn't get refilled because of the rain. 

So, that really seems like an excessive amount of silicon to me. But also it is WAY too soon to have to be ordering more of anything! 😫


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Did they mix your bag of silicon up with a bag of sugar? 😆
That seems like a crazy amount to go thru. And they haven’t slowed at all…


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Boer Mama said:


> Did they mix your bag of silicon up with a bag of sugar? 😆
> That seems like a crazy amount to go thru. And they haven’t slowed at all…


Right?? I wondered if the silicon is as just more palatable or something, but honestly it looks like one of the less appealing ones! I have not tasted them myself- I tried Sweetlix once and man does that stuff taste nasty!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Calistar said:


> Right?? I wondered if the silicon is as just more palatable or something, but honestly it looks like one of the less appealing ones! I have not tasted them myself- I tried Sweetlix once and man does that stuff taste nasty!


That’s funny… I remember as a kid, I’d spit on the horses mineral block and wipe a section ‘clean’ and lick it. Weird unsupervised kids we were 😂
Have you talked with your county office about your mineral deficiencies? Silicon must be one of the ones lacking, but who knew they’d need so much to get caught up. And will the continue to breeze thru it, or finally feel caught up- should you buy 2/3 bags of it when reordering? Things to ponder. Lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> That’s funny… I remember as a kid, I’d spit on the horses mineral block and wipe a section ‘clean’ and lick it. Weird unsupervised kids we were 😂
> Have you talked with your county office about your mineral deficiencies? Silicon must be one of the ones lacking, but who knew they’d need so much to get caught up. And will the continue to breeze thru it, or finally feel caught up- should you buy 2/3 bags of it when reordering? Things to ponder. Lol


I did that too as a kid 🤣….. gotta keep that a secret 🤫 lol


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I only went after the rabbit salt spool


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

alwaystj9 said:


> I only went after the rabbit salt spool


Those are kinda plain tasting 😂 I licked the red ones lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@Doe C Doe boers! had to test them all so as to compare the flavors and see which was better suited for each day 🤣
I didn’t have the variety to choose from. Lol


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

"As a kid," yeah, that was definitely what I meant 😐


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> @Doe C Doe boers! had to test them all so as to compare the flavors and see which was better suited for each day 🤣
> I didn’t have the variety to choose from. Lol


I got my does one of the green selinium ones about a week ago and I thought about licking it 👀😂


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I had to go try my wind and rain after this 😂 mostly just tastes like salt 🤣


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I think I’ve started a trend 😂😂😂


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I copied the above from a FB group but a few replies indicated that high consumption of silica was either animals detoxing or 
related to the seasonal decline in forage nutritional values.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

alwaystj9 said:


> View attachment 238806
> 
> I copied the above from a FB group but a few replies indicated that high consumption of silica was either animals detoxing or
> related to the seasonal decline in forage nutritional values.


Thanks, that's actually my post! Very interesting insight from the people over there. Most replies seemed to be about the decline in forage, but since mine are fed hay that does not apply to them. But it sounds like I'm not the only one who has had crazy silicon consumption, so it's not unheard of.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Are you feeding the same hay (same cutting etc) that you had been before? We had it one time, that was it, but not to the extent you are.

We got the girl's minerals back up. They were off them for about a month but I had given them some Dumor goat minerals which I had mixed in both vitamin mixes, copper, selenium, and zinc. We had this"deck" out there, it was actually the floor of their old shelter that we couldn't take apart so we left it for the to lay on. My husband went ahead and put the minerals there vs in the barn. Which is good, we didn't have to put any $$ into it and it gives us time to figure out where we want things inside their shelter. They haven't really touched anything too heavy, just some nibbles here and there.I have seen a decline in heavy consumption once we put them on the 24/7 brush pasture.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I really like their deck @Jubillee! I wonder if it would be feasible to raise it up further at some point.. to allow them to go under and jump up still. Lol
It looks like a nice set up for minerals as it is tho 😊


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I am feeding the same hay I have for the last two months. Prior to that I was feeding Bermuda, now I am feeding an orchard/alfalfa mix. But I've been feeding it for 2 months at least and the minerals have only been out 1 month. 

I love your deck too!

I got an email from Mark saying he had talked to their nutritionist and that high silicon intake usually means moldy feed or that they're growing babies. My hay is dusty but my feed is not moldy and I have been breeding my does for the last 2 weeks, so if they're pregnant it's only just barely. So neither really applies to me.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Rancho Draco said:


> I had to go try my wind and rain after this 😂 mostly just tastes like salt 🤣


Wind and rain smells so good 
I've eaten an alfalfa pellet but hadn't thought of tasting minerals


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

21goaties said:


> Wind and rain smells so good
> I've eaten an alfalfa pellet but hadn't thought of tasting minerals


Twins! I’ve done the exact same


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Be careful sampling goat feed and minerals. Before you know it, you will start Naaaaaing or for men, you will start What! What-ing. 😁🤪


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Be careful sampling goat feed and minerals. Before you know it, you will start Naaaaaing or for men, you will start What! What-ing. 😁🤪


Oh gosh, I already do both goat voices. I have only taste tested minerals, AC powder, Alfalfa pellets, and chew an occasional hay stem. Better cut back on the hay stems.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## Isaiah 11 goats (2 mo ago)

I’m new here. I started fce minerals this March. Here are a few thoughts-
I organized alphabetically, then numbered each bag. I have my feeders in one long line. So #1 goes in the first, down the line. #20 is salt. 
For daily refills, I use empty/clean cottage cheese containers. The extra big ones. They hold a good amount while still being small enough to carry 4 or so at a time. These are also numbered.
My goats have leveled off finally. It took them months to slow down. Also, little Avalon farms sells 1 and 2 pound started kits. So for small herds/testing them out that’s a good resource. I found ABC to be good quality but super expensive. I started with them but switched this summer. I also live 2 hours from FCE so I just drove down to get the kit instead of shipping it.
Except for the udder abscess I’m dealing with, my goats have never been healthier. I had July oops kids and they were the healthiest kids I’ve ever had. Zero parasite issues and above normal growth in spite of their mother not getting grain during pregnancy. And I lost a kid to coccidia in April, so I think the minerals made a huge difference. My doe who almost died from kidding issues, then lost her hair because her levels got thrown off by the Calcium shots grew her hair back beautifully and is the healthiest she’s been in years.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just bumping so a member can find this topic


----------



## FrizzyHairAndGoats (2 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> ADDING PERTINENT INFO IN FIRST POST FOR EASE OF FINDING
> 
> Company 1: Free Choice Enterprises
> 20-Choice Mineral | Free Choice Enterprises, Ltd.
> ...


So do you give them in block form or loose minerals?



o do you give the minerals in block form or loose minerals?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

The separate minerals are loose in their own containers. You can look up some YouTube videos they put out.
I really want to try this sometime but I have to figure out how to build a feeder and where to put it… and I want to get my run in shelter built first!


----------



## FrizzyHairAndGoats (2 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> Neat idea but I don't have the space to keep out 20 bowls of minerals. Plus with only 2 goats, just isn't worth it.


So do you just use loose minerals?


----------



## Isaiah 11 goats (2 mo ago)

These are loose mineral but individual not mixed. So instead of a standard loose mineral it is each individual mineral in a separate feeder. Copper in one, cobalt in another, etc. does that make sense?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

They are all loose, like said it's separated. So if they need copper, they eat the copper only, if they need boron, they eat that. It's 19 separate minerals plus salt. We have 20 small bowls and each has one of copper, selenium, iodine, zinc, sulfur, boron, molybdenum, Vitamin A/E/D, Vitamin C/B, etc...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes but you really can do it any way you want. If your worried about just selenium you can get the selenium and the vitamin E. Me for example Im not going to buy copper any more. My goats look good I can’t complain but I continued to have issues with BP this year. It very possibly could have just been one of those years but to stop getting sick and a few deaths I had to stay on the copper boluses and am more worried about toxicity. 
So I don’t think there is a 100% one size fits all and if one’s herd seems fine on other minerals but not one with how they are doing it, then this is a easy way to get that one mineral in them. Or you could just keep going with the pellets or add the gel


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> I continued to have issues with BP


Wild orange essential oil really put us ahead of BP. I find it pretty cost effective as a 15Ml has about 250 drops. Dose is one drop a week. Of course having several head of goats and or sheep can make giving fun lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

happybleats said:


> Wild orange essential oil really put us ahead of BP. I find it pretty cost effective as a 15Ml has about 250 drops. Dose is one drop a week. Of course having several head of goats and or sheep can make giving fun lol


And that is always the dang trouble! That’s why I wanted these minerals so badly to be more hands off. But I didn’t give any of these 3 does that kidded BOSE and they had healthy active kids. Well one of the triplets mom didn’t get the sack off it’s face but that’s not mineral related. I was t there so she might have had them too fast. But the other 2 didn’t have wobbly legs like they normally tend to have to a small degree and the one was still wet and slipped threw the fence and ran to me when it saw me lol so I really can’t totally complain about this system……oh and I’m also keeping wind and rain out for them still. They stopped attacking it after a few weeks and just seem to pick here and there at random things. 
The cows though on the other hand the last month have been going nuts over the wind and rain and are fed the same. No not the same species but kinda close lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi! I found this thread after all! My app wasn’t working correctly I don’t think. 

Anyway just wanted to update you all. I haven’t chatted here for awhile. Life has been busy. Hope everyone is doing well. 

I’m throwing away all my Avalon minerals. The system isn’t working for us at all. Maybe it’s just my goats. But we are even getting a couple fish tails. Just not impressed. I’m sure it works for some people. But hasn’t worked for us. 

I’m probably going back to meatmaker mineral at least temporarily until I can find another option. 

Have a great week!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Hi! I found this thread after all! My app wasn’t working correctly I don’t think.
> 
> Anyway just wanted to update you all. I haven’t chatted here for awhile. Life has been busy. Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> ...


Thank you for honest feedback!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Hi! I found this thread after all! My app wasn’t working correctly I don’t think.
> 
> Anyway just wanted to update you all. I haven’t chatted here for awhile. Life has been busy. Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry things didn't work out.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Hi! I found this thread after all! My app wasn’t working correctly I don’t think.
> 
> Anyway just wanted to update you all. I haven’t chatted here for awhile. Life has been busy. Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> ...


How long were you on the system for?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I guess I should update a bit as we are going on 2 years now come January. We are still going strong on ours. I have both bucks and does on it. The bucks tend to blow through the faster (not at an alarming rate, just compared to the girls) but they also don't have access ro pasture like the girls. 

I have given a copper bolus to maybe...hmmm 2 does this year and one time. One came from a different farm in May and was already showing some copper issues. The other had just started having slightly hooked hairs and was bred. Nothing serious but I have it as a boost. Compared to 2 years ago I was giving every animal boluses every 4 months along with all the other mineral supplements, I'm ok with that. 

One thing I haven't had any issues on now is Selenium. That was huge before me starting this, no matter how much I supplemented. Still have t had lice/mites which we got 1-2 times yearly. I have 4 new animals that just came in and we will see how they improve. All my black goats stay deep black so I'm assuming things are well there. 

The last month or so, I've been having to refill Boron, Iodine, and Selenium. Seemed like not a lot had been really touched for a while (I see them eating them just not emptying bowls)


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Calistar said:


> How long were you on the system for?


In another thread it said 1 year.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@Buck Naked Boers what mineral deficiency would you attribute the fishtail teats to? Just curious. I’ve always assumed it’s genetics and that things just line up wrong sometimes so even clean herds can get the extra teat nub now and then.
I’m still really interested in trying this mineral system out at some point.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Boer Mama said:


> @Buck Naked Boers what mineral deficiency would you attribute the fishtail teats to? Just curious. I’ve always assumed it’s genetics and that things just line up wrong sometimes so even clean herds can get the extra teat nub now and then.
> I’m still really interested in trying this mineral system out at some point.


I thought she meant teats too since it was on my mind from the convos here LOL but I thnk she means tails.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> I thought she meant teats too since it was on my mind from the convos here LOL but I thnk she means tails.


Oh ok, re reading it it does make sense as tails - like it says 😅
Oops.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

alwaystj9 said:


> Thank you for honest feedback!


You're welcome. I wish it had worked better for us. Unfortunately that wasn't the case.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jubillee said:


> I guess I should update a bit as we are going on 2 years now come January. We are still going strong on ours. I have both bucks and does on it. The bucks tend to blow through the faster (not at an alarming rate, just compared to the girls) but they also don't have access ro pasture like the girls.
> 
> I have given a copper bolus to maybe...hmmm 2 does this year and one time. One came from a different farm in May and was already showing some copper issues. The other had just started having slightly hooked hairs and was bred. Nothing serious but I have it as a boost. Compared to 2 years ago I was giving every animal boluses every 4 months along with all the other mineral supplements, I'm ok with that.
> 
> ...


Glad it is working for your farm. My animals blew through a few of them. But were not getting what they needed.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Boer Mama said:


> @Buck Naked Boers what mineral deficiency would you attribute the fishtail teats to? Just curious. I’ve always assumed it’s genetics and that things just line up wrong sometimes so even clean herds can get the extra teat nub now and then.
> I’m still really interested in trying this mineral system out at some point.


No none of my goats had fishtails before this mineral experiment. I am dumping them and going back to what we used before.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dang I’m sorry it’s not working for you  what about if you do like I am doing and have the mixed and the single minerals? I am slightly disappointed that I couldn’t just toss the mixed minerals out and was upset that the minerals by themselves wasn’t working 100% but with both out there I do have to say my goats do look great (well and the copper boluses). 
Selenium is a huge one that I had to give as well. I was actually debating adding a BOSE shot around breeding time as well as before kidding before starting this last year. I have the 3 does down and should be 18 more to kid and I’m going to be nervously sitting back and seeing how they do without the BOSE shot. And I do mean nervously! Before I started giving Bose before kidding I had lost 1/4 of my kids so this is going to be a nerve wracking next few months


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Jessica,
Well my thought is, why would I keep the individual minerals if that aren’t really using them? So I will have to think about that. I’m just leaning toward throwing them out and having a lot of individual bowls (since I have them already there) of the mixed mineral. Only a little in each bowl to not waste not sure yet what I will do with the mixed mineral. But could use some of the bowls for that. Maybe have salt out and cobalt? Not sure. But some of the minerals were never used I’m fairly certain. 

Oh wow. You have a bad selenium problem there then right? I don’t seem to have that issue here.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Different herds will probably have some that rarely ever are touched. I think that just depends on the area, the feed, water, the animals etc. 

I think it would be good to have them there still available and add a mixed one alongside it. When I brought these 4 new ones in, they came with a bag of VitaFerm (what I used to use), I stuck some out for anyone to have and to help transition them. Some of my girls still nibbled it, though I think.oit of curiosity but hey, it doesn't hurt. That way if they aren't getting something in the meat maker it is there for them. Worth a shot maybe.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> Dang I’m sorry it’s not working for you  what about if you do like I am doing and have the mixed and the single minerals? I am slightly disappointed that I couldn’t just toss the mixed minerals out and was upset that the minerals by themselves wasn’t working 100% but with both out there I do have to say my goats do look great (well and the copper boluses).
> Selenium is a huge one that I had to give as well. I was actually debating adding a BOSE shot around breeding time as well as before kidding before starting this last year. I have the 3 does down and should be 18 more to kid and I’m going to be nervously sitting back and seeing how they do without the BOSE shot. And I do mean nervously! Before I started giving Bose before kidding I had lost 1/4 of my kids so this is going to be a nerve wracking next few months


Do you only notice the selenium issue during kidding time? Just curious if you have noticed any change beforehand.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Jubillee said:


> Do you only notice the selenium issue during kidding time? Just curious if you have noticed any change beforehand.


It’s really only been during kidding. No weak pasterns or anything else that would point to selenium issues. Or if there was nothing overly noticeable.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> It’s really only been during kidding. No weak pasterns or anything else that would point to selenium issues. Or if there was nothing overly noticeable.


I'd be interested to hear an update. I had one single doe that still had kids that needed a little selenium boost. It wasn't as bad, but I think it's something to do with that doe specifically. She's my doe that grows insanely big kids no matter the sire. Everyone else had much better births and no issues in the kids. I've only had 2 kid so far this year with one more to go and then everyone else in the spring. So far none of these have had issues. They are def going through the SE right now though.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

That wasn’t our experience. I’d say most of them weren’t touched. Maybe their hay is super good stuff and they don’t need most of the minerals. Not sure. But it definitely wasn’t working like it should have for our herd.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’d probably keep them since you had to pay for them. Just have a tiny bit of each out and curiosity might one day take over. Or maybe the new batch of babies will go for them.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Or ship them to me 😝 I would love to have that mineral system but it’s expensive lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I’m not sure yet if I will keep any of them. Will see. But they really aren’t working very well for our herd. 

Lol. Well yes it’s a investment for sure to get the mineral system. We bought ours tho in small bags so cheaper than huge 50 pound bags.


----------

